# Bitte kein Endgame für Causals



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Glaubt ihr auch das bei aion nach einiger zeit wieder allen leuten alles hintenreingeschoben bekommen oder wird da schon ein großer abstand zu den Causals bleiben.

In wow wurde ja alles so leicht das jeder noob alles haben konnte und das auch noch in kurzer zeit.


----------



## Peter Pansen (19. August 2009)

Ja Logo


----------



## Bahlti (19. August 2009)

ich glaub nicht das dass so wird, die von ncsoft sehen ja wies da zurzeit abgeht in den foren etc. 

ausserdem hats bei wow gute 4 jahre gedauert bis es so wurde, also würde es bei aion bst au nich schneller gehn falls es soweit kommen würde, also haste 4 jahre fun ca. und in der zeit kommt wieder ein neues mmo


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Ja Logo



ja das stimmt echt, früher in wow wo man noch rang 14 machen konnte das haben nur wenige auserwählte bekommen heute gucks dir doch an wie hans und klaus im t-8 rumhüpfen


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. August 2009)

Achja... das gute alte WOW..
Oder wie man es heute nennt.. Classik^^


----------



## Tikume (19. August 2009)

Ich finds ja immer total lustig, dass die Leute deren erstes MMO Wow war, denken sie haben voll das Knallharte Pro-MMO gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (19. August 2009)

*NSoft *wird das Kind schon schaukeln.


----------



## Squizzel (19. August 2009)

Auf Dauer wird jedes MMO auf Casuals zugeschnitten werden. Warum sollte irgendeine Spieleschmiede der Welt ein Spiel entwerfen, dass auf 10% ihrer Kunden zugeschnitten ist? Wäre ich CEO einer dieser Firmen und würde man mir die Frage stellen: "Entwickeln wir ein Spiel für eine Zielgruppe die 90% aller Spieler umfasst oder eines für 10% aller Spieler?"... naja die Antwort ist klar.
Man kann jetzt davon halten was man will, und man kann es auch leugnen. Schließlich habe ich die Wahrheit auch nicht für mich gepachtet, diese Wahrheit erscheint mir jedoch als schlüssig.


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finds ja immer total lustig, dass die Leute deren erstes MMO Wow war, denken sie haben voll das Knallharte Pro-MMO gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es geht hier nich um pro sondern um leistung ich hab auch schon andere mmos gezoggt swg zb da war es auch am anfang voll übel jedi zu werden und später lächerlich die schlechten sollen einfach unten bleiben mehr will ich doch gar nich.


----------



## Maugaran (19. August 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das es so wird. 

1. Lineage 2 wurde auch nie Casual freundlich
2. Asiaten sind es gewohnt sich was zu erarbeiten. Und die Entwicklung von Aion findet in Asien statt.

Ich bin Casual... aber ich habe keine Lust auf ein Spiel wo man alles schnell bekommt. Selbst als Casual habe ich kein Problem mir die Sachen so zu erspielen wie zB in WOW Classic.


----------



## Thoraxos (19. August 2009)

@Killercommand
Dann werden die die nicht soviel Zeit haben ja irgendwann vergrauelt, die müssen ja auch mal Erfolgserlebnisse haben die Armen!


----------



## Tikume (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> die schlechten sollen einfach unten bleiben mehr will ich doch gar nich.


Du hast doch auch Internetzugang.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Auf Dauer wird jedes MMO auf Casuals zugeschnitten werden. Warum sollte irgendeine Spieleschmiede der Welt ein Spiel entwerfen, dass auf 10% ihrer Kunden zugeschnitten ist? Wäre ich CEO einer dieser Firmen und würde man mir die Frage stellen: "Entwickeln wir ein Spiel für eine Zielgruppe die 90% aller Spieler umfasst oder eines für 10% aller Spieler?"... naja die Antwort ist klar.
> Man kann jetzt davon halten was man will, und man kann es auch leugnen. Schließlich habe ich die Wahrheit auch nicht für mich gepachtet, diese Wahrheit erscheint mir jedoch als schlüssig.



Nur komisch das sich selbst "Casuals" in TBC teilweiße weniger beschwert haben als jetzt? Und die Spielerzahlen auch schon bei guten 10Millionen waren? Das hat damit eher wenig zu tun. Wow ist jetzt so einfach weils billiger in der Entwicklung ist.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (19. August 2009)

ich spiele selber wow und habe vor nen paar tagen mein schami auf 80 bekommen(gt 8t,12s)und der ist vull epic und hat kein naxx ulduar oder änliches gesehen bevor er epic eq war,was atm jeder gimp auf 8ß0 hinbekommt,hoffe das wird in aion nicht kommen und nur die die erfolge wollen bekommen den auch und keiner bekommt es hinterhergeworfen


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch Internetzugang.





Und?


----------



## spacetheace (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr auch das bei aion nach einiger zeit wieder allen leuten alles hintenreingeschoben bekommen oder wird da schon ein großer abstand zu den Causals bleiben.
> 
> In wow wurde ja alles so leicht das jeder noob alles haben konnte und das auch noch in kurzer zeit.



sagen wir es mal so da die Leute mit uns geld verdienen wollen werden sie es den standart spielern nach einer gewissen zeit leichter machen ..weil sonst gehn die zahlenden kunden


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Wieso kann eigentlich niemand der "alles ist so einfach, ich will Imba sein" Leute, auch nur einen einzigen, lesbaren deutschen Satz formulieren?
@oben, in TBC stiegen die Abozahlen ständig an, erst mit Woltk brach die wirklich große Unmutswelle aus....


----------



## Squizzel (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nur komisch das sich selbst "Casuals" in TBC teilweiße weniger beschwert haben als jetzt? Und die Spielerzahlen auch schon bei guten 10Millionen waren? Das hat damit eher wenig zu tun.



Ja weil bereits TBC für Casual zugeschnitten wurde. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann ist das gute alte Vanilla-WoW schon casualfreundlicher als viele andere MMOs.

Was jetzt in Wotlk abläuft ist auch nicht mehr feierlich...

Aber davon mal ab: das was sich beschwert ist Foren, sind keine echten Casuals. Das sind ambitionierte Gelegenheitsspieler. Der echte Casual besucht solche Foren selten bis garnicht.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ja weil bereits TBC für Casual zugeschnitten wurde. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann ist das gute alte Vanilla-WoW schon casualfreundlicher als viele andere MMOs.



5% der Leute waren vor den Nerfs in Sunwell? Das ist nicht Casualfreundlich...auch BT/MH war vor der Abschaffung der Preqeusts fast niemand. Wobei man hier sagen muss, das Wow eher auf Leute mit weniger als 0 Ahnung als auf Casuals zugeschnitten wird, wer kaum Zeit hat kann auch auf das Markensysten usw verzichten.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (19. August 2009)

wird zu leicht kommts wie bei wow,das die diefür hatre erfolge kämpfen und nun hinterher geworfen bekommen und es dadurch langeweile bekommen und zu amderen mmo`s weckseln


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. August 2009)

in guild wars wird doch heute noch allen casuals in den arsch getreten..hoffe das konzept findet sich in aion wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> wird zu leicht kommts wie bei wow,das die diefür hatre erfolge kämpfen und nun hinterher geworfen bekommen und es dadurch langeweile bekommen und zu amderen mmo`s weckseln



Wenn es dir zu leicht ist, nutzt die übrige Zeit zum studieren eines Dudens, glaub mir, der wird dir helfen. Bei Wortkonstruktionen wie "Wec"k"seln rollen sie einem die Fußnägel auf, das heißt wechseln, nicht we"Bröchten/Weck"seln....


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wenn es dir zu leicht ist, nutzt die übrige Zeit zum studieren eines Dudens, glaub mir, der wird dir helfen. Bei Wortkonstruktionen wie "Wec"k"seln rollen sie einem die Fußnägel auf, das heißt wechseln, nicht we"Bröchten/Weck"seln....



jetzt pack ma deinen dämlichen duden wieder ein Aion für Hardcores Wow können ja dann meinentwegen das t-8 in lvl1 mobs droppen mit wayne war geiles game aber total vernappelt


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wenn es dir zu leicht ist, nutzt die übrige Zeit zum studieren eines Dudens, glaub mir, der wird dir helfen. Bei Wortkonstruktionen wie "Wec"k"seln rollen sie einem die Fußnägel auf, das heißt wechseln, nicht we"Bröchten/Weck"seln....



rechtschreibflames sind so ziemlich das letzte...kauf du dir dann mal ein buch über gute ethik und soziales verhalten..


----------



## Sounds (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr auch das bei aion nach einiger zeit wieder allen leuten alles hintenreingeschoben bekommen oder wird da schon ein großer abstand zu den Causals bleiben.
> 
> In wow wurde ja alles so leicht das jeder noob alles haben konnte und das auch noch in kurzer zeit.



Ich glaube das Leute wie du, bei Aion extrem auf die Schnauze fallen werden und wieder zurück zu ihrem heiß geliebten WoW gehen. Nunja ich hoffe es zumindestens. 

@Topic:
Hab 3 Jahre lang GW gespielt (seit Release) und konnte mich in der Hinsicht nie beschweren. Gut durch die Einführung der Heros ist es wirklich einfacher geworden. Aber umsonst bekommt da auch keiner was ....


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ja das stimmt echt, früher in wow wo man noch rang 14 machen konnte das haben nur wenige auserwählte bekommen heute gucks dir doch an wie hans und klaus im t-8 rumhüpfen



Uh ja BG´s Grinden ohne zu pennen war ganz besonders skillig das stimmt natürlich.............. nicht.



Sodele jetzt aber mal zum Topic:

Was verstehst du denn unter Casuals alles in den Arsch blasen? Gut bei WoW isses mittlerweile wirklich so, daß schlimmste daran ist das der Content nicht mehr Linear aufgebaut ist und es zig Wege zum Ziel gibt. Nur manche verstehen halt unter schwer und skillig massiven Zeitaufwand, sowas ist und bleibt absolut nicht zu begrüßen. Weil mal ehrlich wie geistig verarmt muß man sein um 48 Stunden stumpfes farmen als Schwer zu bezeichnen und sich damit dann auch noch zu rühmen wie dicke Eier man doch hat. 

Im PvE würde ich mir Encounter wünschen ala Vashj Kael Muru Kil´Jaeden und Co. die massives Gruppenzusammenspiel erfordern und den ganzen Raid fordern. Im PvP hoffe ich auf richtig Spannende Fortress Fights und ein bisschen AV Feeling aus Classic.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> jetzt pack ma deinen dämlichen duden wieder ein Aion für Hardcores Wow können ja dann meinentwegen das t-8 in lvl1 mobs droppen mit wayne war geiles game aber total vernappelt



Aion wird kein Hardcorespiel, es wird nicht so einfach sein wie Wow am Ende, aber die Raids werden auch nicht so schwer, wie zum Beispiel das alte Naxxramas (welches weniger als 1% der Spieler gesehen haben).


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Uh ja BG´s Grinden ohne zu pennen war ganz besonders skillig das stimmt natürlich.............. nicht.



na und wer ne skillige stamm hatte bekam halt was schneller ehre aber viel zeit musste schon reinstecken und darum gehts


ich war in nax!!!!!


----------



## __Bacardii__ (19. August 2009)

Iwann evtl ja was ich nich hoffe ^^ hab ja auch deswegen mit WoW aufgehört weil jeder kackboon alles bekommen kann was ich auch da reizt mich das spiel nich mehr^^


----------



## Geige (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ich war in nax!!!!!



Klar und morgen kommt der Weihnachtsman!

Wir sprechen hier natürlich vom Classik Nax!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Aion wird kein Hardcorespiel, es wird nicht so einfach sein wie Wow am Ende, aber die Raids werden auch nicht so schwer, wie zum Beispiel das alte Naxxramas (welches weniger als 1% der Spieler gesehen haben).



da aion den schwerpunkt auf pvp legt, dann wird es auch ein hardcore spiel..zumindest für diejenigen, die zu den besten auf ihrem server gehören wollen


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> na und wer ne skillige stamm hatte bekam halt was schneller ehre aber viel zeit musste schon reinstecken und darum gehts



Ja, gibt den 24/7 Spielern alles, macht das Spiel einfach, Brain Afk, aber Hauptsache mit viel Zeit erreicht man alles, für Leute wie dich sind richtige "Asiagrinder" doch eigentlich der perfekte Tummelplatz oder?

@Ren-Alekz, jein, das Spiel ist auf Massenpvp/RvR ausgelegt, dort spielt der "Skill" der einzelnen eine eher geringe Rolle, da muss die komplette Gruppe mitziehen, durch Masse wird aber ebenfalls etwas erreichbar sein (aber wohl nicht alles, was eigentlich sehr gut ist).


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Klar und morgen kommt der Weihnachtsman!
> 
> Wir sprechen hier natürlich vom Classik Nax!



Ja schon klar sonst bräuchte man es ja wohl kaum erwähnen


----------



## Squizzel (19. August 2009)

Ich halte zwar auch nichts von Rechtschreibflames... aber ab einen gewissen Grad wird es einfach unleserlich bis unverständlich.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ja schon klar sonst bräuchte man es ja wohl kaum erwähnen



Da es niemand beweißen kann, ist so eine Aussage eher sinnlos, jeder von uns könnte im alten Naxx gewesen sein, aber auch niemand....


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Aion wird kein Hardcorespiel, es wird nicht so einfach sein wie Wow am Ende, aber die Raids werden auch nicht so schwer, wie zum Beispiel das alte Naxxramas (welches weniger als 1% der Spieler gesehen haben).



Wobei das alte Naxx ansich auch viele nicht gesehen haben dürften weil es zum einen einen extrem massiven Farmaufwand erfordert hatte für Pots und Co. und zum anderen weil die Leute recht spät erst in den Raidcontent eingestiegen sind. Auf meinem Server gabs zu Classic Zeiten grad mal 5-6 Gilden die überhaupt mal nen Fuß nach BWL gesetzt hatten, weil die Raidcom bei weitem noch nicht so gut organisiert war wie dies in TBC der Fall war.


----------



## Abigayle (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr auch das bei aion nach einiger zeit wieder allen leuten alles hintenreingeschoben bekommen oder wird da schon ein großer abstand zu den Causals bleiben.
> 
> In wow wurde ja alles so leicht das jeder noob alles haben konnte und das auch noch in kurzer zeit.



Okay, dann machen wirs gleich so:

Erstmal muss man schriftlich beantragen, das man das Game überhaupt spielen darf. Dafür muss man vorweisen: Volles T9 in WoW, unter den Top100 in Guild Wars, in einer der Top 10 Gilden und am besten noch n hohen Rang darin haben....

Ey sorry, gehts noch? Kann man allen Spielern mal ne Chance geben? Ist ja echt traurig wie sich manche Leute aufspielen. Man, beantragt doch gleich ne eigene Postleitzahl für eure Egos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Okay, dann machen wirs gleich so:
> 
> Erstmal muss man schriftlich beantragen, das man das Game überhaupt spielen darf. Dafür muss man vorweisen: Volles T9 in WoW, unter den Top100 in Guild Wars, in einer der Top 10 Gilden und am besten noch n hohen Rang darin haben....
> 
> ...



du hast mich komplett falsch verstanden. 

Es können soviele causals das game kaufen und zoggen das is mir doch latte nur sollen die leistungen immer gleich bleiben nich am anfang 100std pro epic im schnitt gamen und dann nach 6 monaten nur noch 10 das mein ich.


----------



## Geige (19. August 2009)

Da hast du wohl Recht!
Lich-King Auswügse wollen wir in Aion wohl wirklich nicht haben, trotzdem
sollte brauchbares Eq auch Leuten zugänglich sein, welche nicht 12 Stunden am Tag zeit haben,
ich sagte brauchbares also Blaues, Goldenes Eq sollte wirklich schwierig und nur mit viel Zeitaufwand
möglich sein zu bekommen denn sollte man mal eins haben ist die Freude und der 
"Guck mal was der da anhat"-Faktor umso größer, auch wenn ich wohl eher zur Erstgenannten Gruppe gehöre
stirbt die hoffnung zuletzt, dass in den Ferien doch mal ein Goldenes Teil für mich abfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (19. August 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> Peilst wohl ganrnix gimp


 Sinnlos, beleidigend, reported


----------



## Sevarine (19. August 2009)

Antwortmöglichkeit 1: Das "c" von "Causals" soll ein "K" sein.

Was man über Kausalsätze wissen sollte.

Kausalsätze geben einen Grund oder eine Ursache an. Die entsprechenden Fragewörter lauten: Warum; Weshalb; Weswegen; Wieso; Aus welchem Grund.
Ein kausaler Nebensatz wird mit der Konjunktion " weil " oder " da " eingeleitet.

Beispiele:

1.Warum hast du den Rasen nicht gemäht?  	
   Ich konnte den Rasen nicht mähen, weil der Rasenmäher kaputt gegangen ist.

Antwortmöglichkeit 2: Es soll eigentlich "Casuals" heißen.

Ich denke, dass Aion für jeden Typ Inhalt bietet, der ihm Spaß macht. Im PvE gibt es schlechtere Dungeons in denen auch die "Imbaroxxor(man füge ein englisches Wort wie z.B. death...; dark...; etc. mit jede Menge "´^`" hinzu)"-leute erstmal Equipment sammeln müssen, damit sie in den schwierigeren Dungeons Erfolg haben können.


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> du hast mich komplett falsch verstanden.
> 
> Es können soviele causals das game kaufen und zoggen das is mir doch latte nur sollen die leistungen immer gleich bleiben nich am anfang 100std pro epic im schnitt gamen und dann nach 6 monaten nur noch 10 das mein ich.



Nein danke, kein Need auf Encounter bei denen man durch stumpfes an die Wand rennen nach 100 Std. Equip in den Arsch geblasen bekommt. Zeit sollte nie eine Rolle spielen sondern das können. In WoW konnte man mit 2-3 Raidtagen die Woche alles platt machen während die sogenannten Super Pro´s dafür weiß der Geier wieviele Tage gebraucht haben und sich auch noch toll dabei fühlen. 

Bei einer Sache geb ich dir allerdings gerne recht, der Ausverkauf von Items die der "gemeine" Casual eigentlich gar nicht braucht wie er in WoW zurzeit stattfindet ist nicht gerade der beste Weg. Gut aus Sicht des Publishers natürlich schon weil der verdient damit ne Menge Geld aber wir reden hier ja von Wunschvorstellungen.


----------



## Jogi1401 (19. August 2009)

denke mal das von wegen wir es causalfreundlich etc ... bekommt jeder alles in den popo gesteckt kann du bei Aion knicken ..... denn deine Gegner sind keine NPC sonder Spieler wie du und ich (ok vtl auch nen paar gute Bots ala L2 ^^)

Also ob das nun causaltauglich ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln . Es wird einen harten Kern an 24/7 zockern geben welche die jeweiligen Server beherschen werden und der Rest der spieler wird halt Kanonenfutter sein. Diese Tatsache ansich wird auch maßgebliche die Spielerzahlen auf dauer beeinflussen.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (19. August 2009)

gelgenhetsspieler sollen natürlich auch weit kommen aber für die extra mühe der top gamern soll es auch extra belohnungen geben,wie findest du das du spielst 3-4 wochen auf ein ziel drauf zu und  paar tage später kan jeder gimp das selbe in 2 tagen erreichen?


----------



## Yiraja (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr auch das bei aion nach einiger zeit wieder allen leuten alles hintenreingeschoben bekommen oder wird da schon ein großer abstand zu den Causals bleiben.
> 
> In wow wurde ja alles so leicht das jeder noob alles haben konnte und das auch noch in kurzer zeit.



omg manche leuten peilen es echt net es gibt auch leute die ihr leben net nach der sucht nach nem bescheuerten game (bezogen auf wow) ausrichten wollen aber trotzdem ma bock haben wat zu erreichen, und ne ganz einfache lösung wär ja ganz einfach das die "hardcore" raider items mit besseren stats bekommen können als die "normalos" und wenn AION endcontent sowieso so schwachsinnig auf raid ausgelegt is wie wow dann kann man au direkt bei wow bleiben. ich persönlich wechsel hauptsächlich wegen pvp weil das is in wow ja fürn arsch.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Nein danke, kein Need auf Encounter bei denen man durch stumpfes an die Wand rennen nach 100 Std. Equip in den Arsch geblasen bekommt. Zeit sollte nie eine Rolle spielen sondern das können. In WoW konnte man mit 2-3 Raidtagen die Woche alles platt machen während die sogenannten Super Pro´s dafür weiß der Geier wieviele Tage gebraucht haben und sich auch noch toll dabei fühlen.



Ich denke, dem Satz ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Der trifft genau den Punkt welchen ich auch schon angesprochen haben.

Zeit kann eine Rolle spielen, aber keine sonderlich große, die spielerrische Leistung sollte der entscheidende Faktor sein, und mit Zeit hat der nichts zu tun.


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. August 2009)

Also es werden bestimmt 90% der Spieler in aion casuals sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Und jetzt sollen diese 90% auf die besten Inhalte im Spiel verzichten, nur damit die 10% der Hardcoregamer einen auf dicke Hose machen können?
Aion ist ein PvP lastiges Spiel, und somit werden die Hardcoregamer sowieso immer ganz oben sein.


----------



## Sevarine (19. August 2009)

ACHTUNG!!!
Wenn ihr diesen Spoiler anschaut lernt ihr etwas!




Spoiler



Es gibt da einen kleinen, aber sehr großen Unterschied zwischen den englischen Wörtern "causal" und "casual". Ich dachte eigentlich mein Beitrag hätte das anschaulich dargestellt, allerdings habe ich da falsch gedacht.

causal = ursächlich, begründend
casual = gelegentlich, beiläufig


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> omg manche leuten peilen es echt net es gibt auch leute die ihr leben net nach der sucht nach nem bescheuerten game (bezogen auf wow) ausrichten wollen aber trotzdem ma bock haben wat zu erreichen, und ne ganz einfache lösung wär ja ganz einfach das die "hardcore" raider items mit besseren stats bekommen können als die "normalos" und wenn AION endcontent sowieso so schwachsinnig auf raid ausgelegt is wie wow dann kann man au direkt bei wow bleiben. ich persönlich wechsel hauptsächlich wegen pvp weil das is in wow ja fürn arsch.



Öhm wie definierst du denn "Hardcore"? Ist ein Raid mit 3 Raidtagen von denen man meist vielleicht an 2 teilnimmt schon Hardcore? Das größte Problem in WoW bei solchen Diskussionen war immer die Tatsache, daß sich Casuals die bei weitem deutlich schlechter spielten als ambitionierte Raider es sich einfach nicht vorstellen konnten daß es Raids gibt die sich durch den Content fräsen und dabei noch ein total normales RL führen. Von der Vorstellung des blassen Brillenträger Typen aus Progressraids solltest du dich fix verabschieden den gibts schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Bansai2006 (19. August 2009)

Um was sich hier einige schon ein Kopf machen.

Hier ist noch nich ein einziger Level 1 und man schreit schon nach einem bitte nicht zu Causalen Spielecontent.

Gut wenn es für den einen oder anderen der erste Headstart ist hat man noch möglicherweise Lampenfieber (*grins*)


Aber alles wird gut   Trust me







p.s. jedes Beta rummgelevel zählt natürlich als lvl 0


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Also es werden bestimmt 90% der Spieler in aion casuals sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Und jetzt sollen diese 90% auf die besten Inhalte im Spiel verzichten, nur damit die 10% der Hardcoregamer einen auf dicke Hose machen können?
> Aion ist ein PvP lastiges Spiel, und somit werden die Hardcoregamer sowieso immer ganz oben sein.



a) woher hast du die Zahl
b) was ist für dich ein Casual?


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Wieso kann man als causal nich einfach ein game zoggen was causal freundlich ist gibts ja genug eigentlich alle irgendwann aber nein immer die hardcore zoggen angreifen und deren games low machen echt zum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. August 2009)

BOAR jetzt fängt das schon mit spielen an, die hier noch nichma released sind...dieses drecks elitäre gewhine omfg....

"mama die instanz is viel zu einfach......."

Könnt ihr nich einfach klappe zu machen und euch freuen, dass auch mehr Leute als Azubis/Schichtarbeiter oder was weiss ich Zeit haben, das ganze Spiel zu erkunden?


----------



## Tokenlord (19. August 2009)

Ich denke ehrlich gesagt dass die Aussage: "Bitte kein Endgame für Casuals" einfach nur egoistisch ist.

Es muss ja nicht alles für jeden sofort zu erreichen sein.

Aber die Ausdrucksweise die in diesem Thread von manchen Usern an den Tag gelegt wird ist wirklich unmöglich.
Ich meine was habt ihr für ein Problem?

Es gibt Leute die haben Arbeit, Schule, Ausbildung anderer Art (uni und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Familie oder schlicht wenig Zeit.
Sollen diese Spieler jetzt nicht das Recht haben das gleiche Spielerlebnis geboten zu bekommen wie alle anderen?

Wie oben steht: Es sollte Grenzen geben. Aber eben diese Grenzen sollten sich in Grenzen halten!


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> BOAR jetzt fängt das schon mit spielen an, die hier noch nichma released sind...dieses drecks elitäre gewhine omfg....
> 
> "mama die instanz is viel zu einfach......."
> 
> Könnt ihr nich einfach klappe zu machen und euch freuen, dass auch mehr Leute als Azubis/Schichtarbeiter oder was weiss ich Zeit haben, das ganze Spiel zu erkunden?



spiel doch einfach wow war swg usw. aion soll ein hardcore game werden


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> spiel doch einfach wow war swg usw. aion soll ein hardcore game werden



Spiel AdH in Guild Wars oder ein anderes E-Sport Spiel wie Star Craft oder CS, dort bist du richtig aufgehoben (oder grade nicht weil dort Zeit irrelevant ist?).
Aion wird schon nicht zu leicht keine Sorge, falls doch, siehe Lösungsvorschläge oben.


----------



## Sevarine (19. August 2009)

Ich hab da einen richtig guten Tipp:
Setz dich doch im Reallife mit deiner Überschüssigen Energie für irgendetwas ein. Diese überschüssige Energie musst du ja haben, wenn du 100 Stunden brauchen möchtest bis du ein brauchbares Item kriegst. Wenn es etwas wichtiges ist, für das du dich einsetzt, kriegst du sogar viel mehr Anerkennung als hier im Thread und auch mehr als im Spiel.


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Sevarine schrieb:


> Ich hab da einen richtig guten Tipp:
> Setz dich doch im Reallife mit deiner Überschüssigen Energie für irgendetwas ein. Diese überschüssige Energie musst du ja haben, wenn du 100 Stunden brauchen möchtest bis du ein brauchbares Item kriegst. Wenn es etwas wichtiges ist, für das du dich einsetzt, kriegst du sogar viel mehr Anerkennung als hier im Thread und auch mehr als im Spiel.



was wichtig is und was nich is ja wohl relativ


----------



## psyger (19. August 2009)

man hat ja angst zu posten weil hier nur scheisse geschrieben wird O,o


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> a) woher hast du die Zahl
> b) was ist für dich ein Casual?



a)Da das Spiel hier noch nicht erschienen ist, habe ich diese Zahlen einfach mal von anderen MMo's abgeleitet. Von mir aus können es auch nur 80% Casuals sein und 20% Hardcoregamer.
Aber es werden bei immer weitem mehr Casuals sein, als Hardcoregamer

b)Ein Casual ist für mich Jemand der  im Durschnitt so 2 Stunden am Tag spielt, er ist die Mehrheit im Spiel, für ihn wird das Spiel meistens gemacht, oder später auf ihn zugeschnitten (ja auch ich als Casual bin nicht glücklich mit der Situation in Wotlk).

Von mir aus sollen die Hardcoregamer ihre starken Waffen und Rüstungen haben, aber dafür dem Großteil der Spieler Content zu verschliessen find ich nicht in Ordnung (dies ist eine Anmerkung zum doch sehr provokanten Titel)


----------



## Immondys (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> es geht hier nich um pro sondern um leistung ich hab auch schon andere mmos gezoggt swg zb da war es auch am anfang voll übel jedi zu werden und später lächerlich die schlechten sollen einfach unten bleiben mehr will ich doch gar nich.



Damit so ein Zivilversager wie du zeigen kann das er den größten hat? Ohne dauergamen und Equipvorteil würden doch die lieben Klo - sry Pro Gamer auch nur von jedem einen auf die Fresse kriegen. Eine Lösung wäre auf dem Weg zum PvP erlangen alle die gleiche Ausrüstung - einige halt später - und auf gehts. Du hast halt 10 Stunden Spass vor dem Computer und ich hab zwei Stunden Spass, weil ich bei gleicher Ausrüstung Typen wie dich zersemmeln kann. Dafür bekommst du halt irgendwelche Insignien mit denen du dann protzen kannst, und ich hab immer noch die chance zwar keine Insignien zu bekommen, aber dich im kampf zu bezwingen.

Naja, schön wärs....


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

psyger schrieb:


> man hat hier ja angst zu schreiben weil nur scheisse geschrieben wird O,o



Du hast dich ja überwunden, auf einen Post wie deinen kann man wohl nur "Scheiße" schreiben, sag uns doch einfach was du sagen willst...die meisten Leute hier sind eigentlich recht "normal" mit Ausnahme unserer 2 Harcore 24/7 "Antiduden" Spielern...


----------



## Sevarine (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> was wichtig is und was nich is ja wohl relativ






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Wo stand denn in meinem Beitrag, was wichtig und was unwichtig ist?


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Sevarine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das bezog sich auf die niveaulosen RL flames vom mr duden.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. August 2009)

Sevarine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So direkt nirgends. Ich schätze er hat da etwas falsch verstanden. 

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das bezog sich auf die niveaulosen RL flames vom mr duden.


Da frage ich mich doch wer hier niveaulos ist...


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> spiel doch einfach wow war swg usw. aion soll ein hardcore game werden



Tja schade das die Entwickler das wohl anders sehen.
Hardcoregame pff damit lässt sich doch kein Geld verdienen, geh lieber mal Cs zocken, da haste dann dein Hardcoregame.


----------



## Kingseb (19. August 2009)

Activison Blizzards Konkurenz wächst einfach zu sehr. Sie müssen sich den Mainstream als feste Kunden sichern. Und der Mainstream war, sind und werden auch immer die Casuals bleiben. Ich denke nicht das WoW nocheinmal das wird was es mal war und die Werte wiederbekommen für die es einst stand. 
"Easy to learn, hard to master..."

Ich hoffe NC Soft wird da nicht den gleichen Fehler begehen, aber derzeit bleibt uns nichts anderes als abwarten.


Gruß


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Tja schade das die Entwickler das wohl anders sehen.
> Hardcoregame pff damit lässt sich doch kein Geld verdienen, geh lieber mal Cs zocken, da haste dann dein Hardcoregame.



nach 3-4 std vergeht einem aber die lust und bei gescheiten mmos nich da kanste richtig zoggen


----------



## psyger (19. August 2009)

mir sind spieler die wenig spielen dafür aber skill haben lieber als irgendwelche viel- spieler die nix koennen.


es kommt nicht drauf an wie viel man spielt nur mit wem und wie man seine zeit nutzt.


----------



## Sevarine (19. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> So direkt nirgends. Ich schätze er hat da etwas falsch verstanden.
> 
> Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Als ich das geschrieben habe, habe ich extra nochmal ", für das du dich einsetzt, " hinzugefügt, weil ich mir sowas schon gedacht habe.
Naja, wenn man das dann immernoch nicht versteht, ist das wohl hoffnungslos ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingseb (19. August 2009)

Da hast du Recht @ Psyger, nur es ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht möglich als Casual mit ca 2 Stunden Spielzeit am Tag erfolgreich den Endcontent zu raiden, da keine Wirkliche Progressgilde so kurze Raidabende hat...


----------



## RDE (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> aion soll ein hardcore game werden



Wer sagt das? Quelle bitte wo Seitens eines NC Soft Mitarbeiters etwas gesagt wird das darauf schliessen lässt.
Und bisher dachte ich ja, in Aion gehts primär um PvP? Dann solltest dich freuen dass Casuals dabei sein werden,
denn laut deiner Aussage sind sie ja alles eh nur noobs und somit leicht verdiente Abyss-Punkte.
Aber freu dich, es gibt etwas, das im asiatischen Raum bisher nur ganz selten, und erst vor kurzem zum ersten
mal, erreicht wurde seit Release. Ich hab zwar die Bezeichnung dafür vergessen, jedoch wird man da zu einer
Art Superman und kanns mit nem ganzen Kriegstrupp aufnehmen. Dazu kommt nun ein neuer Patch mit neuem
Content... Da haben die PvE Weicheier genug zu tun. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Immondys (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> nach 3-4 std vergeht einem aber die lust und bei gescheiten mmos nich da kanste richtig zoggen



Was arbeitest du eigentlich? sind da noch Jobs frei?


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

wie supermann willst mich flaxen alter?

edit. bin sone art student


----------



## Tokenlord (19. August 2009)

Mir fällt gerade auf das "Killercommand" so ziemlich der einzige ist, der hier lauthals die Meinung vertritt,
dass Casuals in Aion nichts erreichen sollten...


EDIT:


> bin sone art student


Ahja... Wie darf man das verstehen? Eine Art Student... Also im Prinzip weder Schüler, noch Student, noch Auszubildender, noch Berufstätig?


----------



## Thoraxos (19. August 2009)

der war gut ^^


----------



## Immondys (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> wie supermann willst mich flaxen alter?
> 
> edit. bin sone art student



Hm ich mach was falsch, arbeite von 9 - 20 Uhr. Und deine Arbeitszeiten? Was verdient man da so?


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf das "Killercommand" so ziemlich der einzige ist, der hier lauthals die Meinung vertritt,
> dass Casuals in Aion nichts erreichen sollten...



Das sag ich doch gar nich ich sage das der endcontend nich für casuals ausgelegt sein soll das is alles die können ja gear anhaben aus ihren low iniies was halt 5% weniger dmg macht und gut is das dann so schlecht das man dann gleich nich mehr zoggen kann???


edit. ich geh 1-2 mal die woche zur uni ja man verdient nix logisch oder??


----------



## Sevarine (19. August 2009)

Nein Killercommand. Das wurde von NCSoft angekündigt. Wenn man besonders erfolgreich im Abyss ist, kann man sich in eine art Raidboss verwandeln. Dann geht eine Meldung an den ganzen Server raus, wo dieser Spieler ist und dann kann man ihn bekämpfen. 


edit: RDE hat in einem nachfolgenden Beitrag eine Quelle.


----------



## Pepitoz (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> die schlechten sollen einfach unten bleiben mehr will ich doch gar nich.



Lawl die schlechten sollen untenbleiben... du meinst wohl eher die leute dir Reallife haben und nicht 5 Stunden + /per day vor WoW o.Ä hocken wollen?
Lächerlich sowas... nur weil man selbst kein RL hat und 10 Stunden am Tag mit zocken verbringt meinen zu müssen jeder der das nicht tut hätte was schlechteres verdient.... Alles sollte auch mit ~ 3 Stunden Aufwand am Tag HÖCHSTENS erreichbar sein... Ich mein Casuals werden nie im leben Furios Gladiator oder halt zu Ulduar Zeiten Algalon downen... Dafür brauch man schon mehr aufwand is verständlich... aber dieses ganze Rumgewhine von wegen die anderen sind so low die verbringen zu wenig Zeit fürs Zocken und kriegen das gleiche wie ich mit 300 Tagen Spielzeit auf einem meineer 8 verschiedenen 80iger ist einfach nur derbst lächerlich...

Mr. Flame hat gesprochen

P.S: Rechtschreibfehler sind kewl


----------



## RDE (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> wie supermann willst mich flaxen alter?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyO9TzLPHgc

Da hast einen Beweis. Man transformiert zu einem Fortress Guardian.


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

RDE schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyO9TzLPHgc
> 
> Da hast einen Beweis. Man transformiert zu einem Fortress Guardian.



GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber das die movies immer sone hässlige quali haben müssen


----------



## Immondys (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> wie supermann willst mich flaxen alter?
> 
> edit. bin sone art student



Da fällt mir noch ein : Mein Haus, Meine Frau, Mein Sohn, Mein Auto ( na gut, issen kleinwagen und praktisch, das Cabrio hat mir meine Frau verboten gggg)

= Bilder such


----------



## Tokenlord (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Das sag ich doch gar nich ich sage das der endcontend nich für casuals ausgelegt sein soll das is alles die können ja gear anhaben aus ihren low iniies was halt 5% weniger dmg macht und gut is das dann so schlecht das man dann gleich nich mehr zoggen kann???


Das klingt für mich nach: Den besten Content sollten Casuals nie zu Gesicht bekommen.

Und eben diese Einstellung, gepaart mit deiner Ausdrucksweise geht mir auf den Senkel.


----------



## Immondys (19. August 2009)

RDE schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyO9TzLPHgc
> 
> Da hast einen Beweis. Man transformiert zu einem Fortress Guardian.



Hey, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Sevarine (19. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich nach: Den besten Content sollten Casuals nie zu Gesicht bekommen.
> 
> Und eben diese Einstellung, gepaart mit deiner Ausdrucksweise geht mir auf den Senkel.



Da vertrittst du genau die gleiche Meinung wie ich.


----------



## Immondys (19. August 2009)

Sevarine schrieb:


> Da vertrittst du genau die gleiche Meinung wie ich.



100% sign


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. August 2009)

Tatsächlichflaxt er dich nicht , aus einem mir noch unbekannten Grrund , kann man zu einem starken Bossgegner für die gegneriche Fraktion werden, allerdings ist das nicht so cool wie es sich anhöhrt , weil du bei den Feinden auf der Karte markiert bist , und du außerdem noch Beute droppst, heißt im Klartext  5-10min Spaß, bis du dann ordentlich vermöbelt wurdest.

So eine Art Student, klar mich auf , ich kenne nur eine Art student, und zwar die die studieren


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> a)Da das Spiel hier noch nicht erschienen ist, habe ich diese Zahlen einfach mal von anderen MMo's abgeleitet. Von mir aus können es auch nur 80% Casuals sein und 20% Hardcoregamer.
> Aber es werden bei immer weitem mehr Casuals sein, als Hardcoregamer
> 
> b)Ein Casual ist für mich Jemand der  im Durschnitt so 2 Stunden am Tag spielt, er ist die Mehrheit im Spiel, für ihn wird das Spiel meistens gemacht, oder später auf ihn zugeschnitten (ja auch ich als Casual bin nicht glücklich mit der Situation in Wotlk).
> ...



Sodele 2 Stunden am Tag, das macht 14 Stunden pro Woche. Damit kann man doch wunderbar auch schweren Content raiden nur halt nicht ganz so schnell wie Hardcore Raids mit 6+ Raidtagen. Mal ne Frage, wer hat dich denn daran gehindert in TBC Sunwell zu clearen? War da ein NPC vor der Tür der gesagt hat "hey du spielst zu wenig du kommst hier nicht rein" oder war man doch vielleicht einfach nicht gut genug. Und ja es gab Gilden mit 2-3 Raidtagen die Sunwell clear hatten, sowas war möglich wenn man die wenige Zeit die man zur Verfügung hatte auch sinnvoll genutzt hat.

Der Content in WoW derzeit ist bei Gott nicht für Casuals gemacht, sondern für Hirnamputierte Affen die mit nur einem Arm spielen weil se sich mit der anderen ne Banane aufmachen.


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich nach: Den besten Content sollten Casuals nie zu Gesicht bekommen.
> 
> Und eben diese Einstellung, gepaart mit deiner Ausdrucksweise geht mir auf den Senkel.



Es soll halt schwerer sein als Causal wenn die jede ini im first durchruschen im pvp nie sterben von mir aus sollen sie es haben wenn nich mehr zeit oder halt keine so fette epics.


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Der Content in WoW derzeit ist bei Gott nicht für Casuals gemacht, sondern für Hirnamputierte Affen die mit nur einem Arm spielen weil se sich mit der anderen ne Banane aufmachen.

WEISE WORTE


----------



## Tokenlord (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Es soll halt schwerer sein als Causal wenn die jede ini im first durchruschen im pvp nie sterben von mir aus sollen sie es haben wenn nich mehr zeit oder halt keine so fette epics.


Kann das mal jemand übersetzten? Der Sinn dahinter verschließt sich mir gerade ein wenig.


----------



## Sevarine (19. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> So eine Art Student, klar mich auf , ich kenne nur eine Art student, und zwar die die studieren



Naja, Studenten lernen und gehen ihrem Hobby nach. Vielleicht ist jemand der nur "so eine art Student ist" jemand, der das Lernen weglässt und nur seinem Hobby nach geht. (ok das war jetzt niveaulos)
Oder, er ist ein Kunststudent und er wollte schreiben er ist ein "Art-Student", allerdings trau ich ihm das nicht zu. (das war auch niveaulos)


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Ihr solltet hier wieder aufpassen wie genau ihr den Bergriff "Casual" verwendet.

Ein Casuals ist kein Noob, sondern jemand der NICHT! Regelmäßig spielt, das heißt alle 1-2 oder manchmal nur alle 3 Tage. Jemand der JEDEN (Ausnahmen wie zb WE etc zählen nicht)  auch nur 2 Stunden spielt, ist schon kein Casual mehr.

Wie ich schon sagte, die spielerischen Fähigkeiten sollten ein entscheidener Faktor sein, aber nicht die Zeit, denn "Casual" und "Skill" müssen sich nicht zwangläufig gegenseitig aussschließen, genausowenig wie alle "Hardcorespieler" mit 5+Stunden am Tag automatisch "Skill" mitbringen müssen, oft ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## OldboyX (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich denke, dem Satz ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Der trifft genau den Punkt welchen ich auch schon angesprochen haben.
> 
> Zeit kann eine Rolle spielen, aber keine sonderlich große, die spielerrische Leistung sollte der entscheidende Faktor sein, und mit Zeit hat der nichts zu tun.



Das ist aber doch das Problem *amKopfkratz*. Man kann vielleicht den Faktor "Können" weitestgehend eliminieren (i.e. Ehre farmen in WoW oder RR farmen in WAR erfordert erstmal rein den Sitzfetisch, man muss nichtmal kämpfen um diese Dinge zu farmen), aber der Faktor Zeit spielt immer eine mehr oder weniger große Rolle, da Zeit immer auch gleichzeitig "Übung" bedeutet. Wer mehr Zeit hat, hat insofern (bestimmte Veranlagungen außen vor) auch mehr "Können". Ich denke du verstehst was ich meine.

Das System von allen MMOs, das derzeit wohl am meisten in Richtung "Können" und nicht in Richtung "Zeit" tendiert ist wohl die Arena aus WoW (die genau dafür extrem gehasst wird von vielen, da man ohne Können mitunter niemals über 1500er Rating hinauskommt). Spielt man "perfekt" und verliert praktisch keine Spiele, dann reichen 10 Spiele die Woche um am Ende der Season Rang 1 zu machen. Trotzdem kommen da unliebsame Faktoren mit hinzu, wie die Klassenbalance, welche sich möglicherweise verschiebt. Will man der beste sein, muss man unter Umständen sein Setup ändern, eine andere Klasse bereithalten (mit maximalem Equip). Auch muss man in fast jedem Arena-Bracket bestimmte Gegner vermeiden, da man unmöglich gewinnen kann (Setup - Balance Problem). Wer viel Zeit hat, Zeit für Twinks hat auf die er für bestimmte Setups zurückgreifen kann usw. wird auch hier immer einen Vorteil haben. Und letztlich wird zwischen 2 Teams, die beide perfekt Spielen (und in direkten Duellen sagen wir genau 50:50 gewinnen / verlieren) am Ende derjenige Sieger sein, der mehr restliche Spiele gemacht hat und dort "Punkte" bekommen hat.

Oder letztlich so gesagt: Unter den Spielern die ungefähr auf dem selben Skill Niveau spielen entscheidet dann doch wieder der Faktor Zeit, gerade im PVP...


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Kann das mal jemand übersetzten? Der Sinn dahinter verschließt sich mir gerade ein wenig.





viel skill viel zeit= übaaaaa imba
viel skill wenig zeit= imba
keine zeit kein skill= kackboon


Du verstehen=?


----------



## psyger (19. August 2009)

Kingseb schrieb:


> ...nur es ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht möglich als Casual mit ca 2 Stunden Spielzeit am Tag erfolgreich den Endcontent zu raiden...




nun mann muss sich da halt seine eigenen grenzen setzen. 


ich spiele viel und das einzige was ich will ist das ich durch mein skill und erfahrung (die nicht durch epix kommen) anderen spielern überlegen bin. wenn ich das habe bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## Pepitoz (19. August 2009)

Juhu ich freu mich ! Ein neuer Kellerkinder-whine-Thread! 

Endlich wieder einer der milliarden Threads der Endcontent sei ja viel zu leicht und die Casuals die halt auch noch Reallife haben kriegen ja dasselbe Endergebnis wie wir Kellerkinder ohne Rl und mit 300 Tagen Spielzeit auf jedem unserer 8 80iger !! Das ist ja sowas von Unfair! Man wenns euch ankotzt dann gibt es 2 Optionen


einfach mit dem jeweiligem Spiel aufhören?! (Ich weis is schwer als Kellerkind so Suchtmäßig gelle? )
öööhm... Spielzeit runterdrehen und selber zum Casual werden? Wenn man eh dasselbe ergebnis bekommt wie mit 10 Stunden zocken am Tag KÖNNTE man ja nebenbei sogar mal das Fenster aufmachen oder sogar AUF DEN BALKON GEHEN!!! (Passt auf den Frischluftschock auf der hat schon so manchen Kellerkindern das Leben gekostet!!!!!)
Bei Fragen über Nebenwirkungen o.Ä fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker! Flames bitte direkt hier in den Thread ich steh auf Flames :-)

P.S: Rechtschreibfehler sind kewl


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> viel skill viel zeit= übaaaaa imba
> viel skill wenig zeit= imba
> keine zeit kein skill= kackboon
> Du verstehen=?



Du hast, viel Zeit, aber 0 Skill vergessen.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> viel skill viel zeit= übaaaaa imba
> viel skill wenig zeit= imba
> keine zeit kein skill= kackboon
> 
> ...


Joa so macht das schonmal Sinn. Aber du hast was vergessen:

Wenig Skill, viel Zeit.


EDIT:
Grml... Norjena war schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Ihr blöden arbeiter ich will auch mercedes fahren aber nich arbeiten aber ich will trotzdem ein mercedes haben.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ihr blöden arbeiter ich will auch mercedes fahren aber nich arbeiten aber ich will trotzdem ein mercedes haben.



Ich arbeite (zumindest im Moment, Ferien ftw) ebenfalls nicht, dennoch bin ich weit davon entfernt ein dermaßen egoistisches p´tagh zu sein wie du. Ich bin eben, zumindest etwas tolerant.

Oder, um jetzt mal das flamen wegzulassen, du spielst richtige E-Sportspiele wie CS, Guild Wars (ist auchn MMO), Star Craft, Warcraft oder ähnliches, da gibt es Tuniere und vieles mehr. Wenn du wirklich gut bist, kannst du dich dort sogar offiziell beweißen und möglicherweiße bekannt werden (und das ist kein Witz).


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich arbeite (zumindest im Moment, Ferien ftw) ebenfalls nicht, dennoch bin ich weit davon entfernt ein dermaßen egoistisches p´tagh zu sein wie du. Ich bin eben, zumindest minimal tolerant.
> 
> Oder, um jetzt mal das flamen wegzulassen, du spielst richtige E-Sportspiele wie CS, Guild Wars (ist auchn MMO), Star Craft, Warcraft oder ähnliches, da gibt es Tuniere und vieles mehr. Wenn du wirklich gut bist, kannst du dich dort sogar offiziell beweißen und möglicherweiße bekannt werden (und das ist kein Witz).



Tja ich zogg halt gerne anspruchsvolle morpgs und ob dir das nun passt oder nich ich werde dafür kampfen das leistung sich lohnt und nich die ganzen schmarotzer sich durchsetzen da sind wir halt gegner ma schaun wer den krieg gewinnt!!!


----------



## Tokenlord (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Oder, um jetzt mal das flamen wegzulassen, du spielst richtige E-Sportspiele wie CS, Guild Wars (ist auchn MMO), Star Craft, Warcraft oder ähnliches, da gibt es Tuniere und vieles mehr. Wenn du wirklich gut bist, kannst du dich dort sogar offiziell beweißen und möglicherweiße bekannt werden (und das ist kein Witz).


Dem stimme ich vollkommen zu.

Und hier ist der Punkt erreicht an dem ich diesen Thread erstmal verlasse, da ich die Antwort darauf erahne.
Diese Diskussion zue ich mir zumindest heute nicht mehr an.

Schönen Abend noch.


EDIT: 
Doch noch an mal an den Kommentar über mir: Jop ich bin gespannt wer gewinnt. Du, mit deiner ach so tollen Ausdrucksweise (Ich sehe es schon vor mir: Ey NCSoft ban alle KackB00ns!!11elf) oder eine bisher recht nette Community, die sich genau gegen solche Leute wehrt, um Aion zu einem schönen Spiel zu machen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> wie supermann willst mich flaxen alter?
> 
> edit. bin sone art student






Ellnassil schrieb:


> Sodele 2 Stunden am Tag, das macht 14 Stunden pro Woche. Damit kann man doch wunderbar auch schweren Content raiden nur halt nicht ganz so schnell wie Hardcore Raids mit 6+ Raidtagen. Mal ne Frage, wer hat dich denn daran gehindert in TBC Sunwell zu clearen? War da ein NPC vor der Tür der gesagt hat "hey du spielst zu wenig du kommst hier nicht rein" oder war man doch vielleicht einfach nicht gut genug. Und ja es gab Gilden mit 2-3 Raidtagen die Sunwell clear hatten, sowas war möglich wenn man die wenige Zeit die man zur Verfügung hatte auch sinnvoll genutzt hat.
> 
> Der Content in WoW derzeit ist bei Gott nicht für Casuals gemacht, sondern für Hirnamputierte Affen die mit nur einem Arm spielen weil se sich mit der anderen ne Banane aufmachen.



Ich glaube ein paar Seiten vorher hat einer geschrieben dass nur 3% Sunwell betreten haben (und den ersten Boss geschaft haben)
Was mich daran gehindert hat TBC Sunvell zu clearen, nun da gibt es ein paar doch sehr starke Argumente.

1. zu der Zeit bin ich gerade frisch 70 geworden
2. ab dann hätte ich erstmal stundenlang Gear farmen dürfen um überhaupt den ersten Mob in Sunwell zu überstehen, und  aus 2 Stunden am Tag wären dann locker 4-6 geworden.
3.Hätte ich erstmal in einer der 5 Top Gilden(des Servers) sein müssen um dann überhaupt einen vernünftigen Raid zu haben der dann auch perfekt aufeinader abgestimmt war.


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein paar Seiten vorher hat einer geschrieben dass nur 3% Sunwell betreten haben (und den ersten Boss geschaft haben)
> Was mich daran gehindert hat TBC Sunvell zu clearen, nun da gibt es ein paar doch sehr starke Argumente.
> 
> 1. zu der Zeit bin ich gerade frisch 70 geworden
> ...



na und willst es lieber gleich ohne was zu tun hinten rein bekommen manche leute sind echt unglaublich

du sagst doch selber frisch 70 ich spiel selber zb fussball in nem hobby verein glaubst wir klagen darauf mal champion league zu zoggen sicher nich wenig einsatz wenig lohn das is überall so weiß gar nich warum das in online games mit dem laufe der zeit genug umgekehrt wird


----------



## psyger (19. August 2009)

killercommand hat kein skill...

er will dafür viel spielen um so dicke epix zu bekommen und dann im spiel alle zu f****...


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Tja ich zogg halt gerne anspruchsvolle morpgs und ob dir das nun passt oder nich ich werde dafür kampfen das leistung sich lohnt und nich die ganzen schmarotzer sich durchsetzen da sind wir halt gegner ma schaun wer den krieg gewinnt!!!



Wie ich schon sagte, wirklich anspruchsvolle Spiele (vom "Skill" nicht von der Zeit her gesehen) wirst du im MMO Sektor kaum finden, denn diese Spiele sind in ihrer Entwicklung sehr sehr teuer, daher MÜSSEN! sie auf eine breitere Masse an Spielern zugeschnitten sein (was nicht heißt das es dermaßen langweilig wie Woltk werden mus).

Verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will? MMOs sind warscheinlich nicht die richtige Kategorie Spiele für dich.

@Seppix, wenn du damals als Sunwell rauskam erst frisch 70 geworden bist, ist es klar das du kaum eine Chance hast noch reinzukommen (ich habs geschafft mit nem Twink, lag aber mit an der Klasse>Meleeschami, da gabs eben nen Mangel, vor allem wirklich gute gab es weniger als 10 auf dem ganzen Server).
Hättest du aber schon vorher angefangen, hätte die Zeit locker gerreicht gemütlich in 2-3 Tagen das Equip zu sammeln und einen anderen Raid zu suchen. Leute die später einsteigen haben es eigentlich immer schwerer, egal wie einfach das ganze ist.


----------



## OldboyX (19. August 2009)

Ich glaube sowieso, dass Leute, welche durch WoW dazu erzogen wurden fast alles für keinerlei Einsatz zu bekommen mit Aion eher unglücklich sein werden. Das zeichnet sich schon in der Beta ab und in den Betaforen.
Gründe dafür wären für mich folgendes:

-In WoW kann jede Klasse zu jeder Zeit auf einfache Art mehrere Mobs einfach umklatschen ohne großartig darüber nachdenken zu müssen. In Aion geht das nicht, schon relativ früh sieht man bei vielen Dingen ohne Gruppe alt aus. Gruppe suchen müssen, sozial zu interagieren etc. ist für viele aber gleich von vornherein viel zu anstrengend.

-In Aion haben einige Klassen "Skilllöcher". Diese Klassen werden von dem Großteil der modernen "instant gratification society" mit Sicherheit nicht über Stufe 10 gebracht, eben weil man es verdammt schwer hat, wenn man keine Gruppe hat (Beispiel Ranger). Das ist den Leuten dann gleich zu anstrengend, langwierig und man wählt eine "einfachere" Klasse.

-Aion ist ein PVP-Spiel. Aion ist kein WoW PVE, sondern ein PVP Spiel. Aion ist kein WAR, wo man in Ruhe PVE machen kann und nur RVR wenn man an den dafür vorgesehenen Ort geht. Mit anderen Worten: In Aion wird man gegankt werden. Große Gruppen von Gegnern werden angreifen und Spieler eventuell über Stunden vom Questen an bestimmten Orten (ganz besonders im Abyss) abhalten. Ist man nun der Typ der nurmal gerade eben diese eine Stunde einloggen wollte um etwas "PVE" zu machen, dann kann das sehr schnell zu Frust führen, weil man nicht immer die Kontrolle hat über das was man mit seiner Spielzeit macht. 


Natürlich ist das Spiel noch nicht live und diese Dinge könnten sich noch ändern und dann nicht mehr zutreffen.

PS: Es mag zwar stimmen, dass MMOs viele Kunden brauchen und der Casual die größerer Zielgruppe darstellt. Trotzdem muss man kein Hellseher sein um zu wissen, dass man mit einem etwas schwereren Spiel die 20% "Hardcorler" aus WoW, HDRO, WAR, AoC usw. sicher hat, da es in den Foren von all diesen Spielen immer dasselbe ist:
ALLE MMOs fahren vermehrt die Casual Schiene (imho nichtmal weil es besonders gut wäre, sondern einfach nur weil WoW es macht. Es gibt nach wie vor keine Zusammenhang zwischen Abozahlen und dem "easymode" von WoW, wie von Norjena schon öfters erläutert wurde) und die "hardcoreler" sind damit in den jeweiligen MMOs unzufrieden.


----------



## Bascho (19. August 2009)

Normalerweise lese ich jeden Morgen die Bild-Zeitung damit ich was zu lachen habe.
Aber was ich hier lese ist viel beser.

Das Geistige Nivau ist ja noch niedriger und die Themen noch sinnlosser.

Macht weiter so, ich will lachen.

Das Forum verabschiedet sich in das lächerliche.
Da haben Kleinkinder ja mehr Verstand.


----------



## Killercommand (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, wirklich anspruchsvolle Spiele (vom "Skill" nicht von der Zeit her gesehen) wirst du im MMO Sektor kaum finden, denn diese Spiele sind in ihrer Entwicklung sehr sehr teuer, daher MÜSSEN! sie auf eine breitere Masse an Spielern zugeschnitten sein (was nicht heißt das es dermaßen langweilig wie Woltk werden mus).
> 
> Verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will? MMOs sind warscheinlich nicht die richtige Kategorie Spiele für dich.



Wow classic war genau richtig ich hab nie behauptet das ich hier der allerbeste gamer aller zeit bin oder wahr da gabs auch noch bessere die haben soviel gezoggt weiß gar nich wie die das ohne schlaf konnten und die ganze tasta voller hotkeys die waren dann auch besser als ich na und kein problem mit.

Aber die ganzen lowgestalten die einem immer ans bein pissen müsssen das nervt so derbe


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> na und willst es lieber gleich ohne was zu tun hinten rein bekommen manche leute sind echt unglaublich
> 
> du sagst doch selber frisch 70 ich spiel selber zb fussball in nem hobby verein glaubst wir klagen darauf mal champion league zu zoggen sicher nich wenig einsatz wenig lohn das is überall so weiß gar nich warum das in online games mit dem laufe der zeit genug umgekehrt wird



Ähm hallo gehts noch?
Ich habe nur die Gründe aufgezählt, die mich daran gehindert haben TBC ins Sunwell zu gehen.
Du warst überhaupt nicht angesprochen,oder habe ich erwähnt das ich das total scheiße fand das ich nicht Sunwell gehen konnte obwohl ich doch schon 70 bin ???


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein paar Seiten vorher hat einer geschrieben dass nur 3% Sunwell betreten haben (und den ersten Boss geschaft haben)
> Was mich daran gehindert hat TBC Sunvell zu clearen, nun da gibt es ein paar doch sehr starke Argumente.
> 
> 1. zu der Zeit bin ich gerade frisch 70 geworden
> ...



Was sicherlich nicht daran lag, daß Ihnen das Gear gefehlt hätte da es ja zu der Zeit T6 Equivalentes Gear für Marken gab und man sich auch in Zul Aman sehr gut ausstatten konnte. Die meisten Raids waren schlichtwegeinfach und ergfreifend mehr als ausreichend equiped um den ersten Boss zu legen aber verdammt nochmal zu dämlich dazu da man hier mehr machen mußte als in der Masse mitschwimmen. Da war plötzlich denken gefordert geht ja mal gar nicht, daß ich entscheiden muß wann ich durch ein Portal gehe und auch noch ne Reihenfolge einhalte.

So kommen wir zu deiner persönlichen Situation:

Wenn du zu Sunwellzeiten grade frisch 70 geworden bist hattest du:

- Karazhan
- Gruul
- Magtheridon
- SSC
- TK
- Zul´Aman
- Hyal
- Black Temple

also wenn das an Content nicht ausreicht dann weiß ichs auch nicht. Wozu hast du dann Sunwell überhaupt gebraucht?


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Wow classic war genau richtig ich hab nie behauptet das ich hier der allerbeste gamer aller zeit bin oder wahr da gabs auch noch bessere die haben soviel gezoggt weiß gar nich wie die das ohne schlaf konnten und die ganze tasta voller hotkeys die waren dann auch besser als ich na und kein problem mit.
> Aber die ganzen lowgestalten die einem immer ans bein pissen müsssen das nervt so derbe



Rechne ca mit einem Schwierigkeitsgrad der Raids von Mitte BC, das heißt MH/BT mehr nicht. Im PvP ist das sone Sache da es RvR ist, Massenpvp also, eine Arena gibt es zwar, aber die ist nur zum Spaß und nicht instanziert. Zeit spielt auf jeden Fall eine Rolle, da es eine Art "Ehrensystem" gibt, gleichzeitg gibt es ein "Slayersystem" welches ähnlich dem alten Wow Rangsystem ist, man benötigt ein bestimmtes K/D Verhältnis um weiter im Rang aufzusteigen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. August 2009)

Bascho schrieb:


> Normalerweise lese ich jeden Morgen die Bild-Zeitung damit ich was zu lachen habe.
> Aber was ich hier lese ist viel beser.
> 
> Das Geistige Nivau ist ja noch niedriger und die Themen noch sinnlosser.
> ...



Also eigentlich find ich Diskussoin hier ganz in Ordnung , es gibt halt 2 Standpunkte.


----------



## Sevarine (19. August 2009)

Aion ist ein Spiel. Ein Spiel spielt man, damit man Spaß hat und nicht damit man 2/3 seines Lebens damit verschwendet. 
Die meisten Leute, die einen Mercedes fahren, sind Geschäftsführer, Politiker und insgesamt eben Ranghohe Beamte, denn ein Mercedes ist ein "Statussymbol". 
Es gibt natürlich Leute die nehmen einen Kredit auf, um sich ein teures Auto zu holen. Die gehen dann zu Grunde wegen der Schulden usw.. Darüber will ich jetzt aber nicht Sprechen.
Ein gutes Item ist auch ein Statussymbol, allerdings ist ein Spiel ein Spiel. Da soll man Spaß haben und ich denke nicht, dass die Masse lust darauf hat, 100 Stunden für ein gutes Item zu Spielen. 
Im wirklichen Leben ist es anders, da Arbeitet man um die Grundbedürfnisse zu erfüllen. Natürlich hat nicht jeder Mensch die gleiche Arbeit, denn dann würde gar nichts mehr funktionieren. Allerdings ist auch jeder Mensch unterschiedlich intelligent. Intelligentere Menschen haben meistens studiert und können sich dann für einen Job bewerben, bei dem sie, meistens mehr verdienen, als Leute die nur eine Ausbildung gemacht haben.
Also fahren nicht die Leute ein teures Auto die 24 Stunden und 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten, sondern die Leute die durch ihre Intelligenz einen Job haben, bei dem sie viel verdienen.
Natürlich kann auch einer der "nur" eine Ausbildung hat, sich ein teures Auto kaufen, allerdings muss er meistens länger sparen. (Ich will nicht sagen, dass eine Ausbildung schlecht ist, allerdings ist es so, dass man meistens einen besser bezahlten Job bekommt wenn man studiert hat, bitte nehmt mir das nicht übel.)
Vielleicht siehst du ja den Zusammenhang. Ich liste ihn hier mal auf.
Um es mal in einer anderen Sprache auszudrücken:
Leute mit Skill (in meinem Rl-Beispiel studierte) kriegen schnell gute Ausrüstung.
Casuals (die nicht studierten) brauchen länger um gute Ausrüstung zu kriegen.


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ihr blöden arbeiter ich will auch mercedes fahren aber nich arbeiten aber ich will trotzdem ein mercedes haben.



Aha und was bist du dann ? Webdesignassistent im Selbststudium ?

Du willst Pro sein bist es aber nicht aber willst Mercedes fahren..... Du solltest in deinem Leben besser mal klare Prioritäten setzen. Wenn du scheinbar kein Geld verdienst aber MMORPG´s das wichtigste für dich im Leben sind machst du eindeutig etwas falsch. Mal drüber nachgedacht wie du in 10-20 Jahren Leben willst ? Vor allem wovon ? Nutz die Zeit lieber solange du noch jung bist. Wenn du mal 30 oder 40 Jahre alt bist kannste die vergeudete Zeit nie wieder aufholen.

Ein MMORPG sollte ein Hobby sein, kein Lebensinhalt. Wenn du also mit Computerspielen kein Geld verdienst musst du dir alternativen schaffen und das geht nur durch Arbeit. Das soll auch kein Flame gegen dich sein, sondern ein ernstgemeinter Ratschlag. Mach dir mal ernsthaft Gedanken darüber was du im Leben erreichen willst und wo du dich in 20 Jahren siehst.

Das thema driftet seit 3 Seiten übrigens immer schneller in die Lächerlichkeit ab !


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

Sevarine schrieb:


> Aion ist ein Spiel. Ein Spiel spielt man, damit man Spaß hat und nicht damit man 2/3 seines Lebens damit verschwendet.
> Die meisten Leute, die einen Mercedes fahren, sind Geschäftsführer, Politiker und insgesamt eben Ranghohe Beamte, denn ein Mercedes ist ein "Statussymbol".



Wenn mir mein Chef so nen gammel Mercedes hinstellen will erzähl ich dem aber was........ wer will schon so nen Bauernkahn fahren. Dann schon lieber Audi oder BMW die haben wenigstens Designer die nicht mehr in den 70ern leben. Klassisches Design kommt halt doch nur cool wenn man aus England kommt und ganz spezielle Auto´s baut.

btw. nur so am Rande eine Limosine ala 5er BMW A6 oder E-Klasse bekommst du heute schon als durchschnittlicher Außendienstler.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Wenn mir mein Chef so nen gammel Mercedes hinstellen will erzähl ich dem aber was........ wer will schon so nen Bauernkahn fahren. Dann schon lieber Audi oder BMW die haben wenigstens Designer die nicht mehr in den 70ern leben. Klassisches Design kommt halt doch nur cool wenn man aus England kommt und ganz spezielle Auto´s baut.



Jaguar, Bentley und Co....Britisch Elend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sevarine (19. August 2009)

Ja Ellnassil ich hab auch nur Mercedes geschrieben, damit man weiß, dass mein Beitrag sich auf den mit seinem Mercedes-Argument bezieht. Ich hab später auch nur noch "teures Auto" geschrieben. Ich find einen Mercedes auch hässlich. Aber fakt ist, dass manche Politiker sich mit einem Mercedes durch die gegend fahren lassen.
Manche haben auch einen BMW oder einen Audi. Aber das ist eigentlich egal. Bei ihm war der Mercedes, der gute Ausrüstungsgegenstand.


----------



## Hoschie78 (19. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das thema driftet seit 3 Seiten übrigens immer schneller in die Lächerlichkeit ab !



Stimmt wohl und leider lassen sich immer wieder viele Leute auf so ne schwachsinnige diskussion ein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (19. August 2009)

Jetzt kommts wieder mit "Spiel" und "Spaß" etc. Das ist alles richtig, aber das Spiel und der Spaß basieren ja genau auf diesem "Belohnungssystem". Man erbringt Leistung X und bekommt dafür für sein Männchen Verbesserung Y (das mag da ein Item sein, ein höherer Lvl, ein neuer Skill, weiß der Geier). Was hat man damit automatisch und unausweichlich? 

Richtig, die Leistung muss irgendwie mit der Verbesserung korrelieren. Es ginge ja zum Beispiel nicht, dass jemand nach dem Töten von 1 Mob schon Stufe 10 ist, während der andere nach 1 Mob immer noch auf Stufe 1 ist. Würdest du das wollen?

Wieso soll also jemand, der sich zig Sachen farmt, mit 25 Leuten raidet, jeden Tag 8 Stunden spielt, "denselben" level haben wie einer der 2x pro Woche einloggt für zwei Stunden? Wie zum Teufel stellt ihr euch das vor?

Zusätzlich stellt sich die Frage:
Wenn du einfach per "Consolenbefehl" alles haben könntest was du wolltest, wo wäre dann der "Spaß"?

Nein, die Leute sind zwar oft selbst zu blöd es zu merken, aber das was eigentlich "Spaß" macht ist eben sich etwas zu erarbeiten. Wenn es nichts zu erarbeiten gibt ists schnell öd und man sucht sich etwas neues. Darüber sollte jeder mal ernsthaft nachdenken.

Fußball ist auch ein Spiel, doch es geht ums gewinnen. Wenn alles "egal" wäre, dann könnte man ja die Tore rausnehmen, man müßte auch gar keine Mannschaften bilden und dem Ball nachlaufen ist eigentlich auch viel zu anstrengend. Es soll doch nur ein Spiel sein und "Spaß" machen.

Der einzige Unterschied vom Spiel zum echten Leben ist, dass zumindest innerhalb der Spielwelt die Voraussetzungen für alle gleich sind. Du kannst nicht die "Arschkarte" ziehen und einen Account erwischen der keine Chars über Stufe 30 erlaubt, oder etwa doppelt so viel Erfahrungspunkte pro Level benötigt.

So long.



> So kommen wir zu deiner persönlichen Situation:
> 
> Wenn du zu Sunwellzeiten grade frisch 70 geworden bist hattest du:
> 
> ...



Da gibts eine sehr menschliche Erklärung. Manche anderen waren in Sunwell und das Gras ist ja bekanntlich beim Nachbarn immer grüner...Das ist generell das einzige Problem wieso man diese Diskussion überhaupt führen muss.

Man bezahlt und deshalb hat man ein Gott-gegebenes Recht den gesamten Content zu sehen (gleichzeitig mit allen anderen).


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Was sicherlich nicht daran lag, daß Ihnen das Gear gefehlt hätte da es ja zu der Zeit T6 Equivalentes Gear für Marken gab und man sich auch in Zul Aman sehr gut ausstatten konnte. Die meisten Raids waren schlichtwegeinfach und ergfreifend mehr als ausreichend equiped um den ersten Boss zu legen aber verdammt nochmal zu dämlich dazu da man hier mehr machen mußte als in der Masse mitschwimmen. Da war plötzlich denken gefordert geht ja mal gar nicht, daß ich entscheiden muß wann ich durch ein Portal gehe und auch noch ne Reihenfolge einhalte.
> 
> So kommen wir zu deiner persönlichen Situation:
> 
> ...




Ich hab gar nicht gesagt dass ich zu wenig Content hatte, und DU hast Sunwell ins Spiel gebracht und wolltest wissen was mich daran gehindert hat nach Sunwell zu gehen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo du da jetzt anscheinend ein Problem hast, aber ich habe nie behauptet das ich in TBC zu wenig Content hatte oder das ich es scheiße fand das ich nicht Sunwell gehen konnte.
Ich fand die Situation zu TBC Zeiten volkommen in Ordnung, es gab halt die 2 Instanzen die nur für Hardcoregamer waren( wenigstens am Anfang) und den Rest konnte ich ich spielen.


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Jaguear, Bentley und Co....Britisch Elend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eye nix gegen Bentley die sind einfach Stylisch...... wobei ich dann doch lieber zu nem Shelby GT greifen würde ich steh mehr auf Amerikanische Muscle Cars. Glaub ich würd wenn ich im Lotto gewinne mir so ne Karre kaufen und an der Tanke einfach nur müde lächeln :-)


----------



## OldboyX (19. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nicht gesagt dass ich zu wenig Content hatte, und DU hast Sunwell ins Spiel gebracht und wolltest wissen was mich daran gehindert hat nach Sunwell zu gehen.
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo du da jetzt anscheinend ein Problem hast, aber ich habe nie behauptet das ich in TBC zu wenig Content hatte oder das ich es scheiße fand das ich nicht Sunwell gehen konnte.
> Ich fand die Situation zu TBC Zeiten volkommen in Ordnung, es gab halt die 2 Instanzen die nur für Hardcoregamer waren( wenigstens am Anfang) und den Rest konnte ich ich spielen.



Tja du vielleicht nicht. Trotzdem ist die halbe Fraktion in diesem Thread genau der Meinung, dass jeder Casual auch ein Anrecht auf Sunwell hat. Am besten auch dann noch, wenn er es aus zeitlichen Gründen garnicht auf 70 schafft...


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> es gab halt die 2 Instanzen die nur für Hardcoregamer waren( wenigstens am Anfang) und den Rest konnte ich ich spielen.



Und genau gegen die Aussage, daß bestimmte Inzen nur für Hardcore Gamer da waren wehre ich mich. Die Instanzen waren für jeden frei Zugänglich niemand wurde der Zutritt verwehrt, es gab ja nichtmal Zugangsquests.

Niemand hat die ganzen Casual Raids daran gehindert sich am Riemen zu reißen und Sunwell zu clearen. Gut dafür müßte man dann halt ein wenig besser spielen und etwas straffer und gezielter organisieren aber die Möglichkeit war für jeden Spieler da.


----------



## psyger (19. August 2009)

also ich bin der meinung das jeder spieler auf alles ein recht hat wenn er dafür genug skill hat.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Eye nix gegen Bentley die sind einfach Stylisch...... wobei ich dann doch lieber zu nem Shelby GT greifen würde ich steh mehr auf Amerikanische Muscle Cars. Glaub ich würd wenn ich im Lotto gewinne mir so ne Karre kaufen und an der Tanke einfach nur müde lächeln :-)



Mir gefallen Jaguar, Bentley und auch die von dir erwähnten Amischlitten (vor allem Chrysler und Chevrolet) ebenfalls gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Konnte mir den Spruch aber nicht verkneifen.

Zum Thema wurde von meiner Seite alle gesagt.


----------



## Sevarine (19. August 2009)

Killercommand wollte, dass man 100 Stunden spielen muss, um ein gutes Item zu kriegen. Die meisten Leute die hier schreiben finden es allerdings unsinnig. 
Jeder sollte in alle Instanzen reinkommen. Wenn man genug Skill hat wird man auch die Bosse legen können. Und Skill hat nichts mit Spielzeit zu tun. Natürlich wird man besser wenn man öfters spielt, denn dann kriegt man Übung usw.. Aber es gibt auch Leute, die viel Spielen und trotzdem keinen Skill haben, die sind dann schlicht gesagt blöd.
Es macht glaube ich keinem etwas aus, wenn es schwierige Instanzen gibt, denn Herausforderungen machen Spaß und Spaß will man haben, wenn man ein Spiel spielt.


----------



## RDE (19. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Wenn mir mein Chef so nen gammel Mercedes hinstellen will erzähl ich dem aber was........ wer will schon so nen Bauernkahn fahren. Dann schon lieber Audi oder BMW die haben wenigstens Designer die nicht mehr in den 70ern leben. Klassisches Design kommt halt doch nur cool wenn man aus England kommt und ganz spezielle Auto´s baut.



Klassisches Design ist nicht darauf erpircht cool zu wirken. Als ob Mercedes nur Allerweltsautos bauen würde wie die C und E Klasse. SL500 oder McLaren SLR, die du da unerschlägst sind da ganz eigene Kaliber. Vor allem letzterer lässt, nicht zuletzt wegen der rund 100 kW Unterschied oder der Formgebung und der Technik die darin steckt, jeden Shelby locker hinter sich und sieht mit den Flügeltüren deutlich besser dabei aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (19. August 2009)

Ich könnte jetzt ellen lange seiten schreiben das ich finde das die casuals ein bisschen länger brauchen sollen als die suchtis [wer sich als pro sieht erkennt nicht das es auch noch bessere leute gibt ]aber es sollte auch casuals möglich gemacht werden.



aber hey wie gesagt wollte ja kein roman schreiben daher sage ich nur : zum glück sollen die gecrafteten sachen ebenfalls sehr gut wenn nicht sogar besser sein.

und damit hat sich der Thead erledigt.


----------



## Enrico300 (19. August 2009)

Oh man, wenn ich mir hier so einige Sachen durch lese habe ich Angst um Aion!!
Ich habe auf eine Art Hdro Community gehofft.


----------



## RogueS (19. August 2009)

"Bitte kein Endgame für Causals" Schon eine provozierende Überschrift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotz meiner Antipatie ggü. dem Threadersteller, muss ich doch auch ganz klar sagen:

Ich bin zwar dafür das Causals auch das Endgame sehen können. Allerdings bin ich auch dafür, dass sie es aus eigener Kraft schaffen müssen. Wer sich also nicht genug anstrengt. D.h. in einem MMOG nunmal, wer nicht soviel Zeit investiert, investieren möchte, DARF den Endgame Content nicht sehen.
Ich bin strikt gegen eine "subventionierung" von Causals. D.h. ich bin gegen Vorquests abschaffen, die viele Vorher schon absolvieren mussten, ich bin gegen Bosse nerfen wo kein Nerfbedarf besteht, ich bin gegen buffs für Leute die längere Zeit offline sind.
Sobald das nämlich gemacht wird sinkt die Motivation derer, die sich noch angestrengt haben.
Es kehrt die Stimmung "Warum soll ich mich noch anstrengen, wenn ich in 1Monat alles einfach, ohne große Mühen mitnehmen kann" ein.

Gruß

ps: ich fand das Rangsystem im WoW PVP gut. Ich hab keine Ahnung mehr was ich für einen Rang hatte, aber ich konnte mir die Reittiere kaufen, und es war ein verdammt gutes Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

pps: Ich kann außerdem nicht verstehen warum das Genre MMOG so beliebt unter den Causals ist. Wer causal spielt ist nunmal schlechter equipt. D.h. im direkten Kampf zwischen einem anderen Spieler, wir der Gelegenheitsspieler immer unterlegen sein. Da gibt es eigendlich nix zum beklagen. Wer "ab und zu" mal PC spielt sollte evtl auf nicht online Bereiche umsteigen und lieber gegen den Computer spielen, bei dem man den Schwierigkeitsgrad zusätzlich noch individuell auswählen kann.


----------



## pbast6 (19. August 2009)

@The Futur
Ich  weiß auch nicht The Future aber ihrgentwie weiß ich net wieso du kein WoW Spielst. Das soll keine Beleidigung sein aber du Flamest ständig in Gildentreads von Gilde die sich etwas höhere Ziele gesetzt haben und was in Aion erreichen wollen. Und da Aion viel Spieler halt Belohnt find ich diese Ausrichtung von Pro oder Powergaming Gilden föllig Legitim. Wen du Probleme hast das verwendete Zeit belohnt wird geh zu WoW oder höre mit MMO`s aus denn das ist das Spielprinzip das Leistung belohnt wird. Und wen jemand gerne 5 Mal in der Woche Raidet kann es ditr doch egal sein.
Da du ja schon öffters beschrieben hast das du Menschen nach ihrer Spielweiße und Gilde einschätzt kann ich auf dich gerne verzichten, aber Spiel ruhig Aion, hab Spass mir ist es egal ob jetzt Jemand Casuel spielt oder den Content Raidet sollang jemand das Spiel Spass macht ist es mir egal wie er Spass hat.
Nur solche Penetrante Leute wie du, die nicht aktzeptieren wollen das man MMO`s auch mit viel Investierter Zeit spielen gehen mir auf den Sack.
Zum Glück werden wir uns nie treffen da du ja Leute wie mich meidest die halt mehr in ein Spiel investiert.


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

RDE schrieb:


> Klassisches Design ist nicht darauf erpircht cool zu wirken. Als ob Mercedes nur Allerweltsautos bauen würde wie die C und E Klasse. SL500 oder McLaren SLR, die du da unerschlägst sind da ganz eigene Kaliber. Vor allem letzterer lässt, nicht zuletzt wegen der rund 100 kW Unterschied oder der Formgebung und der Technik die darin steckt, jeden Shelby locker hinter sich und sieht mit den Flügeltüren deutlich besser dabei aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einen Shelby GT fahr ich wegen dem Sound, es gibt einfach keinen geileren Sound als einen satten V8


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Einen Shelby GT fahr ich wegen dem Sound, es gibt einfach keinen geileren Sound als einen satten V8



satter V12?


----------



## Joker212 (19. August 2009)

Na ja in Guild Wars ist man in ein paar tagen max lvl.
Danach gibt es wenig Verbesserungen, wieso spielen dann so viele Leute täglich gvg, ganz einfach weil es sehr viel spaß macht.


----------



## Enyalios (19. August 2009)

Ich hatte kein Problem zu Classic-WoW für ein blaues Teil BRT zu gehen als 60er obwohl ich schon 2-3 Epicteile hatte. Ich hatte auch kein Problem das gute Raidgruppen T2 voll hatten und ich nur blaues PVP-Set (Rang 10 damals - mehr ging mit Arbeit halt nicht).

Wer mehr wollte bekam mehr und Epic war noch was besonderes.

Ich definiere für mich die Begriffe "Heroisch" und "Episch" halt anders als Blizz damit ihren Spielinhalt...


----------



## Konov (19. August 2009)

Es unfassbar, dass sich heute jeder zweite darüber aufregt, dass ein MMO zu schwer ist, und vor 10 Jahren hätte es nie jemand nötig gehabt, sich darüber zu beschweren, dass ein Spiel - gleich welchen Genres - zu leicht ist.

Wenn ständig irgendjemand irgendwas zu leicht findet, warum sucht man sich dann nicht einfach ein anderes Genre oder gleich ein ganz anderes Hobby.

Scheint ja ein MMO-only "Problem" darzustellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Irgendwas machen diese Spieler heute falsch.... wenn ich nur wüsste was...


----------



## The Future (19. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> @The Futur
> Ich  weiß auch nicht The Future aber ihrgentwie weiß ich net wieso du kein WoW Spielst. Das soll keine Beleidigung sein aber du Flamest ständig in Gildentreads von Gilde die sich etwas höhere Ziele gesetzt haben und was in Aion erreichen wollen. Und da Aion viel Spieler halt Belohnt find ich diese Ausrichtung von Pro oder Powergaming Gilden föllig Legitim. Wen du Probleme hast das verwendete Zeit belohnt wird geh zu WoW oder höre mit MMO`s aus denn das ist das Spielprinzip das Leistung belohnt wird. Und wen jemand gerne 5 Mal in der Woche Raidet kann es ditr doch egal sein.
> Da du ja schon öffters beschrieben hast das du Menschen nach ihrer Spielweiße und Gilde einschätzt kann ich auf dich gerne verzichten, aber Spiel ruhig Aion, hab Spass mir ist es egal ob jetzt Jemand Casuel spielt oder den Content Raidet sollang jemand das Spiel Spass macht ist es mir egal wie er Spass hat.
> Nur solche Penetrante Leute wie du, die nicht aktzeptieren wollen das man MMO`s auch mit viel Investierter Zeit spielen gehen mir auf den Sack.
> Zum Glück werden wir uns nie treffen da du ja Leute wie mich meidest die halt mehr in ein Spiel investiert.


ich weiss zwar nicht was das hier mit anderen gilden zu tun haben soll geschweige denn woher du wissen willst was ich spiele und was nicht aber anscheinend kennst du nicht wirklich solche gilden die den ganzen tag spielen.

Ich habe es bei einem ehemaligen freund erlebt der in der besten gilde auf seinem server ist und er wird gezwungen täglich 15 stunden zu spielen da er aber maintank war und jetzt weil der gildenmeister es ihm BEFOHLEN hat secend tank ist und als 2 skillung Furor er 18 stunden spielen muss.

und das ist in 90 % der BESTEN Gilde des servers so [ habe mich auf mehrern seiten von solchen gilden umgesehen und es kamm fast immer 18 stunden MINDEST spielzeit bei raus ].


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> aber hey wie gesagt wollte ja kein roman schreiben daher sage ich nur : zum glück sollen die gecrafteten sachen ebenfalls sehr gut wenn nicht sogar besser sein.



Viel Spaß beim farmen, das Aion Crafting ist deutlich umfangreicher und teuer als das Wow Crafting.


----------



## Enyalios (19. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> ich weiss zwar nicht was das hier mit anderen gilden zu tun haben soll geschweige denn woher du wissen willst was ich spiele und was nicht aber anscheinend kennst du nicht wirklich solche gilden die den ganzen tag spielen.
> 
> Ich habe es bei einem ehemaligen freund erlebt der in der besten gilde auf seinem server ist und er wird gezwungen täglich 15 stunden zu spielen da er aber maintank war und jetzt weil der gildenmeister es ihm BEFOHLEN hat secend tank ist und als 2 skillung Furor er 18 stunden spielen muss.
> 
> und das ist in 90 % der BESTEN Gilde des servers so [ habe mich auf mehrern seiten von solchen gilden umgesehen und es kamm fast immer 18 stunden MINDEST spielzeit bei raus ].



Achso, ist Rotkäppchen zum MT aufgestiegen ?


----------



## The Future (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim farmen, das Aion Crafting ist deutlich umfangreicher und teuer als das Wow Crafting.


naja ich denke mal das ich nicht unbedingt gleich alles sehen muss [ ini technich ] daher kann ich mir ja ruhig 2-4 monate zeit lassen und ab und an mal inis gehen und so vieleicht nur noch einen Helm und 1 nen Dolch/Schwert herstellen müssen.


----------



## The Future (19. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Achso, ist Rotkäppchen zum MT aufgestiegen ?


bitte unterlasse es mich zu flamen wenn du meine posts nicht verstehst sonst machst du dich nur lächerlich.


----------



## Enyalios (19. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> bitte unterlasse es mich zu flamen wenn du meine posts nicht verstehst sonst machst du dich nur lächerlich.



Wirst du mich dann auch vermeiden oder wie ?


----------



## The Future (19. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wirst du mich dann auch vermeiden oder wie ?


sobald du mich in ruhe lässt kann ich dich auch vermeiden.


----------



## Immondys (19. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> gelgenhetsspieler sollen natürlich auch weit kommen aber für die extra mühe der top gamern soll es auch extra belohnungen geben,wie findest du das du spielst 3-4 wochen auf ein ziel drauf zu und  paar tage später kan jeder gimp das selbe in 2 tagen erreichen?



Also spielst du nicht aus Spass am Spiel sondern um mit Items angeben zu können? Damit bist du potentiell suchtgefärdet.


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> ich weiss zwar nicht was das hier mit anderen gilden zu tun haben soll geschweige denn woher du wissen willst was ich spiele und was nicht aber anscheinend kennst du nicht wirklich solche gilden die den ganzen tag spielen.
> 
> Ich habe es bei einem ehemaligen freund erlebt der in der besten gilde auf seinem server ist und er wird gezwungen täglich 15 stunden zu spielen da er aber maintank war und jetzt weil der gildenmeister es ihm BEFOHLEN hat secend tank ist und als 2 skillung Furor er 18 stunden spielen muss.
> 
> und das ist in 90 % der BESTEN Gilde des servers so [ habe mich auf mehrern seiten von solchen gilden umgesehen und es kamm fast immer 18 stunden MINDEST spielzeit bei raus ].



Ja genau und der Raidleader schickt alle 2 Tage seine Oma in High Heels bei einem vorbei die dich dann auspeitscht weil du nur 10 Stunden Online warst......... selten soviel geistigen Dünnschiss gelesen.


----------



## BurningShaddow (19. August 2009)

Also ich habe mir jetzt einmal die ersten 4 seiten durchgelesen und bin schon recht schockiert o_O
Ich verfolge Aion schon seit etwa über 2 jahren wenn nicht sogar mehr.
in erster Linie hoff/hoffte ich in Aion auf eine gute Community der Spieler und einfach ein Zusammenspielen.
Aber wenn ich mir hier so manche Beiträge durchlese steht meine Hoffnung echt auf der Kippe....
Ich hoffe dennoch das DIESE GEWISSEN PERSONEN sich im Spiel anders Verhalten als hier im Forum, auch wenn ich das nicht glaube.
denn sonst werden wir wohl recht schnell eine nicht soo gute Community haben was aion angeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (19. August 2009)

Also wie hat er ihn gezwungen ? Das kann ich net nachvollziehen, aber es gab auch bei mir Zeiten wo ich locker 15 Stunden in der Woche gespielt hab(wens am Tag war dann war da etwas nicht normal und hat nix mit mehr Gilde und Spie zu tun). Undn nur weil dein Kumpel mal abgerutscht ist willst du das Aion kein Endgame Content hat^^.

Lol, wir müssen doch net sofort Flamen....jder hat seine Meinung und man kann doch auch normal miteinander Diskutieren wie man etwas sieht... aber jetzt fängts hier direk wie bei wow an....


----------



## Immondys (19. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> ich weiss zwar nicht was das hier mit anderen gilden zu tun haben soll geschweige denn woher du wissen willst was ich spiele und was nicht aber anscheinend kennst du nicht wirklich solche gilden die den ganzen tag spielen.
> 
> Ich habe es bei einem ehemaligen freund erlebt der in der besten gilde auf seinem server ist und er wird gezwungen täglich 15 stunden zu spielen da er aber maintank war und jetzt weil der gildenmeister es ihm BEFOHLEN hat secend tank ist und als 2 skillung Furor er 18 stunden spielen muss.
> 
> und das ist in 90 % der BESTEN Gilde des servers so [ habe mich auf mehrern seiten von solchen gilden umgesehen und es kamm fast immer 18 stunden MINDEST spielzeit bei raus ].



Solchen Sozialschmarotzern sollte man einfach mal die Stütze streichen und sie zur Arbeit schicken, oder zum Arzt. Wenn ich nicht selber MMO´s spielen würde wäre ich, nachdem ich so etwas gelesen habe, für ein sofortiges Verbot.


----------



## Enyalios (19. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ja genau und der Raidleader schickt alle 2 Tage seine Oma in High Heels bei einem vorbei die dich dann auspeitscht weil du nur 10 Stunden Online warst......... selten soviel geistigen Dünnschiss gelesen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 This !


----------



## Enyalios (19. August 2009)

BurningShaddow schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir jetzt einmal die ersten 4 seiten durchgelesen und bin schon recht schockiert o_O
> Ich verfolge Aion schon seit etwa über 2 jahren wenn nicht sogar mehr.
> in erster Linie hoff/hoffte ich in Aion auf eine gute Community der Spieler und einfach ein Zusammenspielen.
> Aber wenn ich mir hier so manche Beiträge durchlese steht meine Hoffnung echt auf der Kippe....
> ...



Buffed.de ist nicht das Literarische Quartett. Die Seite entstand aus WoW und der Rest kam so nach und nach dazu.


----------



## Betoni (19. August 2009)

(ironie on) hmm...  ich sollte mal bei NC anrufen ob's da ne zeitvorgabe gibt um das spiel zu spielen , 20std die woche ist für mich schwer aufzubringen ( ironie off ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (19. August 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Also spielst du nicht aus Spass am Spiel sondern um mit Items angeben zu können? Damit bist du potentiell suchtgefärdet.



Stimmt, sind leider die meisten hier!
Genau deshalb wird auch das Thema diskutiert. Wäre es den Leuten egal, gäbe es keine Diskussionsgrundlage.

Leider leider....


----------



## Squizzel (19. August 2009)

@The Future:

erm... ich spiele nur ca. 15h die Woche und habe Ulduar mit fast allen Achivments clear? (Algalon ohne Tote und Yogg Saron ohne Wächter fehlen)

Was will man denn bitte 18h am Tag für den Raid tun? Aufgrund von Rotationen kam ich 2-3 mal die Woche zum Zuge. Das machen 8h (2*4h) minimal und 15h (3*5h) maximal aus. In der Woche in der ich nur 8h dabei war, verbrachte ich ca. 3h die Woche mit Farmen für den Raid.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Solchen Sozialschmarotzern sollte man einfach mal die Stütze streichen und sie zur Arbeit schicken, oder zum Arzt. Wenn ich nicht selber MMO´s spielen würde wäre ich, nachdem ich so etwas gelesen habe, für ein sofortiges Verbot.



15-20 Stunden können auch ganz normale arbeitende Leute erreichen, zählt ja pro Woche, nicht am Tag. Die Arbeitslosenflames sind ja noch schlimmer wie Rechtschreibflames (und mit denen hab ich Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Tikume (19. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Und?



Relativ simpel. Vor ein paar Jahren wären Leute wie Du aussen vor geblieben weil sie nicht mal im Internet gewesen wären.
Und heute sind es diese Typen die offenbar unglaublich scharf darauf sind, dass andere Leute ausgeschlossen werden.

Früher gabs einfach ein Spiel, das haben alle Leute zusammen gespielt. Punkt.
Niemand kam auf die Idee zu fordern jemanden auszuschliessen.

Wenn Du Harcore willst gibt es genug Alternativen. Ein schöner Asia Grinder oder vielleicht gefällt es Dir auch in UO wenn Du nach dem Bossfight das Loot an eine Gruppe PKs verlierst.


----------



## Tamîkus (19. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finds ja immer total lustig, dass die Leute deren erstes MMO Wow war, denken sie haben voll das Knallharte Pro-MMO gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nya mein erstes mmo war guildwars zu wow kam ich später


----------



## Duath (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, die spielerischen Fähigkeiten sollten ein entscheidener Faktor sein, aber nicht die Zeit, denn "Casual" und "Skill" müssen sich nicht zwangläufig gegenseitig aussschließen, genausowenig wie alle "Hardcorespieler" mit 5+Stunden am Tag automatisch "Skill" mitbringen müssen, oft ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall.


Doch, Zeit sollte auch ein entscheidener Faktor sein. Das Spiel würde doch total langweilig, wenn ich innerhalb einer Woche alles erreicht habe nur weil ich gut spielen kann.

Zur Zeit ist es in Aion so, dass jeder jeden Content sehen kann - nur heißt das nicht, dass ihn auch jeder schafft.
Der Endboss in "Dark Poeta" wurde auf dem koreanischen Testrelam nicht gelegt, und soweit ich weiß ist er zur Zeit auch auf den Live-Realms noch unbesiegt. Dabei ist das eine 5er Instanz, die man in maximal 4 Stunden durchhaben muss.


----------



## Enyalios (19. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> @The Future:
> 
> erm... ich spiele nur ca. 15h die Woche und habe Ulduar mit fast allen Achivments clear? (Algalon ohne Tote und Yogg Saron ohne Wächter fehlen)




Ich glaube die Gilde auf die sich sein Text eigentlich beziehen sollte war "Nihilum" - da mussten die Leute wirklich allzeit bereit stehen.Die Rotkäppchen-Version davon spielt natürlich bei ihm auf dem Server und sein bester Kumpel ist natürlich auch mit dabei.

Altes WoW Leiden:

Irgendwo mal was gelesen, gehört aber auf keinen Fall selbst überprüft = Tatsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Doch, Zeit sollte auch ein entscheidener Faktor sein. Das Spiel würde doch total langweilig, wenn ich innerhalb einer Woche alles erreicht habe nur weil ich gut spielen kann.



Nun, ich habe mich etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt, gebe ich zu.

Was ich genau meine ist, Zeit sollte nicht der ALLEIN (oder großteils entscheidende) Faktor sein. Es sollte zwar Zeit beantspruchen, aber dennoch finde ich es besser wenn die wirklichen Fähigkeiten und nicht nur oder fast ausschließlich die Zeit entscheidet.

@oben, lies der mal die Texte auf der "Nachfolgergilde" Ensidia durch, die meisten Leute dort waren normal arbeitende, klar zur Progresszeit ist es bei denen stressig, aber danach sind die relativ locker (warscheinlich lockerer als viele Möchtegern-progilden, das sind mit Abstand die schlimmsten).

Ich war selbst in machen Topgilden, und die Atmosphäre war oft entspannter als in "normalen" Gilden, meist gab es sogar eine gute Spielerrotation so das niemand gezwungen war 5 Raidabend anwesend zu sein.


----------



## Duath (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Was ich genau meine ist, Zeit sollte nicht der ALLEIN (oder großteils entscheidende) Faktor sein. Es sollte zwar Zeit beantspruchen, aber dennoch finde ich es besser wenn die wirklichen Fähigkeiten und nicht nur oder fast ausschließlich die Zeit entscheidet.


Ja, das ist richtig. Und das ist, wie gesagt, zur Zeit auch der Fall - zumindest im PvE. Im PvP werden diejenigen mit viel Zeit schneller an besseres PvP-Equipment kommen und wenn sie schlecht spielen "gleichwertig" zu denen sein, die gut spielen, aber nicht viel Zeit haben.


----------



## Enyalios (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> @oben, lies der mal die Texte auf der "Nachfolgergilde" Ensidia durch, die meisten Leute dort waren normal arbeitende, klar zur Progresszeit ist es bei denen stressig, aber danach sind die relativ locker (warscheinlich lockerer als viele Möchtegern-progilden, das sind mit Abstand die schlimmsten).



Ja, denke auch das es nur zu solchen Zeiten war. Die Information bezog ich allerdings von ihrer Homepage unter den Bewerbungskriterien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Ja, das ist richtig. Und das ist, wie gesagt, zur Zeit auch der Fall - zumindest im PvE. Im PvP werden diejenigen mit viel Zeit schneller an besseres PvP-Equipment kommen und wenn sie schlecht spielen "gleichwertig" zu denen sein, die gut spielen, aber nicht viel Zeit haben.



Ich weiß, ich habe mich ja über das bisherige System in Aion auch nicht beschwert, das war unser Masterchief-Killcomander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Enyalios (19. August 2009)

Es hängt doch auch von der Equipschere generell ab. So wie es jetzt in der neuen Arenasaison wird, wo Leute mit 250 DPS-2H die Anfänger mit Titanstahlzerstörer in den boden stampfen werden, oder ob das High-End Equip in AION ausgeglichener sein wird...ich weiss es leider noch nicht.

Ich bin grundsätzlich auch dafür das Leute die mehr Zeit investieren wollen auch mehr haben sollten. Blöd wird es meiner Meinung nach nur wenn diese dann eben so ein Equip besitzen das sie für Normalos wie mich dann unzerstörbar sind. Ist halt ne feine Balance gefragt wie sie WoW schon sehr lange keine gesehen hat.

Im Idealfall siegt der Spieler mit mehr Können.

Gutes Equip mit wenig Können sollte sehr knapp sein gegen schlechteres Equip und massig Können.

Massig Können und sehr gutes Equip darf dann auch No Skill mit Crapequip umhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (20. August 2009)

Na super.
Und wieder wird ein Spiel auf seine Ausrüstung reduziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (20. August 2009)

Ich find diese Item-Jagt durchaus interessant, aber in WoW wird es einem zu leicht gemacht. Klar, es gibt jetzt die sog. "Hard Modes", aber mal ehrlich, sehr motivierend sind sie nicht, wenn man eine Instanz schonmal gesehen hat. 

Wenn Aion ein ähnliches System wie in WoW-Classic zu Tage legt, ist es definitiv mehr als einen Blick wert. Das hat mir gefallen. Weil man immer wieder nach oben sehen konnte im Stil von "Ach, Nefarian seh ich sowieso nie selber" und ein Jahr später steht man vor ihm. Das ist klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Beefinator (20. August 2009)

Ich persönlich lege nich viel Wert auf "Item-Hatz"! 

Finde das System so wie es kommt super, eine Rüstung mit der man alles machen kann. Kein spezielles Gear mit dem man NUR PvP oder NUR PvE machen kann /muss, dass is das was mich in WoW a bissle abgeschreckt hat... so auf die Art für jeden Pfurz nen neues Gear.

Sicherlich mag dieses System so wie es in WoW ist, seine Anhänger haben, aber vielen geht es um den Spielspass, nicht darum wer das beste Gear zusammenhat, und das is der Punkt, welcher AION für mich interessant macht.

Aber zum Thread, Endgame für casuals würd ich jetz denk ich mal nich so hart ausdrücken... Sicherlich wird es sachen geben die an casuals angepasst sind, aber hardcore gamer werden bestimmt nicht vernachlässigt! 

Und das am Schluss alles "schlechtgepatcht" wird halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da AION wohlmöglich nie die Spielerzahl von WoW erreichen wird, da schon alleine viele bei WoW bleiben werden. Und das wie gesagt alles "kaputt"gepatcht wird liegt nicht alleine an der Firma, sondern es geht auch verdammt viel von der Community aus!

Natürlich hoffe ich es für AION das es ne riesige Community wird, da in diesem Spiel verdammt viel Potenzial steckt, hab selber 2 Betas mitgemacht und bin einfach nur begeistert!

Was aber am Ende kommt bleibt abzuwarten,
ich freue mich aufjedenfall schon drauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Beef


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Dark_Beefinator schrieb:


> Ich persönlich lege nich viel Wert auf "Item-Hatz"!
> 
> Finde das System so wie es kommt super, eine Rüstung mit der man alles machen kann. Kein spezielles Gear mit dem man NUR PvP oder NUR PvE machen kann /muss, dass is das was mich in WoW a bissle abgeschreckt hat... so auf die Art für jeden Pfurz nen neues Gear.



Bist du dir wirklich sicher das Aion dann das richtige Spiel ist? Die Asiaten lieben eine Item-Hatz...extra Zeugs für PvP und PvE gibt es (man kann zwar beides für das jweils andere nutzten, aber gibt ähnliche Einschränkungen wie in Wow).


----------



## Dark_Beefinator (20. August 2009)

Sicherlich mag das so sein, aber ich meinte mit Item-Hatz z.b. um PvP machen zu können, brauch ich jetz volles PvP-Gear, um PvE machen zu wollen brauch ich volles PvE-Gear. Und PvP-Gear im PvE-Content und umgekehrt bringt nix. 

In AION meinte ich dases nicht so schlimm wird wie beschrieben. Klar gibts auch in AION Gear welches im PvP mehr DMG boost bringt etc. etc. ich meine damit das man durchaus PvE-Content mit PvP-Gear oder umgekehrt mitmachen kann, ohne jetz allzu große nachteile davonzutragen. 
Wie es mir oft in WoW passiert ist:

"Kein PvE-Gear? Dann kannste nich mit!" Vll. hat mich dieses Verhalten einfach abgeschreckt... 

Wie schon gesagt, 
was kommt und was noch kommen wird bleibt abzuwarten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (20. August 2009)

Da Lineage2 von NCsoft kommt genau wie AIon denke ich nicht, dass sie es so machen, in L2 wird einem auch nichts in P.O geschoben.


----------



## pbast6 (20. August 2009)

Nur mal so,
Jemand mit Hight End Equipt stampft einen Rang 9 Soldier nach dem anderem um. Warscheinlich geht das hoch bis zu den Offizieren. Schaut euch mal die Waffen an die 500k Abyss Points Kosten, die sind fast schon imba.
Aion hängt sehr stark von Items ab. Aber man kann auch viel mit Skill machen. Vor allem als Ranger bringt dem Gladi sein 2 Händer nix wen er nicht an den Ranger rankommt.
Wer mehr wissen will wie man effizient Aion Spielt sollte sich mal das Interview mit Feii(glaub ich) lesen, den damals(weiß net wie es mit 1.5 ist) war die Gurillia Taktik das einzig richtige für hohe Abyss Punkte.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> es geht hier nich um pro sondern um leistung ich hab auch schon andere mmos gezoggt swg zb da war es auch am anfang voll übel jedi zu werden und später lächerlich die schlechten sollen einfach unten bleiben mehr will ich doch gar nich.



Hast du so wenig im richtigen Leben erreicht, daß es dir so wichtig ist, dich mit irgendwelchen virtuellen Items über andere zu erheben?
Was glaubst du, wie lange normale Menschen ein Spiel spielen, in welchem sie sich mit der Erkenntnis konfrontiert sehen, daß sie dort nichts erreichen können, ohne 20 Stunden die Woche zu investieren?


----------



## Lintflas (20. August 2009)

Bascho schrieb:


> Normalerweise lese ich jeden Morgen die Bild-Zeitung damit ich was zu lachen habe.
> Aber was ich hier lese ist viel beser.
> 
> Das Geistige Nivau ist ja noch niedriger und die Themen noch sinnlosser.
> ...






Tikume schrieb:


> Relativ simpel. Vor ein paar Jahren wären Leute wie Du aussen vor geblieben weil sie nicht mal im Internet gewesen wären.
> Und heute sind es diese Typen die offenbar unglaublich scharf darauf sind, dass andere Leute ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Früher gabs einfach ein Spiel, das haben alle Leute zusammen gespielt. Punkt.
> ...





Ganz meiner Meinung! 
---
Kann trotzdem mal bitte jemand diesen ätzenden Thread schließen?


----------



## neo1986 (20. August 2009)

Warum vergleicht jeder dieses billige Aion mit WoW???


----------



## Enyalios (20. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hast du so wenig im richtigen Leben erreicht, daß es dir so wichtig ist, dich mit irgendwelchen virtuellen Items über andere zu erheben?
> Was glaubst du, wie lange normale Menschen ein Spiel spielen, in welchem sie sich mit der Erkenntnis konfrontiert sehen, daß sie dort nichts erreichen können, ohne 20 Stunden die Woche zu investieren?



Das Spiel sollte so ausgelegt sein das für jeden etwas dabei ist und jeder ständig das Gefühl hat er kann sich da und dort, innerhalb seines Zeitrahmens den er bereit ist ins spiel zu investieren, verbessern. Items gehören nunmal zum spiel dazu wie Questmobs und Berufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denkst du die Diablo-Teile wären so ein Riesenerfolg geworden wenn das Spiel nicht den Sammelfaktor so unglaublich genial in Szene gesetzt hätte ? Okay, die Story war auch saugut aber das gehört halt zum Gesamtpaket dazu.


----------



## Exhumedx (20. August 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Warum vergleicht jeder dieses billige Aion mit WoW???




Um WoW Verteidiger Fan-Boys wie dich zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben alle langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine angst, kein Spiel wird deine Online Familie und Frau vom Thron schmeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Braucht keine Angst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und beruhigt schlafen.

Naja...

guten Morgen leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (20. August 2009)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Um WoW Verteidiger Fan-Boys wie dich zu ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich spiele schon lange kein wow mehr und habe kein gund es zu verteidigen....verstehe blos net warum alle aion mit wow vergleichen die spiele haben doch nix gemeinsam......warum wird es nicht mit war oder hdro verglciehn.....


----------



## SireS (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> es geht hier nich um pro sondern um leistung ich hab auch schon andere mmos gezoggt swg zb da war es auch am anfang voll übel jedi zu werden und später lächerlich die schlechten sollen einfach unten bleiben mehr will ich doch gar nich.



get a life  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (20. August 2009)

Warum Aion mit WoW verglichen wird? Liegt an der Globalenerwärmung... oder an den Illuminati...we dont know


----------



## neo1986 (20. August 2009)

na dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> es geht hier nich um pro sondern um leistung ich hab auch schon andere mmos gezoggt swg zb da war es auch am anfang voll übel jedi zu werden und später lächerlich die schlechten sollen einfach unten bleiben mehr will ich doch gar nich.



Geh du erstmal in die Schule und sorge dafür, dass dein Deutsch besser wird... Dann kannst du bei anderen von "schlecht" reden.
Unglaublich, bekommt keinen korrekten Satz gebacken, aber will Leuten, die Spass mit einem Spiel haben wollen, vorschreiben, wie sie ihn haben dürfen und wie nicht.

Wo sind die Zeiten hin, in denen Eltern das Zocken am Notendurchschnitt festmachten? Sorry, für die harten Worte. Aber bei sowas platzt mir echt der Kragen. Du bekommst im RL warscheinlich so gut wie nichts, was wirklich wichtig ist (Schule, Job, etc.) auf die Reihe und musst dann dein Selbstwertgefühl daran aufbauen, dass du dich wenigstens im virtuellen Raum durch deine "Skillz" über andere erheben kannst...


----------



## Gwesine (20. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hoffe einfach mal dass Aion nicht so verheizt wird wie WoW. Ich hoffe einfach dass AioN auch einen schweren Endgamepart haben wird. Und ich hoffe einfach mal dass auch für die Gelegenheitsspieler genügend Content vorhanden sein wird damit diese genug beschäftigt sind

Wann fängt das gemaule der Gelegenheitsspieler an ? Wenn diese an die Grenzen ihres Contents stoßen, dann geht bei den meisten das gemaule los. Daher sollte für beide Seiten, die "Pros" und die "Casuals", genug Content vorhanden sein. Ich werde mich jedoch nicht dazu hinreißen lassen eine Defination für "Pro" und "Ccasual" ab zu geben, da meiner Meinung nach jeder für sich entscheiden sollte zu was er sich zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion bietet mir momentan das was mir WoW in der Beta/Classic geboten hat ( nichtmehr in TBC und WotlK ! ). Dieses Gefühl von "Ich kann was entdecken" und "Ich muss es mir erarbeiten wenn ich was erreichen möchte". Das ganze ist sehr schwer zu beschreiben, aber ich denke die alten Hasen wissen was ich damit meine 


Daher meine Bitte an NCsoft : Schaft genug Anreiz für alle, also genug leichten Content und auch genug schweren Content so dass alle beschäftigt sind und IHR AioN erleben dürfen


Grüße

Die Gwesi


----------



## ArschVomDienst (20. August 2009)

Ihr und Eure Casuals, das Thema ist so sinnlos wie ein Sack Reis.


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Nach allem was ich bisher so gelesen habe wird AION derzeit kein "Progressraiding" haben. Wenn es um Items geht wird das beste für PvP über Abyss Punkte zu bekommen sein und das beste für PvE über Crafting. Beide Arten setzen viel Zeit voraus, einmal Abyss Punkte farmen und einmal Mats/Kinah farmen.

Also wird man in AION seine langzeit Motivation nicht über PvE Progress beziehen können und der Char Progress wird in in direktem Zusammenhang mit der aufgewendeten Zeit stehen. Das bedeutet viel Spieler werden ihr Goldenes Abyss Set haben wenn der wenig Spieler noch am Blauen arbeitet, es bedeutet aber auch das jeder alles erreichen kann. 

Für die viel Spieler gibts dann noch die Abyss Ränge, den dazu muss man einfach die meisten Punkte farmen und das wird sich nicht durch "skill" und wenig spielen ausgleichen lassen. 

AION wird also die üblichen Vorteile für Dauerzocker bringen aber auch die Gelegenheitsspieler von nichts ausgrenzen.

Vergleiche AION -> WoW halte ich auch für schlecht, wenn schon sollte man es mit WAR vergleichen. 

@Killercommand
Für dich wird AION nix sein, Zeitaufwand wirkt sich zwar positiv aus aber keiner wird von irgendwas ausgeschlossen. 
Btw. Zeitaufwand hat nix mit gut oder schlecht zu tun.


----------



## Balaneth (20. August 2009)

ArschVomDienst schrieb:


> Ihr und Eure Casuals, das Thema ist so sinnlos wie ein Sack Reis.



Der Sack Reis kann eine 4-Kopf Familie lange Zeit durchfüttern.


----------



## Luxunce (20. August 2009)

Ganz ehrlich ich find das Thema schon etwas doof. Warum immer diese ewige Casual und skill fragen.....
In einem MMo ist zwar ein gewisser Skill da aber am schluss entscheidet fast immer das Equip und die investierte Zeit. Ein geskillter Spieler benötigt für die gleichen Sachen natürlich weniger Zeit als ein wenig geskillter. Aber im grossen un ganzen ist der entscheidende Faktor die Zeit. 
Klar sind in einem Endcontent diverses movment gefragt, aber ganz ehrlich das hält sich Skill technisch auf einem minimum das es auch für jeden Doofi schafbar ist. 

Skill im vergleich zu ESL-Spielen à la CS, WC3, SC oder Battlefield sind Skill technisch gesehn in einer ganz anderen Liga als das banale Rota abklicken der fähikeiten und dazu ein bischen movment zu zeigen.
Ich will hier nicht die MMO szene schlecht reden bin selber ein begeisterter MMO Fan. Nur hab ich auch ESL CS:S gezockt und zwischen diesen zwei genre liegen Welten. Mann kann kauhm in ein MMO ein wirklicher Skill einbauen da die Freiheit im Kampf auf die Fähigkeiten des Spielers bestimmt sind, und ein Crit z.b durch ein Würfel im hintergrund bestimmt wird was bei einem Headshot ein ganz anderer fall ist.

Und bezüglich Causal:
Casual beudeut Freizeitspiele; Gelegenheitsspieler. Ich glaube kaum das hier einer sitzt der mit WoW zocken Geld verdient und davon leben kann. Also sind wir im Grunde alles Casuals egal ob wir 5 oder nur 1 Stunde am Tag spielen. Jeder von uns Spielt es als Hobby und nicht als Arbeit .

So da wäre mein Ketchup auch noch dazu (mag kein senf XD)
MfG Lux


----------



## Thoraxos (20. August 2009)

*Geh du erstmal in die Schule und sorge dafür, dass dein Deutsch besser wird... Dann kannst du bei anderen von "schlecht" reden.
Unglaublich, bekommt keinen korrekten Satz gebacken, aber will Leuten, die Spass mit einem Spiel haben wollen, vorschreiben, wie sie ihn haben dürfen und wie nicht.

Wo sind die Zeiten hin, in denen Eltern das Zocken am Notendurchschnitt festmachten? Sorry, für die harten Worte. Aber bei sowas platzt mir echt der Kragen. Du bekommst im RL warscheinlich so gut wie nichts, was wirklich wichtig ist (Schule, Job, etc.) auf die Reihe und musst dann dein Selbstwertgefühl daran aufbauen, dass du dich wenigstens im virtuellen Raum durch deine "Skillz" über andere erheben kannst... *





Gebe -Rd- vollkommen Recht, endlich mal einer der die Sache auf den Punkt bringt!!!


----------



## Topfkopf (20. August 2009)

ich hab eine idee für alle die hier gegen casuals meckern: Schreibt ne mail an die entwickler des mmorpg das ihr spielen wollt und bittet um server für Progamer. Dort haben dann alle Bosse 200% mehr hp, die dropchancen für epixel liegen nicht bei 50% sondern bei 0,005% und für jede quest gibt es nur noch 2 kupfer als belohnung. (wowbezogenes beispiel) Casuals sind überlebenswichtig für onlinerollenspiele. Auch aion wird irgendwann in die casualphase wechseln. 

Wenn jemand für ein spiel geld bezahlt will er was dafür bekommen. wenn er dann aber nie an die großen bosse kommt weil dort 100% 230er epixelpflicht herrscht und er nich die zeit hat sich 230er Epixel zu farmen in anderen inis wo 220er epixelpflicht herrscht und er auch keine zeit hat sich diese zu farmen, hat er irgendwann keine lust mehr zu zocken und die spiele firma verliert geld. Wenn jetzt ein großteil der spieler casuals sind und aufhören hat es keinen sinn für die paar progamer die server offen zu halten weil zu wenig gewinn reinkommt (wenn überhaupt). Also wird auch aion irgendwann casuals anlocken wollen um mehr geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr auch das bei aion nach einiger zeit wieder allen leuten alles hintenreingeschoben bekommen oder wird da schon ein großer abstand zu den Causals bleiben.
> 
> In wow wurde ja alles so leicht das jeder noob alles haben konnte und das auch noch in kurzer zeit.




Moin!

Also, ich habe da schon die Befürchtung, dass es bei Aion so laufen wird, wie bei WoW. Die Frage ist nur, wie schnell die ganze Prozedur dauert. Denn letztendlich ist auch NCsoft eine Spieleschmiede wie Blizzard, die letztendlich darauf aus ist mit seinem Spiel Geld zu verdienen. Und man verdient am meisten Geld, wenn man die Wünsche der Mehrheit berücksichtigt und versucht die Massen glücklich zu machen. Und da Aion in meinen Augen auch sehr populär wird, bleibt dieses Spiel davon wahrscheinlich auch nicht verschont. Money makes the world go round!


----------



## Xâr (20. August 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also, ich habe da schon die Befürchtung, dass es bei Aion so laufen wird, wie bei WoW. Die Frage ist nur, wie schnell die ganze Prozedur dauert. Denn letztendlich ist auch NCsoft eine Spieleschmiede wie Blizzard, die letztendlich darauf aus ist mit seinem Spiel Geld zu verdienen. Und man verdient am meisten Geld, wenn man die Wünsche der Mehrheit berücksichtigt und versucht die Massen glücklich zu machen. Und da Aion in meinen Augen auch sehr populär wird, bleibt dieses Spiel davon wahrscheinlich auch nicht verschont. Money makes the world go round!




NCsoft ist ein Publisher, aber egal. Sie sagen selbst, sie peilen den Platz direkt hinter WoW an. Nun, um dies zu tun braucht man Spieler. Da es sehr viele verschiedene Arten von Spielern gibt, werden sie versuchen die meisten davon irgendwie zu bedienen. Die Frage ist am Ende.. Wie machen sie das? Es wäre ja auch kein Problem dem einen ihre Inhalte zu präsentieren genau wie dem anderen.  Aber ob sie das so umsetzen ?? Wer weiß...


----------



## swetias (20. August 2009)

Einerseits begrüße ich das die instanzen schneller zu erledigen sind da ich auch nicht mehr Stunden für Raids opfern will, aber anstatt die Instanzen zu verkleinern und mehr innis einzubauen wurden die gegner so genervt das man kaum mehr bzw keine Taktik mehr braucht und da hört für mich der spaß auf, es sollte doch noch einen gewissen anspruch haben. Mittlerweile ist man nur noch mit click bash weiter - durch die instanzen und das Gameplay unterscheidet sich nicht sonderlich davon mit einer 5er gruppe zu questen.

Gegenüberstellung

Karazhan. 
Lange schwere vorquest
freude in die instanz zu "dürfen"
anspruchsvolle gegner und Taktiken
freude es geschafft zu haben
immer wieder rein um zu sehen ob wir es besser schaffen.

Karazhan nach nerf

markenfarmen...null spaß, nur arbeit

PDC hero

Yaehr ich hab voll die R00xx0R vull Epixxe!!!

10mal durch, voll Epich equippt spiel zu ende. kurzfristiger Spaß danach lange frust da man dann merkt...hm warum verrecke ich in PDC 25er HC? Bin doch FULLEPIK!!


----------



## Phash (20. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finds ja immer total lustig, dass die Leute deren erstes MMO Wow war, denken sie haben voll das Knallharte Pro-MMO gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





hehe /sign


da gabs schon viel härteren Mist vorher ... DAS hat Zeit verschlungen... wenn ich nur dran denk, dass man mit lvl 95.98 stirbt und dann auf 95 runterfällt etc...

diese "casual" diskussion find ich irgendwie... mistig...

ist doch egal wer welche Items hat - in jedem Spiel. Hauptsache der Content macht fun. Immer nur den Schwanz vergleichen is auf Dauer auch öde


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. August 2009)

Die Debatte is ohnehin total Sinnfrei weil a) das gemacht wird was geld bringt...wenn aion genauso viele heulenden Affen hat wie wow wirds so laufen....

...und b) die häflte der leute die meinen sie sind diesen "causal-noobs" so weit vorraus selber nur auf dem niveau spielen...


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also, ich habe da schon die Befürchtung, dass es bei Aion so laufen wird, wie bei WoW. Die Frage ist nur, wie schnell die ganze Prozedur dauert. Denn letztendlich ist auch NCsoft eine Spieleschmiede wie Blizzard, die letztendlich darauf aus ist mit seinem Spiel Geld zu verdienen. Und man verdient am meisten Geld, wenn man die Wünsche der Mehrheit berücksichtigt und versucht die Massen glücklich zu machen. Und da Aion in meinen Augen auch sehr populär wird, bleibt dieses Spiel davon wahrscheinlich auch nicht verschont. Money makes the world go round!



Bei AION kann es nicht so laufen wie bei WoW weil AION von Anfang an ganz anders ist und nicht auf "Hardcore" PvE Raider ausgelegt ist. Wenn eine Entwicklung stattfindet dann höchstens das mehr Raid Content ala WoW eingebaut wird um die Masse der WoW geschädigten zu befriedigen.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. August 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> ist doch egal wer welche Items hat - in jedem Spiel. Hauptsache der Content macht fun. Immer nur den Schwanz vergleichen is auf Dauer auch öde



Die meisten "Pros" sind doch nur suaer weil sie jetzt nicht mehr mit ihren epixel rumposen können weil sie jeder hat. Früher war das so, wenn man seine super rüstung aus MC, ony usw vollhatte war man eine legende und alle bewunderten einen vor der Bank. Wenn man heute sein T9 voll hat interessiert das keinen weil jeder das zeug hat. Und das stört die "Pros" weil sie nun nicht mehr zeigen können wie gut sie eigentlich sind. Zum vergleich:

Classic: "Boah geil du hast ein epixel du bist mein Held und hast bestimmt 30 cm in der Hose ich bewundere dich!"

WotLK: "Du hast Epixel? Ja und ich auch und jeder andere hier auch, troll dich noob" 

Und am meisten regen sich wahrscheinlich die auf die für ihren poserchar 500 Euro ausgegeben haben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum freut man sich nicht das man anstatt 4 Stunden naxx nur 1 stunde braucht? Ich persönlich habe keinen fun daran 3-4 stunden in irgendeiner ini rumzuhängen und mich dann auch noch mit 2-3 anderen um ein epicteil zu prügeln (das ich bei meinem Glück eh nich bekomme).


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. August 2009)

Weils einfach ne völlige zerstörung des Spielinhaltes ist?

Jeder dahergelaufene Affe der in der Lage ist 2 Tasten zu drücken kann den kompletten Content mit einer Casual Gruppe sehen die von tuten udn blasen keine Ahnung hat.

Es ging net darum das man "geil" war weil man epische Teile hatte...sondern weil man wusste der Typ hat sich mit 39 anderen zusammen gerauft und sie haben ihr Teamplay so koordiniert das sie den Encounter gepackt haben.....aber dieses denken gibts ja bei den ganzen heul-bojen ind nordend nemmer...


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Die meisten "Pros" sind doch nur suaer weil sie jetzt nicht mehr mit ihren epixel rumposen können weil sie jeder hat. Früher war das so, wenn man seine super rüstung aus MC, ony usw vollhatte war man eine legende und alle bewunderten einen vor der Bank. Wenn man heute sein T9 voll hat interessiert das keinen weil jeder das zeug hat. Und das stört die "Pros" weil sie nun nicht mehr zeigen können wie gut sie eigentlich sind. Zum vergleich:
> 
> Classic: "Boah geil du hast ein epixel du bist mein Held und hast bestimmt 30 cm in der Hose ich bewundere dich!"
> 
> ...



Hört sich so an als ob WoW inzwischen nur noch ein grafischer Chat ist.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. August 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Hört sich so an als ob WoW inzwischen nur noch ein grafischer Chat ist.



wenn man sich den handelschannel so anschaut könnte man das denken ja^^


----------



## OldboyX (20. August 2009)

Die Progamer sind soo schlechte Menschen, die sind nur neidisch, weil nun auch die casuals epix haben und sie nicht mehr die "geilen" sind.


ohh wait


Die Casuals sind soo schlechte Menschen, die wollen ständig nur mehr haben und weniger dafür tun.


Welche dieser beiden Einstellungen spiegelt besser die gesellschaftlichen Probleme der modernen Gesellschaft? Leistung zu bringen, sich etwas zu erarbeiten und dann darauf stolz sein, was zum Teufel ist daran falsch?

Nichts arbeiten, glauben Anspruch auf alles zu haben und sich auch noch aufregen, wenn man es dann nicht in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt, ist das wirklich die Mentalität, die für unsere Gesellschaft gut ist und sei es nur in einem Spiel? Bei welchem sonstigen Hobby oder Spiel verlangt man noch, dass Leistung und (Zeiteinsatz) nicht mehr "Erfolg" bringen darf?


Wenn jemand IRL anstatt einer normalen 35 Stunden Woche an die 80 Stunden pro Woche arbeitet und entsprechend ein schönes Haus hat, sich bessere Dinge und eventuell schöneren Urlaub oder ein größeres Auto leisten kann, schreit ihr dann auch gleich rum:
BOAH EY DER NERD, WILL NUR POSEN KANN ABER NIX!!!! GIVE JEDEM DASSELBE EGAL WIEVIEL ER TUT DAFÜR!!!


----------



## Thoraxos (20. August 2009)

Kann mir mal einer ein Wörterbuch anfertigen damit ich nachschlagen kann was die krassen Slangs ( Nerd,Noob,Casuals,Epix  und andere ) zu bedeuten haben? Ihr unterhaltet euch ja über ein Spiel wie andere über Autos. Meine Güte es sind doch bloss Spiele die einen Spass machen sollen und nicht irgendein Kampf.


----------



## Recc (20. August 2009)

Ganz interessant das manche leute davon ausgehen bei einen spiel was sie "vemutlich" noch nie (oder nur sehr wenig) gespielt haben "Pros"(hust) werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fands nett wenn das Spiel ehr skilllästiger wird...
dann haben solche leute die denken das sie mit ihren dauerzocken= gut sind ganz schön auf die nase fallen...

Da bleibt mir nurnoch zu sagen
"Bitte kein Aion für den TE!"


----------



## OldboyX (20. August 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> Ganz interessant das manche leute davon ausgehen bei einen spiel was sie "vemutlich" noch nie (oder nur sehr wenig) gespielt haben "Pros"(hust) werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hatten wir schon. Dauerzocken wird immer Vorteile bringen, vor allem eben auch dann unter den Spielern die "Skill" schon haben. Da entscheidet dann doch wieder der Zeiteinsatz, wie auch bei allen anderen Dingen im Leben.


----------



## Mandelin (20. August 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> Ganz interessant das manche leute davon ausgehen bei einen spiel was sie "vemutlich" noch nie (oder nur sehr wenig) gespielt haben "Pros"(hust) werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ähm verzeih junger freund... aber wenn man net so gut is, würde man nicht druch mehr zocken besser werden weil die erfahrung wächst... und warte noch ne überlegung... durch das erfragen in der commmunety! wie wird mein skill besser oder wie soll ich effektiver skillen... würde man dann nicht auch besser werden???

viel zocken lohnt sich schon wenn man es richtig macht... aber naja ^^ ich seh ob ich zu aion gehe... oder bei wow bleibe... aber so wie es zur zeit aussieht hab ich weder lust auf das eine noch auf das andere ... hab ne neue freundin und die kostet zeit und geld... und ehrlich leute...

die frau is der hammer und da verbring ich lieber meine zeit mit diesem prachtstück von frau als mit mit leute die mich net mit nach naxx 10er nehmen weil ich nur 2k zm habe mit meiner mage ^^ (is wirklich schon vorgekommen ich lüge da echt nicht)

da hab ich weniger stress und einen wirklich schönen tag ^^ ... thx 

P.S.: rechtschreibfehler wenn gefunden dürfen behalten werden ^^


----------



## Pepitoz (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Tja ich zogg halt gerne anspruchsvolle morpgs und ob dir das nun passt oder nich ich werde dafür kampfen das leistung sich lohnt und nich die ganzen schmarotzer sich durchsetzen da sind wir halt gegner ma schaun wer den krieg gewinnt!!!



OMFG man übertreib es mal nicht! DAS IST EIN SPIEL VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!! Wenn du dich so dringend beweisen willst oder sonst nen Krieg gewinnen willst geh zur Army und byebye lawl ey .... Als wenn Blizzard auf die 5 millionen Flamer hören würde... Auch wenn die alle gehen würden wäre die Mehrheit noch da... Viele verstehen einfach nicht umsomehr rumgeheult wird umso schlechter wird die Situation <.< 

omg man wie du den derbsten Realitätsverlust hast omg ...


----------



## Mandelin (20. August 2009)

Pepitoz schrieb:


> OMFG man übertreib es mal nicht! DAS IST EIN SPIEL VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!! Wenn du dich so dringend beweisen willst oder sonst nen Krieg gewinnen willst geh zur Army und byebye lawl ey .... Als wenn Blizzard auf die 5 millionen Flamer hören würde... Auch wenn die alle gehen würden wäre die Mehrheit noch da... Viele verstehen einfach nicht umsomehr rumgeheult wird umso schlechter wird die Situation <.<
> 
> omg man wie du den derbsten Realitätsverlust hast omg ...




duuuu ich glaube der gute is schon gar net mehr da ^^ grins ^^


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Das Spiel sollte so ausgelegt sein das für jeden etwas dabei ist und jeder ständig das Gefühl hat er kann sich da und dort, innerhalb seines Zeitrahmens den er bereit ist ins spiel zu investieren, verbessern. Items gehören nunmal zum spiel dazu wie Questmobs und Berufe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein, denke ich nicht. Aber auch Wow hat einen Sammelfaktor. Den hatte es damals und den hat es auch noch heute. Trotzdem ist es sinnlos, Leute mit weniger Zeit ständig unter die Leute zu stellen, die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als ihr Leben vor dem Monitor zu verbringen. Denn dann wirst du früher oder später diese Leute verlieren und die machen nun mal den Großteil der Spielerschaft aus.

Auch ich kenne diesen Sammeltrieb, ist ja nicht so, daß ich derartige Spiele nicht zocke. Und ohne diesen Sammeltrieb wäre das Spiel natürlich nicht das gleiche. Es ist auch in Ordnung, daß Hardcore-Gamer etwas besonderes bekommen können. Aber das besondere darf nicht allzu sehr in die Spielmechanik
eingreifen. Wenn ich als jemand mit wenig Zeit am Abend mit meinen 0815-Char ins PvP gehe und dann von irgendwelchen imba Chars die Rübe abgehackt bekomme, weil ich allein ausrüstungstechnisch nicht mithalten kann, dann werd ich das Spiel schnell zur Seite legen. Und die meisten anderen wohl auch.

Deswegen sage ich, besondere Anreize für Hardcore-Gamer kann es schon geben, diese sollten dann aber mehr optischer Natur sein, als das sie die Spielmechanik allzu sehr beeinflussen. Aber derartige Unterschiede gibt es in Wow immer noch.

Nur ist das Leuten wie unseren Chief @Killcommander 100% nicht genug, da verwette ich meinen Arsch darauf. Der brauchi Items, die imba sind, nur dann fühlt er sich wohl. Mag jetzt etwas voreingenommen von mir sein, aber anhand seiner Schreibweise merkt man bereits genau, mit wem man es hier zu tun hat. Deswegen bin ich einfach mal so frei und stelle hier diese Behauptung auf.



-RD- schrieb:


> Geh du erstmal in die Schule und sorge dafür, dass dein Deutsch besser wird... Dann kannst du bei anderen von "schlecht" reden.
> Unglaublich, bekommt keinen korrekten Satz gebacken, aber will Leuten, die Spass mit einem Spiel haben wollen, vorschreiben, wie sie ihn haben dürfen und wie nicht.
> 
> Wo sind die Zeiten hin, in denen Eltern das Zocken am Notendurchschnitt festmachten? Sorry, für die harten Worte. Aber bei sowas platzt mir echt der Kragen. Du bekommst im RL warscheinlich so gut wie nichts, was wirklich wichtig ist (Schule, Job, etc.) auf die Reihe und musst dann dein Selbstwertgefühl daran aufbauen, dass du dich wenigstens im virtuellen Raum durch deine "Skillz" über andere erheben kannst...



Absolut /sign. 

Sehe ich absolut genauso.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Progamer sind soo schlechte Menschen, die sind nur neidisch, weil nun auch die casuals epix haben und sie nicht mehr die "geilen" sind.
> 
> 
> ohh wait
> ...




Hallo noch ganz alleine im Kopf? Es geht hier um ein Spiel, nicht ums RL. Es geht nur um ein paar pixel, einen haufen bits und bytes, um nicht mehr. Du kannst WoW auch garnicht mit der Realen welt vergleichen, da in WoW alles einfacher wird wenn die Programmierer das wollen, im RL geht das nicht. Also manche hier scheinen echte Probleme damit zu haben RL und Spiel auseinander zu halten, da würde ich mal eine gute Therapie empfehlen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. August 2009)

Oder dir erstma die Fähigkeit Vergleiche zu interpretieren verleihen^^

Den Vergleich den er gezogen hat ist absolut nachvollziehbar...er hat einfach die Problematik der Verstümmelung des SPielinhaltes auf eine "Alltagssituation" reflektiert....gängige Maßnahme sowas...also mal tief durchatmen und die Ohren reiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst so Menschen wie Killercommand doch ihren Lebensinhalt über solche Sachen definieren.Jeder hat da seine eigenen Preferenzen.....uns, die wir noch im Stande sind sowas wie Spiel und Spass und die harte Realität zu unterscheiden, sollten solche Menschen ein gewißes Maß an Mitleid abringen...


----------



## Nadaria (20. August 2009)

was ich ja wirklich traurig finde die meisten antworten ziehen wörter wie "teamplay", "freundschaftlichkeit" und "sozialer umgang" gar nicht mehr in betracht.

welche selbstwertkomplexe muss man denn haben um epix zu benötigen um sich gut zu fühlen? wenn man der über pro gamer ist der ach so toll ist und sein schrank schon vor epix platz das er schon 3 accounts braucht um sie zu verwalten und das mindestens in jeder signatur preisgeben muss weil er im rl nen ganz kleiner wicht ist tut mir einfach leid.

wenn ich etwas gut kann und jemand anders nicht dann freue ich mich dem anderen so unter die arme zu greifen das er genauso gut wird wie ich (wahres teamplay). wenn jeder sozial mit seinen mitmenschen umgehen würde hätten wir gar keine trennung zwischen skilled pro gamer und armer n00b idiot der ja net mal 500 dps fährt blabla.


bleibt nur noch die trennung zwischen hardcore hartz4 raider mit einer "arbeitswoche äh spielwoche" von 110h gegen den absoluten l00ser ders net mal packt mehr als 2h pro tag zu zocken (armer kleiner wicht du kannst froh sein das du grünes quest equip hast du n00b)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. August 2009)

Naja...ist traurig...aber man kannst net ändern....manche Leute definieren sich über solche SPiele komplett da fällt die soziale Komponente total weg..


----------



## Cirdaan (20. August 2009)

Mandelin schrieb:


> duuuu ich glaube der gute is schon gar net mehr da ^^ grins ^^



süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber mal so am Rande, der trollt sich doch schon seit Tagen durchs Forum, mit irgendwelchen "Causals an die Wand" und "Pro >all" Aussagen. Und zur allgemeinen Erheiterung find ich das ja schon wieder lustig. Auch das er "studiert" wie er schreibt kann man ja glauben, nur wusste ich nicht, daß das Quarta Abitur dazu befähigt ... 

Ich persönlich finde zwar auch das ein "Ausverkauf des Erreichten" alá WOW, nicht das ist was mir gefällt, aber das ist sicher Marketing ... einfacher = mehr Spieler = mehr Geld.   

Und nach zahlreichen Spielen (WoW, EQ2, HdRO, AoC und WAR) ist mir der Spielspaß wichtiger, wie der leuchtende Epic Tannenbaum vom Puff.


----------



## Clive (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ja das stimmt echt, früher in wow wo man noch rang 14 machen konnte das haben nur wenige auserwählte bekommen...



Wie ich halt immer lachen muss, wenn jemand sowas sagt. Rang 14 zu haben war halt NUR Zeitaufwand, viel hatte das mit Skill auch ned zu tun.


----------



## Nofel (20. August 2009)

Sevarine schrieb:


> Im wirklichen Leben ist es anders, da Arbeitet man um die Grundbedürfnisse zu erfüllen. Natürlich hat nicht jeder Mensch die gleiche Arbeit, denn dann würde gar nichts mehr funktionieren. Allerdings ist auch jeder Mensch unterschiedlich intelligent. Intelligentere Menschen haben meistens studiert und können sich dann für einen Job bewerben, bei dem sie, meistens mehr verdienen, als Leute die nur eine Ausbildung gemacht haben.
> Also fahren nicht die Leute ein teures Auto die 24 Stunden und 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten, sondern die Leute die durch ihre Intelligenz einen Job haben, bei dem sie viel verdienen.
> Natürlich kann auch einer der "nur" eine Ausbildung hat, sich ein teures Auto kaufen, allerdings muss er meistens länger sparen. (Ich will nicht sagen, dass eine Ausbildung schlecht ist, allerdings ist es so, dass man meistens einen besser bezahlten Job bekommt wenn man studiert hat, bitte nehmt mir das nicht übel.)
> Vielleicht siehst du ja den Zusammenhang. Ich liste ihn hier mal auf.
> ...



Was bist du für ein...

Ich kenne viele Leute, die "nur" Realschule gemacht haben und intelligenter sind als studierte. Wo ich dir recht geben muss, man kann der größte Trottel sein, sobald man Studiert hat bekommt man mehr Geld. Ich hab selber nach der mittleren Reife eine Ausbildung gemacht, dann mit jemanden in einer Firma angefangen der das selbe gemacht hat wie ich, aber mal eben 800€ mehr bekommen hat, nur weil er sein Studium aus gesessen hat(wie in Spielen, wer mehr Zeit hat erreicht mehr). Als ich das gehört hab, hab ich meine Kündigung eingereicht. Dann gab es ein klärendes Gespräch, hab meine Kündigung zurück genommen und werde jetzt nach Leistung bezahlt ^^. Weniger wie einige die Studiert haben ist das bestimmt nicht. Zumindest im Informatikbereich.

Ach ja, ich fahr noch immer Polo 2 Fox. Obwohl ich was anderes Leisten könnte. Hab nur angst ne Beule in ein neues Auto zu fahren...

Also meiner Meinung nach kommt es nur auf Skill an. Bekannt schreib Software für Firmen. 5-6 Tage Arbeit im Monat und er kann gut davon leben. 9 Klasse Schule Abgebrochen, selber Abab bei gebracht. Bei ein paar Firmen gejobt und dann sich selbständig gemacht. 1300€ für einen 13h Tag. Aber wenn er so gut ist und das Wert ist. 

Ich besitze einfach keine soziale Kompetenz und bin in deutsch eine riesengroße Niete, vor allem durch das zweite war mir das Abitur verbaut. (9 Klasse eine 5, da braucht man sich nicht beim Gym bewerben) Wollte eigentlich Ausbildung machen 3 Jahre Arbeiten und dann Studieren an der FH, mittlerweile denke ich, das mir das nichts mehr bringen würde.

Sorry dass das jetzt OT war, aber sowas regt mich nur auf. Intelligenz am Schulabschluss fest zu machen


----------



## Darkzag (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> In wow wurde ja alles so leicht das jeder noob alles haben konnte und das auch noch in kurzer zeit.


Junge, geh mal von PC weg!!!


Aoin ist mir eigentlich egal aber das es ein Spiel werden soll (nach Kill) wo kleine 12 jährige vorn PC ihre Kinderzeit verbingen und *STOLZ* drauf sind wen sie einen Programierten Boss umbringen was eigentlich Luft ist dann es ist...


----------



## Yiraja (20. August 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Was bist du für ein...
> 
> Ich kenne viele Leute, die "nur" Realschule gemacht haben und intelligenter sind als studierte. Wo ich dir recht geben muss, man kann der größte Trottel sein, sobald man Studiert hat bekommt man mehr Geld. Ich hab selber nach der mittleren Reife eine Ausbildung gemacht, dann mit jemanden in einer Firma angefangen der das selbe gemacht hat wie ich, aber mal eben 800€ mehr bekommen hat, nur weil er sein Studium aus gesessen hat(wie in Spielen, wer mehr Zeit hat erreicht mehr). Als ich das gehört hab, hab ich meine Kündigung eingereicht. Dann gab es ein klärendes Gespräch, hab meine Kündigung zurück genommen und werde jetzt nach Leistung bezahlt ^^. Weniger wie einige die Studiert haben ist das bestimmt nicht. Zumindest im Informatikbereich.
> 
> ...




leute die studieren sin eh nur arbeitsscheu xD, die ganz faulen werden Lehrer... und spielen sogar während des unterrichts wow oda what ever!
Un in punkto schulabschluss mag ja sein das du net dumm bist aber gesellschaftlich anerkannt ist es nicht, weils dann so aussieht als wärste ungebildet un dann haste direkt auch weniger chancen nen job zu bekommen.
So achja Aion für casuals no big deal whaz ever ...


----------



## Yaggoth (20. August 2009)

Manchmal kann man noch über vieles hier lachen, die kleinen Selbstwertkomplexe, billiges Machtgehabe, pubertäre sprüche...

Allerdings hört es dann auf lustig zu sein, wenn man hört, dass es bei einem Spieler, der keinen E-Sport betreiben will um *Leistung und Arbeit* geht. 
Wie oft hört man bei Leuten die darüber nachdenken mit WOW aufzuhören: "Aber in dem Char steckt so viel Arbeit drinn" 
Sowas halte ich für gefährlich. Jemand der keinen bezahlten E-Sport betreibt, dem sollten Spaß, schöne Erinnerungen und ein guter Zeitvertreib einfallen wenn er an das Spiel denkt und nicht Arbeit oder Leistung. 

Und damit der Spaßfaktor möglichst bei vielen weiterhin im Vordergrund steht bin ich froh, dass die Spiele für Menschen entwickelt werden, die sich eben abends, wenn sie von der Arbeit kommen nicht danach sehnen wieder zu Arbeiten. 

Um das Beispiel was gut ist für diese Gesellschaft wieder aufzuwerfen... ich denke es ist eben nicht gut, wenn die Menschen schon ihre Freizeit unter Leistungsdruck stellen.


Desweiteren kann ich mich hier nur anschließen:

ZITAT(-RD- @ 20.08.2009, 07:50) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geh du erstmal in die Schule und sorge dafür, dass dein Deutsch besser wird... Dann kannst du bei anderen von "schlecht" reden.
Unglaublich, bekommt keinen korrekten Satz gebacken, aber will Leuten, die Spass mit einem Spiel haben wollen, vorschreiben, wie sie ihn haben dürfen und wie nicht.

Wo sind die Zeiten hin, in denen Eltern das Zocken am Notendurchschnitt festmachten? Sorry, für die harten Worte. Aber bei sowas platzt mir echt der Kragen. Du bekommst im RL warscheinlich so gut wie nichts, was wirklich wichtig ist (Schule, Job, etc.) auf die Reihe und musst dann dein Selbstwertgefühl daran aufbauen, dass du dich wenigstens im virtuellen Raum durch deine "Skillz" über andere erheben kannst...


Ps: @ *Yiraja*
"leute die studieren sin eh nur arbeitsscheu xD, die ganz faulen werden Lehrer... und spielen sogar während des unterrichts wow oda what ever!"

Und was ist mit Leuten die sowohl arbeiten als auch studieren? Und willst du alle Studenten über einen Kamm scheren? Naja bei solchen Aussagen beginnt es wieder lustig zu werden ^^


----------



## pbast6 (20. August 2009)

Ohne die die Studiert haben würdest du immer noch offline im dunklen sitzen....

Was mir jetzt im verlauf aufgefallen ist das als einziges Spiel wo es Casuel(oder wie es auch immer geschrieben wird) Inhalte expliziet gibt WoW ist. Im Classic WoW gabs kein Casuell Content aber trozdem hatten auch normale Spieler Spass.
Casuel wurd erst mit Bc eingeführt(vor Marken war das die beste WoW Zeit für mich). Ich hab persönlich nichts gegen Casuel. Was früher bekannt war als schnelle Instanz für zwischen durch wird heute als Casuel-Instanz abgehakt. Nicht Blizzard hat den Casuel Rutsch erfunden sondern die WoW Community. Natürlich ist WoW leichter geworden, Naxx zum Beispiel MUSS leicht sein weil mit was soll jemand Anfangem der noch nie in einer Raidini war?
Aber egal ich schweife wieder ab.

Aion kommt aus Süd Korea und ist damit Asiatisch. Die Asiaten sind nicht so verweichtich wie wir die haben kein Problem etwas zu tun für ein Level oder ein Item. Und genau deshalb wird Aion auch kaum Casuel Inhalte haben solang die Community das nicht so deklariert.
Wieso ist bitte Craft == Casuel ? Wen man 4 Monate für ein Schwert farmt ist das nicht mehr Casuel.
PvP sowieso nicht weil man dort eignetlich nur alleine viele Punkte sammeln kann und ohne Skill ständig stirbt und Punkte verliert^^.
PvE weiß ich net, kann mir da aber doch die ein oder andere schnelle Ini für zwischendurch verstellen.


----------



## Thoraxos (20. August 2009)

@Ohne die die Studiert haben würdest du immer noch offline im dunklen sitzen....

Aber ohne Facharbeiter die eine Lehre gemacht haben gehts och nicht!!!


----------



## pbast6 (20. August 2009)

Hab ich das behauptet ?

Wieso direkt wieder ein Flame?

Die meißten kommen von WoW und wissen wie da der umgang ist und führen das dann direkt weiter. DAS ist der Fluch von WoW und nicht dieses Rumgeheule von Casuelisierung.
Die WoW Hasser Spammen genau so oft in andere News rein wie WoW Fans in andere rein. Es ist zurzeit eingetlich so (WoW vs. Aion) vs MMO Hasser. Wieso müssen sich Communitys immer aufteilen und dan bekriegen. Naja, das ist aber überall so... Inter vs AMD oder ATI vs NVidia, gibs halt überall. Aber im MMO Genre nimmt diese Sinnlose geflame imemr wieter zu... .


----------



## Thoraxos (20. August 2009)

Ist kein Flame, war nur eine Feststellung. Jetzt weiter zum Thema büdde!!!


----------



## Topfkopf (20. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Ohne die die Studiert haben würdest du immer noch offline im dunklen sitzen....
> 
> Was mir jetzt im verlauf aufgefallen ist das als einziges Spiel wo es Casuel(oder wie es auch immer geschrieben wird) Inhalte expliziet gibt WoW ist. Im Classic WoW gabs kein Casuell Content aber trozdem hatten auch normale Spieler Spass.
> Casuel wurd erst mit Bc eingeführt(vor Marken war das die beste WoW Zeit für mich). Ich hab persönlich nichts gegen Casuel. Was früher bekannt war als schnelle Instanz für zwischen durch wird heute als Casuel-Instanz abgehakt. Nicht Blizzard hat den Casuel Rutsch erfunden sondern die WoW Community. Natürlich ist WoW leichter geworden, Naxx zum Beispiel MUSS leicht sein weil mit was soll jemand Anfangem der noch nie in einer Raidini war?
> ...



100% /sign

besonders mit der sache des PvP hast du recht, dort kann man ohne skill nicht weiterkommen. Wer keine ahnung von seiner klasse hat wird es in der Arena zu nix bringen, da kann er noch soviel epixel  haben. Im raid wird fehlender Skill durch die grp kompensiert, besonders im DD bereich. Im PvP muss man meistens alleine kämpfen. obwohl nicht mal garantiert ist das es zu zweit besser wird^^


----------



## pbast6 (20. August 2009)

Klar,
ich persönlich mags auch net allein zu Spielen und so ein Keepraid aufm China Server ist auch was Feines aber es lohnt halt vor allem das Ganken zurzeit und da ist es egal ob man allein oder zu Fünft ist.


----------



## Desmondio (20. August 2009)

Ihr gönnt niemandem auch nur das schwarze unterm FIngernagel!

OMG ich hoffe das sich alle die so denken wie die meisten in diesem Post, bloß nie den Weg nach Aion finden. Ich hab echt keinen Bock die ganzen Möchtegernhardcoreimbaroxxor in Aion weder zu sehen. 

Gönnt mal den anderen auch was! Ist nur nen Spiel. 

So long


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Progamer sind soo schlechte Menschen, die sind nur neidisch, weil nun auch die casuals epix haben und sie nicht mehr die "geilen" sind.
> 
> 
> ohh wait
> ...



Du bekommst den Unterschied zwischen Spiel und echten Leben nicht gebacken, oder?

Ein Spiel wird programmiert, um damit Profit zu machen und das setzt vorraus, soviele Menschen wie möglich damit zu erreichen. Und das geht eben nur, wenn ich einen großen Teil zufrieden stelle. Und der große Teil besteht eben aus normalen Leuten, die nicht nur am zocken sind. Wenn die Leute merken, daß ein Spiel nur unter größten Zeiteinsatz spielbar ist, dann sind diese Leute weg.

Vor wem willst du dann noch protzen mit deinen Epix, wenn ausschließlich Gleichgesinnte anwesend sind? Deine Rechnung geht einfach von vorn bis hinten nicht auf. 

Klar muss ich im echten Leben überall Zeit investieren, wenn ich was erreichen will. Dazu sind die Leute aber auch bereit, weil sie damit ihr echtes Leben verbessern können. Wenn ich ein Computerspiel spiele, dann suche ich Entspannung und möchte in die Rolle eines Helden schlüpfen. Und wenn das nur möglich ist, in dem ich meine komplette Freizeit dafür opfern muss, dann ist das für die meisten Spieler einfach nicht annehmbar.

Kleine aber feine Unterschiede kann es ja geben. Aber wenn es dadurch bedingt ist, daß ich mich gegen Spieler mit besserer Ausrüstung nicht annährend durchsetzen kann, weil einfach der Wums fehlt, dann ist das ernüchternt und wird früher oder später dazu führen, daß ich etwas anderes spiele.

Bei den Asiaten mag das funktionieren, daß ist eine andere Welt. Hier wird es nicht funktionieren und das werden sie recht schnell merken.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. August 2009)

wisst ihr was ich am interessantesten finde? alle die hier jammern WoW wäre zu einfach geworden, casuals bekommen alles ohne arbeit usw. die haben selbst garantiert weder Uldaur normal noch irgendeinen hardmode clear. Das ist so als würde man darüber meckern das alle berge zu klein sind aber man war noch nicht auf der spitze. (um es mal mit den sinnlosen RLbeispielen zu formulieren)


----------



## Luxunce (20. August 2009)

Desmondio schrieb:


> Ich hab echt keinen Bock die ganzen Möchtegernhardcoreimbaroxxor in Aion weder zu sehen.



Dann willste mich auch nicht sehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne spass beiseite. Ich würd mich selberauch als Hardcoregamer bezeichnen. An die die gleich rum "flamen" wollen, ja ich führe auch ein RL. Gehe 5 Tage die Woche zur Arbeit, hab eine liebe Freundin und bin für meine Famillie da wenn sie mich braucht.

Aber Pc spielen ist halt meine liebste beschäftigung daher verbringe ich auch min. 3h pro Tag sicher vor der Kiste. 
Macht das mich jetzt zu nem schlechten Menschen weil ich gerne mehr Zeit in ein MMO investiere? 
Und weil ich gerne für den grösseren Aufwand eine kleine Belohnung haben möchte?

Natürlich wäre es unfair den Spieler ,die nicht soviel Zeit investieren wollen, gegenüber wenn ich jetzt deutlich stärker wäre. Andererseits find ichs auch doof das ich für meinen mehr Aufwand keine "Spielvorteile" geniessen darf. Aber schlussendlich geht es in jedem MMO ums Gruppenspiel und ob ich jetzt mit solchen die 5h am Tag oder 2h am Tag spiele macht doch kein unterschied, so lange jeder drann Spass hat. Und es ist doch noch ein viel schöneres gefühl wenn man einen der weniger Zeit hat durch eine Ini zieht/hilft als mit seinen über Epix vor der Bank rumzustehn. 
Ich bin der festen überzeugung das das helfen und geben ein MMO ausmacht und nicht wieviele Epix mann anhat oder wie toll die Flügel ausehen.


PS: Das wort Casual verwende ich  nicht hab ich ja schon erklärt warum.^^ Und an die Lieben anderen HCgamer überlegt mal wo ihr hinkommt ohne eine gescheite Gruppe...

MfG Lux


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> Dann willste mich auch nicht sehn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kommt halt immer drauf an. Wenn ich schon Kinder habe und jeden Tag zur Arbeit gehe und am Abend dann jeden Tag 3 Stunden und mehr am zocken bin, dann ist es sicherlich einleuchtend, daß die Kinder am Abend an meiner Frau hängen bleiben. Zumindest unter der Woche ist das Fakt.
Das mich das zu einen schlechten Menschen macht, ist vielleicht etwas hart ausgedrückt, aber es macht mich bestimmt auch zu keinen guten. Und die Frau, die das auf Dauer mitmacht, muss man halt auch erstmal finden, denn gerecht ist sicherlich was anderes.

Und gegen eine kleine Belohnung ist ja bestimmt nichts einzuwenden. In Wow gibt es im Hardmode doch auch bessere Belohnungen, soweit ich weiß, oder liege ich da falsch? Auf jedenfall habe ich sehr viele Freunde, die das Spiel sehr ausgiebig spielen und es ist bestimmt auch nicht so, daß man da mal eben durchspazieren kann. Und wer es doch kann, der muss halt damit leben, daß er zu denjenigen gehört, für die ein Spiel niemals primär ausgerichtet sein kann.

Das traurige ist ja, daß die meisten Heuler hier schon allein unzufrieden sind, wenn sie sich durch gering bessere Epix vom Normalzocker abheben können. Die meisten hätten es ja gerne so, daß sie alleine lila tragen und der Pöpel maximal blau. Erst dann wären Leute wie unser Killcommander zufrieden. Und die Waffe muss auch ja 200 Dps mehr haben.

Wenn alle so bescheiden wären wie du und sich über kleine Belohnungen freuen würden, die sie von den anderen abheben, dann würde auch niemand über das derzeitige Wow schimpfen. Denn du hast ja voll und ganz begriffen, daß in erster Linie der Spielspass kommt und das in einem mmo typischerweise mit Gruppe. Für viele anderen besteht aber der primäre Sinn des Spiels darin, sich in irgendeiner Stadt günstig zu positionieren und sich mit seinen Equip erhaben zu fühlen.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (20. August 2009)

Desmondio schrieb:


> Ihr gönnt niemandem auch nur das schwarze unterm FIngernagel!
> 
> OMG ich hoffe das sich alle die so denken wie die meisten in diesem Post, bloß nie den Weg nach Aion finden. Ich hab echt keinen Bock die ganzen Möchtegernhardcoreimbaroxxor in Aion weder zu sehen.
> 
> Gönnt mal den anderen auch was! Ist nur nen Spiel.



Absolut daran ist nichts falsches. Es werden auch Leute Spass mit Aion haben die nur 10 h pro Woche spielen (weniger macht aber definitiv keinen Sinn) nur werden die in keinem Bereich jemals etwas grossartiges oder aussergewöhnliches bekommen oder besitzen.

Im Spielemarkt wird nunmal inzwischen eine ziemlich klare Trennung gemacht zwischen Casual und Core (so bezeichnet man Spieler die zwischen Hardcore also >40h und Casual <10 h spielen).

Aion ist direkt oder indirekt der Nachfolger von Lineage2 welches von der Grundstruktur her nur Core und Hardcore Spieler ansprechen sollte.

Auf ein Spiel dieser Art haben viele nur gewartet wo WoW vom Core zum Casual gegangen ist.


----------



## Nofel (20. August 2009)

Aber Zeichnet sich ein "Pro-Gamer" nicht dadurch aus, das er einen Casual besiegt selbst wenn er gleich ausgerüstet ist? Geschenkt will glaub ich keiner Sachen haben, aber wen der Schwierichkeitsgrad so hoch ist, dass nur 10% der Spieler den Inhalt sehen, den läuft etwas verkehrt...  Dann doch lieber extra Herausforderungen einbauen, die keinen Vorteil bringen, sondern nur Prestige bringen. Dann bleibt ein PVP Match immer fair.


Sorry wegen dem Beitrag eben... Hatte eine etwas heftige Diskussion mit einem frisch eingestellten Studenten, der noch nichts in seinem Leben auf die Reihe bekommen hat, aber Leute aus der Produktion wie etwas niederes behandelt...


----------



## Navidgirnuod (20. August 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Geschenkt will glaub ich keiner Sachen haben, aber wen der Schwierichkeitsgrad so hoch ist, dass nur 10% der Spieler den Inhalt sehen, den läuft etwas verkehrt...  Dann doch lieber extra Herausforderungen einbauen, die keinen Vorteil bringen, sondern nur Prestige bringen. Dann bleibt ein PVP Match immer fair.



Es läuft daran eben garnichts verkehrt. Es ist nur eine Frage der Kommunikation.

Vor dem Release von WOW Lichking sagte Blizzard fast wortwörtlich das sie alles versuchen werden damit JEDER Spieler JEDEN Content sehen können wird. Die Folge ist der jetzige Quasi Itemreset durch den Patch 3.2.

Bei Aion aber weis JEDER vorher das es Dinge gibt die man unter 30h Spielzeit pro Woche nicht haben wird und das ist ok weil es klar und deutlich so kommuniziert wurde.

Problem sind immer Erwartungen die nciht eingehalten werden. Da die Aionmacher im Grunde garkeine Erwartungen schüren sondern sich pur auf Mundpropaganda verlassen und auf die Qualität dessen was andere vom Spiel zeigen kann man ihnen auf keinen Fall irgentwas vorwerfen.

Kommunikation ist alles!


----------



## Yaggoth (20. August 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Absolut daran ist nichts falsches. Es werden auch Leute Spass mit Aion haben die nur 10 h pro Woche spielen (weniger macht aber definitiv keinen Sinn)...



Ich denke da liegst du falsch. Und es wird auch leute geben die 5 Stunden die Woche spielen und einen Sinn darin sehen. "Tadaaa"



Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Aion ist direkt oder indirekt der Nachfolger von Lineage2 welches von der Grundstruktur her nur Core und Hardcore Spieler ansprechen sollte.



Gibt es dafür irgendwelche Hinweise (also dass dieses Spiel eine Linage2 ähnliche Zielgruppe hat)? Was ich von Betatestern höre sagt mir, dass man in Aion zwar nicht in der Lage ist sich mit Massen an Gegnern anzulegen, aber es auch nicht sooo sonderlich schwierig oder komplex ist, als dass es von jemanden der es nur nen paar Stunden die Woche sieht nicht zu beherschen wäre.
Das wird sich eben mit Release zeigen...


----------



## Luxunce (20. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das kommt halt immer drauf an. Wenn ich schon Kinder habe und jeden Tag zur Arbeit gehe und am Abend dann jeden Tag 3 Stunden und mehr am zocken bin, dann ist es sicherlich einleuchtend, daß die Kinder am Abend an meiner Frau hängen bleiben. Zumindest unter der Woche ist das Fakt.
> Das mich das zu einen schlechten Menschen macht, ist vielleicht etwas hart ausgedrückt, aber es macht mich bestimmt auch zu keinen guten. Und die Frau, die das auf Dauer mitmacht, muss man halt auch erstmal finden, denn gerecht ist sicherlich was anderes.



Zum glück hab ich noch keine Kinder. Vielleicht wurde das Famillie falsch verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War auf meine Geschwistern und meine Freundin bezogen. Zum Glück spielt sie selber auch oder guckt TV von dem her stört es sie nicht. Ist bei uns auch ein sehr aktuelles Gesprächsthema. Hab meine Letzte beziehung verloren dadurch das ich zuviel gezockt habe das hat mir schon die Augen geöffnet.

MfG Lux


----------



## Xâr (20. August 2009)

> Aion ist direkt oder indirekt der Nachfolger von Lineage2 welches von der Grundstruktur her nur Core und Hardcore Spieler ansprechen sollte.



Ihr träumt alle. Seht das ganze mal aus Sicht eines Unternehmens. Dann sind solche Vorgaben etwas, was man ganz schnell ad acta legt, ansonsten wandern die Spieler ab, die Aion den Anteil geben sollen, die es zum zweiterfolgreichsten mmo momentan machen soll..


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Mandelin schrieb:


> Ähm verzeih junger freund... aber wenn man net so gut is, würde man nicht druch mehr zocken besser werden weil die erfahrung wächst... und warte noch ne überlegung... durch das erfragen in der commmunety! wie wird mein skill besser oder wie soll ich effektiver skillen... würde man dann nicht auch besser werden???
> 
> viel zocken lohnt sich schon wenn man es richtig macht... aber naja ^^ ich seh ob ich zu aion gehe... oder bei wow bleibe... aber so wie es zur zeit aussieht hab ich weder lust auf das eine noch auf das andere ... hab ne neue freundin und die kostet zeit und geld... und ehrlich leute...
> 
> die frau is der hammer und da verbring ich lieber meine zeit mit diesem prachtstück von frau als mit mit leute die mich net mit nach naxx 10er nehmen weil ich nur 2k zm habe mit meiner mage ^^ (is wirklich schon vorgekommen ich lüge da echt nicht)



Zuerst, Idioten bleiben  Idioten auch wenn sie alle wissenschaftlichen Schriften der Welt auswendig kennen, die meisten dieser "Noobs" (das heißt nicht zwangsläufig Casual) sind eben solche Leute, den TE würde ich mal dazuzählen. Wer "Skill" hat, und lernfähig ist, kann dies bereits nach wenigen Spielstunden unter Beweiße stellen.

2. Deine Freundin tut mir bei deiner Ansicht wirklich leid, wenn die bloß wüsste das sie mal wieder mit einem typischen Macho (ich hab die tollste, aber die ist soo teuer) zusammen ist...(falls dem nicht so ist, hab ich nichts gesagt, aber ist aufgrund deines geschriebenen einfach die naheliegende logische Schlußfolgerung).


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> Zum glück hab ich noch keine Kinder. Vielleicht wurde das Famillie falsch verstanden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nene, ich war unsicher, weswegen ich meine Formulierung mit Bedacht gewählt habe und mich, anstelle von dir eingebaut habe. Ich habe selbst auch noch keine Kinder und ich kann auch nicht sagen, daß ich weniger als 3 Stunden vorm PC sitze. Das ganze war jetzt viel mehr als Beispiel gedacht.

Aber wie dem auch sei, im Endeffekt kommt es so, wie es kommt. Wenn jemand nicht damit einverstanden ist, dann muss er sich halt ein anderes Spiel suchen. Ich werde es mir kaufen und einige Monate testen. Wenn ich sehe, daß für mich nichts zu holen ist, so das ich angemessen mitmischen kann, dann suche ich mir etwas anderes. Punkt! Gibt ja nicht nur Aion. Also, lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (20. August 2009)

Die Frage ist, wer würde auf sein Gehalt verzichten oder nur mit der hälfte zufrieden sein? Denke niemand, also hat sich das mit der Causalfrage schon erledigt. Aion ist keine bestellte Software, sondern eine für die Masse produziertes Produkt.


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Absolut daran ist nichts falsches. Es werden auch Leute Spass mit Aion haben die nur 10 h pro Woche spielen (weniger macht aber definitiv keinen Sinn) nur werden die in keinem Bereich jemals etwas grossartiges oder aussergewöhnliches bekommen oder besitzen.
> 
> Im Spielemarkt wird nunmal inzwischen eine ziemlich klare Trennung gemacht zwischen Casual und Core (so bezeichnet man Spieler die zwischen Hardcore also >40h und Casual <10 h spielen).
> 
> ...



Es gibt lediglich die oberen Ranglisten Plätze die man nicht erreichen kann, die sind den 24/7 Zockern vorbehalten. 
Ansonsten kannst du auch mit 10h/Woche alles erreichen es dauert nur entsprechende lange.

Die Instanzen in AION sollen nicht sehr anspruchsvoll sein und Abyss Punkte bekommt man auch im PvE und einer Festungsschlacht kann ich mich auch als Random anschließen.

Wo siehst du die "core/hardcore" Elemente in AION die das Spiel für "casuals" uninteressant machen? Oder ist das Wunschdenken?


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Im raid wird fehlender Skill durch die grp kompensiert, besonders im DD bereich. Im PvP muss man meistens alleine kämpfen. obwohl nicht mal garantiert ist das es zu zweit besser wird^^



Wenn das stimmen würde wäre die Schwere zwischen "guten" und "schlechteren" Raidgilden nicht so groß.


----------



## Luxunce (20. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> aber wie dem auch sei, im Endeffekt kommt es so, wie es kommt. Wenn jemand nicht damit einverstanden ist, dann muss er sich halt ein anderes Spiel suchen. Ich werde es mir kaufen und einige Monate testen. Wenn ich sehe, daß für mich nichts zu holen ist, so das ich angemessen mitmischen kann, dann suche ich mir etwas anderes. Punkt! Gibt ja nicht nur Aion. Also, lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 
Genau meine Meinung aber die Closed Beta hat mich schon sehr angenehm überrascht. Nur das meine Freundin meine Asmodierin doof fand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ist aber noch verständlich, wobei ich finde sie sieht besser aus als ne Asmodierin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

So dann will ich nicht mehr vom Topic ablenken.


----------



## Ellnassil (20. August 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich find das Thema schon etwas doof. Warum immer diese ewige Casual und skill fragen.....
> In einem MMo ist zwar ein gewisser Skill da aber am schluss entscheidet fast immer das Equip und die investierte Zeit. Ein geskillter Spieler benötigt für die gleichen Sachen natürlich weniger Zeit als ein wenig geskillter. Aber im grossen un ganzen ist der entscheidende Faktor die Zeit.
> Klar sind in einem Endcontent diverses movment gefragt, aber ganz ehrlich das hält sich Skill technisch auf einem minimum das es auch für jeden Doofi schafbar ist.
> 
> ...



Da muß ich dir leider wiedersprechen, ich habe mit Progressraids genauso gespielt wie mit mittelklasse Randomgruppen die ich selbst organisiert habe sowie auch mit totalen vollblut Casualgilden. Es ist einfach so, daß ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, daß in den meisten "alles kann nichts muß" Kuschelraids vielleicht 3-4 gute Spieler stecken....... der Rest ist schon damit überfordert bei Kel´Thuzad aus den Voidzones zu laufen (Reaktionszeit um nicht zu sterben dürfte bei 3 Sekunden liegen) oder bei Malygos alle auf einen Haufen zu fliegen. Das sind ganz simple Dinge weit entfernt davon schwer zu sein aber dieser Spielertyp wird das nie lernen weil er es auch gar nicht will.

Deine Banale Rota abfahren und ein "bisschen" Movement zeigen überfordert halt schlichtwegeinfach und ergreifend die breite Masse. Nimm z.B. in WoW 2 Schurken equipe Sie völlig gleich incl. Sockel und Skillung. Du wirst in einem Movement Fight wie z.B. bei Grobbi DMG und incoming DMG Unterschiede feststellen die äußerst Signifikant sind je nachdem wer den Char spielt. Es wird immer gute und schlechte Spieler geben.

Das Problem an der Sache, der einfache Weg nämlich das generieren von Content für beide Spielertypen die guten und die schlechten Funktioniert nicht weil sich idR. die schlechten Spieler daran aufhängen, daß der Content für die Progamer ja viiiiieeeeelllll zu schwer für Sie sei und das unfair wäre. Gut Sie haben zwar nur 10% Ihres eigenen Contents durch aber das zählt ja nicht. Man hat dies ganz deutlich in TBC gesehen, da haben massenhaft Raids nach Nerfs in Black Temple und Hyal geschriehen oder das Sunwell viel zu schwer für Sie sei aber diese Raids hatten allesamt den T5 Content der sich eine Stufe darunter befindet nicht gelegt. Da frag ich mich, warum muß ein Spiel im Endgame leichter gemacht werden weil die breite Masse Content Skipping betreiben will.

Ich hab da ein schönes Zitat:

A: Och menno immer wenn ich gegen die Wand Puller wird meine Hose Nass und stinkt
B: Ja dann nimm doch das Klo da drüben
A: ICH WILL AABBBBAAA GEGEN DIE WANNNNNDDDD PUUULLLLLAAAAANNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldboyX (20. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Du bekommst den Unterschied zwischen Spiel und echten Leben nicht gebacken, oder?



Nein, du kriegst die Parallelen nicht gebacken. 



Klos schrieb:


> Ein Spiel wird programmiert, um damit Profit zu machen und das setzt vorraus, soviele Menschen wie möglich damit zu erreichen. Und das geht eben nur, wenn ich einen großen Teil zufrieden stelle. Und der große Teil besteht eben aus normalen Leuten, die nicht nur am zocken sind. Wenn die Leute merken, daß ein Spiel nur unter größten Zeiteinsatz spielbar ist, dann sind diese Leute weg.



Klar wird ein Spiel programmiert um Profit zu machen. Doch, der Rest ist ein völlig haltloses Gerücht, für das es keinerlei Beweise gibt. 
Es gibt Beweise, dass Casuals heulen, wenn sie nicht alles für lau kriegen, aber keinerlei Beweise, dass diese Leute auch aufhören, wenn sie die Sachen nicht für lau kriegen.
WoW war mit BC bei weitem am "Casual-Unfreundlichsten". Selbst in Classic war es viel einfacher jemanden mit MC, BWL oder Naxx Pre auszustatten, als dies in BC der Fall war. Die Heroics in BC waren die schwersten 5er Inis die es je gab in WoW. usw. Trotzdem hatte BC die meisten WoW Spieler überhaupt (ganz besonders im westlichen Markt).



Klos schrieb:


> Vor wem willst du dann noch protzen mit deinen Epix, wenn ausschließlich Gleichgesinnte anwesend sind? Deine Rechnung geht einfach von vorn bis hinten nicht auf.



Völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Ich will nicht protzen, aber ich will ein faires Belohnungssystem. Wer mehr "besonderes leistet" soll auch "besonders belohnt werden". Es geht nicht an, dass jemand für den 10fachen Aufwand an Zeit und Leistung am Ende dasselbe hat wie der andere.
Genau das macht Spiele schon über Jahrhunterte aus. Im RL gibt es keinerlei solche Gleichheit der Bedingungen und Voraussetzungen, auch wenn der moderne Kapitalismus dir das versucht einzureden.

Dir fehlt wohl einfach das Verständnis, dass man auch zufrieden sein kann, entsprechend dem was man leistet. Wahre Unzufriedenheit entsteht dann, wenn alle das "gleiche" haben, denn das ist niemals nachvollziehbar, genausowenig wie wenn man Leistung einfach unterschiedlich bewertet (siehe exorbitatne zweistellige Millionen Boni). Das Leben ist nicht fair, dafür haben wir Spiele und Sport, wo es sehr viel fair(er) zugeht.



Klos schrieb:


> Klar muss ich im echten Leben überall Zeit investieren, wenn ich was erreichen will. Dazu sind die Leute aber auch bereit, weil sie damit ihr echtes Leben verbessern können. Wenn ich ein Computerspiel spiele, dann suche ich Entspannung und möchte in die Rolle eines Helden schlüpfen. Und wenn das nur möglich ist, in dem ich meine komplette Freizeit dafür opfern muss, dann ist das für die meisten Spieler einfach nicht annehmbar.


Nimm deine Scheuklappen ab und lass die Menschen doch ihre Träume da verwirklichen wo sie es gerne hätten. Wenn jemand gerne seine komplette Freizeit opfert, weil er gern der beste in einem MMO ist oder wenn jemand seine gesamte Freizeit dem Sammeln von Briefmarken widmet, dann ist das seine Sache. Nicht jeder hat den Lebenstraum "so reich wie möglich" zu werden und alles am "Erfolg im RL" zu messen ist ein absolut lächerlicher, von der Gesellschaft aufgezwängert und idiotischer Maßstab.

Wenn jemand gerne seinen Wohncomfort, seinen Urlaub usw. opfert um mehr Zeit für sein MMO zu haben, so what?



Klos schrieb:


> Kleine aber feine Unterschiede kann es ja geben. Aber wenn es dadurch bedingt ist, daß ich mich gegen Spieler mit besserer Ausrüstung nicht annährend durchsetzen kann, weil einfach der Wums fehlt, dann ist das ernüchternt und wird früher oder später dazu führen, daß ich etwas anderes spiele.
> 
> Bei den Asiaten mag das funktionieren, daß ist eine andere Welt. Hier wird es nicht funktionieren und das werden sie recht schnell merken.



Dazu kann ich nur zwei Dinge sagen:
- Nenn mir ein einziges MMO, indem jemand auf maxlvl OHNE top Ausrüstung gegen jemanden auf maxlvl MIT top Ausrüstung eine Chance hat. Das kannst du bei allen Spielen gleichermaßen knicken.

- Es funktioniert doch schon lange auch bei uns...


----------



## Recc (20. August 2009)

OldboyX zu deine Text sag ich mal gar nix das ist alles so nichts sagend und sinnfrei, da fehlen mir die worte o.O

außerdem dachte ich es geht hier um Aion aber alle reden über wow

wow ist ein gerade mal "gutes" mmo es war halt nur jenes welches das grene salonfähig gemacht hat.



Luxunce schrieb:


> /sign
> Genau meine Meinung aber die Closed Beta hat mich schon sehr angenehm überrascht. Nur das meine Freundin meine Asmodierin doof fand.
> 
> 
> ...



hat sie keine krallenfüße ^^?


----------



## Serinara (20. August 2009)

Bei Wow ist das im Moment so wie bei einer Sonne. Zum Ende hin werden die höheren Elemente verheizt, die Sonne bläht sich auf und am Ende bleibt noch ein kleiner weißer Zwerg übrig. Tatsächlich ist WoW auf dem Besten Weg zu einer Supanova zu muttieren - allerdings spätestens beim Eisen ist dann endgültig Schluss. 

Grundsätzlich sollte jedem klar sein, dass auch Aion von unternehmerich bzw. wirtschaftlich denkenen Menschen geleitet wird. 
Zwangsläuftig kommt früher oder später der Tag der Stagnation. sc
Dann werden sich schlaue Leute Gedanken machen (müssen), wie dem entgegengewirkt werden kann. Die Idee, durch eine Vereinfachung der Spielinhalte den Anwenderkreis zu vergrößern liegt da nicht fern. Dieser Vorschlag wird zu 100 % der Geschäftsleitung vorgelegt werden. Letztendlich liegt es dann an einem Menschen (oder einem sehr kleinem Personenkreis), ob dem Vorschlag umgesetzt wird oder nicht. 

Eine jede Sonne nimmt übrigens den eingangs erwähnten oder einen ähnlichen Weg.


----------



## OldboyX (20. August 2009)

> Es gibt lediglich die oberen Ranglisten Plätze die man nicht erreichen kann, die sind den 24/7 Zockern vorbehalten.
> Ansonsten kannst du auch mit 10h/Woche alles erreichen es dauert nur entsprechende lange.



Na toll, diese Beschreibung passt auf jedes MMO da draußen.

Die Sache ist ja gerade, dass die Casuals sich (angeblich) nicht damit zufrieden geben, wenn sie "nach entsprechend langer Zeit" auch Zugang zu allem Content haben.

Als Beispiel mal WoW-BC. MH und BT haben zu Beginn und über eine lange Zeit nur 5% aller Gilden (nicht Spieler) betreten und das ging wohl über 1 Jahr lang so. Dann kamen Nerf-Patches und viel mehr Spieler hatten Zugang. Dann kam Wotlk und spätestens jetzt und mit Stufe 80 konnte jeder, der es wollte auch mit noch so wenig Zeit und überhaupt keinem Skill in eine Pickup-Group um sich mal den "Content" anzuschauen.

Soweit so gut, doch das reicht den Leuten anscheinend nicht. Sie wollen zusammen mit den "core" Spielern gleichzeitig den gesamten Content erschließen können und das ist einfach Schwachsinn.

Klar mag die Gruppe der casuals die größere Zielgruppe stellen, aber mittlerweile gibt es in all den MMOs Core Spieler die nur auf ein Spiel warten, das endlich mal wieder etwas "knackiger" ist und die Leute nicht fließbandmäßig mit Epics abspeist.



			
				Recc schrieb:
			
		

> OldboyX zu deine Text sag ich mal gar nix das ist alles so nichts sagend und sinnfrei, da fehlen mir die worte o.O
> 
> außerdem dachte ich es geht hier um Aion aber alle reden über wow
> 
> wow ist ein gerade mal "gutes" mmo es war halt nur jenes welches das grene salonfähig gemacht hat.



Es ist ja schön, dass meine Argumente dir die Sprache verschlagen haben, aber dennoch solltest du versuchen, deine Kritik an meinem Text auch irgendwie zu untermauern, sonst kann man dich beim besten Willen nicht ernstnehmen.

Besonders der letzte Satz lässt aber sowieso darauf schließen, dass du nicht unbedingt faktisch, sachlich oder objektiv diskutieren kannst, denn irgendwie zu versuchen WoW in einer Diskussion über MMos "kleinzureden" ist ja fast so als würdest du über den blauen Planeten diskutieren, aber das Wasser, das ihn bedeckt als "nebensächlich" abtun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (20. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es ist ja schön, dass meine Argumente dir die Sprache verschlagen haben, aber dennoch solltest du versuchen, deine Kritik an meinem Text auch irgendwie zu untermauern, sonst kann man dich beim besten Willen nicht ernstnehmen.
> 
> Besonders der letzte Satz lässt aber sowieso darauf schließen, dass du nicht unbedingt faktisch, sachlich oder objektiv diskutieren kannst, denn irgendwie zu versuchen WoW in einer Diskussion über MMos "kleinzureden" ist ja fast so als würdest du über den blauen Planeten diskutieren, aber das Wasser, das ihn bedeckt als "nebensächlich" abtun
> 
> ...



Dein letzter abschnitt lässt mich erkennen das du andere Meinungen nicht annerkennst, besonders nicht wenn sie nicht mit deiner übereinstimmen.
Natürlich ist wow das erfolgreichste mmo aller Zeiten keine frage, aber ich denke nicht das es das beste aller zeiten ist und zwar mit abstand.

Naja ich bin ma weg denn du hast im grunde richtig gelegen das ich mit dir nicht diskutieren will, dazu sind mir deine ansichten einfach zu weltfremd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> Dein letzter abschnitt lässt mich erkennen das du andere Meinungen nicht annerkennst, besonders nicht wenn sie nicht mit deiner übereinstimmen.
> Natürlich ist wow das erfolgreichste mmo aller Zeiten keine frage, aber ich denke nicht das es das beste aller zeiten ist und zwar mit abstand.
> 
> Naja ich bin ma weg denn du hast im grunde richtig gelegen das ich mit dir nicht diskutieren will, dazu sind mir deine ansichten einfach zu weltfremd
> ...



Wo hat er gesagt das Wow DAS beste MMO ist? Du intepretierst Dinge in Texte die garnicht darstehen, und bist offentisichtlich genauso intolerant und weltfremd.


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Na toll, diese Beschreibung passt auf jedes MMO da draußen.
> 
> Die Sache ist ja gerade, dass die Casuals sich (angeblich) nicht damit zufrieden geben, wenn sie "nach entsprechend langer Zeit" auch Zugang zu allem Content haben.
> 
> ...



Welchen Content willst du den in AION "erschließen" ?

AION ist nicht WoW, es gibt meines Wissens kein "Progressraiding" in AION. Der einzige "verschlossene" Content sind die Festungsinstanzen, aber die werden Fraktionsweit freigeschaltet und nicht Legions/Raid bezogen.
Und der Raidcontent soll insgesamt auch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll sein, also über welchen PvE Content reden hier die "Core/Hardcore" Spieler?


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> AION ist nicht WoW, es gibt meines Wissens kein "Progressraiding" in AION. Der einzige "verschlossene" Content sind die Festungsinstanzen, aber die werden Fraktionsweit freigeschaltet und nicht Legions/Raid bezogen.
> Und der Raidcontent soll insgesamt auch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll sein, also über welchen PvE Content reden hier die "Core/Hardcore" Spieler?



Manche sagen es sei sehr schwer (zb ein Boss in einer 5er Ini der bisher ungeschlagen ist und auf Sunwell Niveu sein soll), manch andere sagen es sei leicht...wie wärs es wenn wir dieses Thema einfach abwarten?


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Manche sagen es sei sehr schwer (zb ein Boss in einer 5er Ini der bisher ungeschlagen ist und auf Sunwell Niveu sein soll), manch andere sagen es sei leicht...wie wärs es wenn wir dieses Thema einfach abwarten?



Naja hier wird Seitenlang über ein mögliches abflachen des schwierigkeitsgrads diskutiert da sollte man schon ne grobe Vorstellung davon haben wie das in AIOn aussieht. Es mag sicherlich den einen oder anderen Boss geben der Herausfordernd ist, das hat aber nix WoW Progressraiding zu tun, das gibts in der Art bisher nicht in AION, weswegen die ganzen Vergleiche völlig daneben sind bzw. nix mit AION zu tun haben.


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Naja hier wird Seitenlang über ein mögliches abflachen des schwierigkeitsgrads diskutiert da sollte man schon ne grobe Vorstellung davon haben wie das in AIOn aussieht. Es mag sicherlich den einen oder anderen Boss geben der Herausfordernd ist, das hat aber nix WoW Progressraiding zu tun, das gibts in der Art bisher nicht in AION, weswegen die ganzen Vergleiche völlig daneben sind bzw. nix mit AION zu tun haben.



Naja, dem TE ging es wohl um PvP (hat er irgendwo geschrieben), wobei ich mich dann frage, weshalb es den Thread überhaupt gibt, in der Wow Arena ist Skill gefragt, da könnt ihr kommen wie ihr wollt, aber ab einer 2000+Wertung spielt Equip (weil es alle haben) keine Rolle mehr, und auch die Kombos sind oft die selben.


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, dem TE ging es wohl um PvP (hat er irgendwo geschrieben), wobei ich mich dann frage, weshalb es den Thread überhaupt gibt, in der Wow Arena ist Skill gefragt, da könnt ihr kommen wie ihr wollt, aber ab einer 2000+Wertung spielt Equip (weil es alle haben) keine Rolle mehr, und auch die Kombos sind oft die selben.



Abyss Ranking bezogen ist AION wie WoW Ehre System früher, je mehr je besser. 
Unterschiede sind, man muss Equip mit den Punkten kaufen und verliert damit Ränge und Items haben keine Rang Vorraussetzungen.


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Abyss Ranking bezogen ist AION wie WoW Ehre System früher, je mehr je besser.
> Unterschiede sind, man muss Equip mit den Punkten kaufen und verliert damit Ränge und Items haben keine Rang Vorraussetzungen.



Und, wer oft stirbt verliert Punkte, und nicht nur das, es muss ein bestimmtes K/D Verhältnis vorhanden sein, ich habe Wow Classic nie gespielt (hab mit BC angefangen) aber was ich bisher gehört habe kam es da rein auf die Zeit an.


----------



## The Future (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Und, wer oft stirbt verliert Punkte, und nicht nur das, es muss ein bestimmtes K/D Verhältnis vorhanden sein, ich habe Wow Classic nie gespielt (hab mit BC angefangen) aber was ich bisher gehört habe kam es da rein auf die Zeit an.


zeit und skill und eine gute eingespielte stamm gruppe.

wer die meiste zeit hatte konnte auch die meisten punkte machen wer von denen die zeit hatten am besten spielen konnte hatte mehr punkte und der jenige der mit einer eingespielten stamm gruppe reinging hatte am ende den höchsten rang.


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Und, wer oft stirbt verliert Punkte, und nicht nur das, es muss ein bestimmtes K/D Verhältnis vorhanden sein, ich habe Wow Classic nie gespielt (hab mit BC angefangen) aber was ich bisher gehört habe kam es da rein auf die Zeit an.



Das mit dem K/D Ratio ist eine Spekulation die sich anhand der Koreanischen Rankings nicht bestätigen läßt.
Mit dem sterben hast du natürlich recht, aber dafür gibts auch Abyss Punkte im PvE und auch in PvE Instanzen, das Risiko läst sich also minimieren.


----------



## Killercommand (20. August 2009)

Generell kann ich nur sagen " No Jobs for Lowbos"



wer meint scheiße zu sein und imba gear will der soll im RL Scheißhäuser schrubben und das mowl halten!!!


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Generell kann ich nur sagen " No Jobs for Lowbos"
> 
> 
> 
> wer meint scheiße zu sein und imba gear will der soll im RL Scheißhäuser schrubben und das mowl halten!!!



Ist das dein Job?


----------



## Killercommand (20. August 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Ist das dein Job?



ich studiere lern ma lesen


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Generell kann ich nur sagen " No Jobs for Lowbos"
> 
> 
> 
> wer meint scheiße zu sein und imba gear will der soll im RL Scheißhäuser schrubben und das mowl halten!!!



Ach damit sie dir gesellschaft leisten können?
Oder dir mal dein Mund ordentlich ausschrubben, damit ihn nich mehr solche Sätze verlassen...


----------



## Killercommand (20. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ach damit sie dir gesellschaft leisten können?
> Oder dir mal dein Mund ordentlich ausschrubben, damit ihn nich mehr solche Sätze verlassen...



ja is klar wenn mein keine argumente mehr hat dann geht man in denn keller gz



ich will ein game für echte skiller, und das soll auch so bleiben im RL können die auch die ganze harzerkäse scheiße streichen ich komm klar ich will nich für faule gammler zahlen das is ingame und RL same!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. August 2009)

öhm... Hast du Argumente vorgebracht?
Nein du hast getrollt und ich hab zurückgetrollt... also ruhe jetzt


----------



## The Future (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Generell kann ich nur sagen " No Jobs for Lowbos"
> 
> 
> 
> wer meint scheiße zu sein und imba gear will der soll im RL Scheißhäuser schrubben und das mowl halten!!!


omg es tut mir leid dir hier wiedersprochen zu haben was du brauchst ist professionelle hilfe.

übrigends die leute die toileten sauber machen haben mehr respekt verdient als ein beamter oder sontstiges

 und bevor du auch nur im ansatz mal klos schrubben wirst müsstest du erst mal hilfe in anspruch nehmen und dich dann noch überwinden die toileten zu reinigen.


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Das mit dem K/D Ratio ist eine Spekulation die sich anhand der Koreanischen Rankings nicht bestätigen läßt.
> Mit dem sterben hast du natürlich recht, aber dafür gibts auch Abyss Punkte im PvE und auch in PvE Instanzen, das Risiko läst sich also minimieren.



Abyss Punkte im PvE und Instanzen gibt es aber nur bis zu einem bestimmten Rang, danach nicht mehr.

Ich melde mal Killercommand, die Posts werden immer beleidigender.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> omg es tut mir leiddir hier wiedersprochen zu haben was du brauchst ist professionelle hilfe.
> 
> übrigends die leute die tollen sauber machen haben mehr respekt verdient als ein beamter oder sontstiges
> 
> und bevor du auch nur im ansatz mal klos schrubben wirst müsstest du erst mal hilfe in anspruch nehmen und dich dann noch überwinden die toileten zu reinigen.




/sign

Tut mir leid aber bei dir ist glaube ich aber auch schon Hopfen und Malz verloren...dieser Grad des Realitätsverlustes ist einfach nicht mehr im ertragbaren Rahmen...

&#8364;dit:

Du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes das so jemand studiert?!oO


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Abyss Punkte im PvE und Instanzen gibt es aber nur bis zu einem bestimmten Rang, danach nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich melde mal Killercommand, die Posts werden immer beleidigender.



Wo hast du den das her?


----------



## Navidgirnuod (20. August 2009)

Diese Geschichte von wegen Lineage3 aka Aion. 

Naja ich musste die ersten Stunden wirklich ständig schauen was ich nun spiele. Alles fühlte sich wie Lineage an. Ok die Soulshots heissen nun Powershards huch welch Schock. Die Mobs heissen nicht Swine Switch Brawler sondern Switch Brawler Swines. Die Manatränke reggen ähnlich viel das Mana is generell superknapp, wenn man sich hinsetzt zum reggen dauert das mehere Minuten. Die Gesamte Geschwindigkeit der Animationen, Mobs, Spielgefühl ist 100% identisch (übrigens basiert Rappelz auch auf der Lineage2 Engine falls das jemand kennt genauso fühlt sich Aion auch an).
Der Tank heisst Templer statt Paladin oder Avanger hat aber die gleichen Skills die auch anders heisen.

Sry aber für jemanden der fast 10 Monate Lineage2 gespielt hat fühlt sich so ziemlich Alles bei Aion absolut gleich an. Muss aber nicht schlecht sein da ich Lineage ja wirklich sehr mochte. Nur war es eben nix für Wenigspieler (ich trau mich schon mitmalmehr Casual zu sagen da ich sonst zuviele Suchergebnisse mit meinem Namen erzeuge).


----------



## Ellnassil (20. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> übrigends die leute die toileten sauber machen haben mehr respekt verdient als ein beamter oder sontstiges



Öhm warum soll ich jemand respektieren der in der Schule nix gscheits glernt hat und bei dems nicht zu einem Beruf gereicht hat bei dem man auch was verdient...... Sicher klar solche Leute muß es auch geben is ja auch supi und so aber Respekt deswegen....... ich lach mich grad weg.


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Sry aber für jemanden der fast 10 Monate Lineage2 gespielt hat fühlt sich so ziemlich Alles bei Aion absolut gleich an. Muss aber nicht schlecht sein da ich Lineage ja wirklich sehr mochte. Nur war es eben nix für Wenigspieler (ich trau mich schon mitmalmehr Casual zu sagen da ich sonst zuviele Suchergebnisse mit meinem Namen erzeuge).



Das sagte ich auch schon, habe zuwar Lineage auch nur ein paar Monate gespielt (ist schon ne Weile her, können 6 oder mehr Monate gewesen sein) und auch nur auf Privatservern, aber es hat Spaß gemacht, und Aion erinnert mich immernoch stark daran, allerdings macht mir Aion mehr Spaß (wobei ich diese Entchant Scrolls und das bunte Leuchten der Waffen vermisse^^).


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. August 2009)

Jo Navi da haste schon recht.
Liegt aber einfach daran, dass L2 1. ein Gutes Spiel war/ist und 2. es auch von NCsoft ist

Die Charaktere sehen schon anders aus ebenso wie die mobs

btw. "richtig" hinsetzen geht mit  ","   nicht mit /sit  ( dann reggste auch schneller )

Edith : Norenja hasse recht ^^  die +16 Waffen sahen einfach nur Geil aus  xD


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Öhm warum soll ich jemand respektieren der in der Schule nix gscheits glernt hat und bei dems nicht zu einem Beruf gereicht hat bei dem man auch was verdient...... Sicher klar solche Leute muß es auch geben is ja auch supi und so aber Respekt deswegen....... ich lach mich grad weg.



Ma ganz davon abgesehen das im Grunde eigentlich jeder Mensch seinen Respekt verdient hat...heisst das die Leute solche Jobs machen nicht das sie nix gescheites gelernt haben aber hey...pauschalisieen ist in unsere Gesellschaft ja Volkssport.

Ganz ehrlich sind mir solche Menschen tausendfach lieber als so elende Sozialschmarotzer, die den ganzen Tag auf ihren Arsch hocken, sich für die Arbeiten die ihnen Angeboten werden zu fein sind und damit dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen.


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage, das wurde hier von Personen erwähnt die ich für die am meisten vertrauenswürdigen halte, weiß aber jetzt grad nicht mehr wer genau, und wo genau, aber es erscheint mir logisch, so können Leute erstmal in Ruhe Equip farmen ohne direkt in 1-2Jahren auf die Vollequipten zu stoßen, können aber eben nicht alles erreichen...



Lese ich zum ersten mal und ich informiere mich eigentlich recht gut. Gibt auch bericchte von einigen Korea High Rank spielern die sagen PvE > PvP in den höheren Rängen. Aber keine Ahnung von wann die genau waren, kann sein das sich da inzwischen was geändert hat.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. August 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> "sone Art student", vermutlich studierst du die Bildzeitung aufm Scheißhaus.
> 
> PS: Man kann auch imba Gear haben und scheiße sein.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen^^ Es gibt da so 2 Taurentodesritter die im AV in ihrem dicken PvPset nen hunter attackierten und der hat die beiden in seinem PvEeq umgehauen, und das war nicht imba^^ 

Das soll keine diskriminierung von Todesrittern sein.


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ma ganz davon abgesehen das im Grunde eigentlich jeder Mensch seinen Respekt verdient hat...



Sorry hier muss ich widersprechen, Killercommand würde ich hiervon ausnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traxa (20. August 2009)

So, nach dem ich mir den gesammten Fred hier angetan habe kann ich grad nicht mehr an mich halten.
Ich spiele WoW und Aion und freue mich schon wie blöd auf das Release.
Aber wenn ich solche Sätze lesen muß wie "Die schlechten sollen halt unten bleiben" wächst meine Halschlagader auf ein unerfreuliches Maß an.
Ich bin wohl einer von den "Casuals". Und? Ich bezahle das selbe wie die selbsternannten "Pro`s".
Warum darf ich dann nicht auch das selbe erreichen? Oder soll ich etwa noch mehr bezahlen dafür das ich weniger Online bin wie so manch anderer?
Ich bin zum Beispiel Student. Aber ich schaffe es nicht täglich online zu kommen, noch stundenlang zu raiden. Und ehrlich gesagt ist es mir ein Rätsel wie das andere Studenten hinbekommen. 
Ich stelle jetzt einfach mal die These in den Raum das es gut ist wenn jeder gutes Equip bekommt (Ja, auch die Casuals), denn es ist fraglich ob ein Bruchteil dazu bereit ist sich Samstag Mittags an den PC zu setzten um irgendeinen Raids beizuwohnen, also demnach auch kaum nutzen aus dem Equip ziehen kann.


----------



## The Future (20. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Öhm warum soll ich jemand respektieren der in der Schule nix gscheits glernt hat und bei dems nicht zu einem Beruf gereicht hat bei dem man auch was verdient...... Sicher klar solche Leute muß es auch geben is ja auch supi und so aber Respekt deswegen....... ich lach mich grad weg.


du meinst allso das alle leute die irgendetwas handwerkliches machen oder putzen nichts gescheites in der schule hinbekommen haben also deine verdehten ansichten kann ich echt nicht ganz folgen.

zudem würdest du es nicht schaffen da dein eckel zu groß wäre auch nur in der nähe zu sein und drann zu denken das du die toileten sauber machen musst.


2:

Ich habe auf grund einer Mathe schwäche einen erweiterten hauptschul abschluss geschafft da ich erst garnicht zum test zu gelassen wurde um mein msa zu schreiben.

mein freund hat aber exact mit fast den selben noten [ er war der erst ich der zweit beste in der klasse ] sein msa sehr gut geschafft

 und was dürfte ich mir dann noch vom lehrer sagen lassen richtig er sagte ich hätte den msa auch geschafft da man in einer arbeit eine 5 und die hätte ich in mathe geschafft haben darf, blos weil ich eine mathe schwäche habe wurde ich erst garnicht zu den tests zugelassen und das obwohl ich in Deutsch und Englisch die msa klassenarbeiten immer mit einer 2 geschafft habe [ bei uns gab es 2 arbeiten einmal msa und einmal normale ]

und was mache ich jetzt: ich habe eine ausbildung als anlagenmechaniker für heizungs, sanitär und klima technick.
und das war exact der job den ich auch mit msa wollte.

also erzähle mir bitte nicht du wüsstest warum die leute die und die berufe hätten.


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> so können wir mal zurück zum Thema kommen diese RL scheiße nervt da das eh nur gelaber is was keiner überprpüfen kann es geht hier um Leistungen die Anerkennung verdienen



Also müssen wir doch zurück zum RL, weil viel Zeit in ein MMO zu stecken verdient keine Anerkennung. Außer natürlich von gleichgesinnten aber das ist dann auch schon wieder RL.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Öhm warum soll ich jemand respektieren der in der Schule nix gscheits glernt hat und bei dems nicht zu einem Beruf gereicht hat bei dem man auch was verdient...... Sicher klar solche Leute muß es auch geben is ja auch supi und so aber Respekt deswegen....... ich lach mich grad weg.



Es gibt leute die haben nicht mehr als nen hauptschulabschluss gemacht und verdienen heute in einer woche mehr als du wahrscheinlich in einem Jahr verdienen wirst. Es gibt gymnasiasten die sind so dermaßen dämlich das man sich fragt wie die es schaffen gleichzeitig zu atmen und zu laufen und vielleicht noch 5 Wörter aneinander zu reihen. Es kommt nicht auf den abschluss eines Menschen an sondern auf seine Fähigkeiten. Außerdem kommts nicht auf das einkommen an ob ein Mensch respekt verdient. Wen repektierst du mehr, den Sanitäter der andauernd Menschenleben rettet und vielleicht sogar irgendwann dich oder den Topmanager der sich 10 Ferraris kauft aberleute zum sparen rausschmeißt?


----------



## Tokenlord (20. August 2009)

Ich habe "Killercommand" auch mal gemeldet. 

Inzwischen ist sowohl das Niveau, als auch die Ausdrucksweise gegenüber anderen Nutzern in seinen Posts nicht mehr erträglich.

Ich hoffe dass Konsequenzen folgen werden.


Und @ über mir: Schön gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (20. August 2009)

*Ihr springt och immer wieder drauf ein * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (20. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Und du glaubst ernsthaft ein paar Pixel in einem Spiel kaputt zu schlagen verdient Anerkennung ? Ist das etwas womit man sagen kann "Ja jetzt kann ich sterben" ?
> 
> Sowas verdient keinerlei Anerkennung. Du kannst Anerkennung erlangen, wenn du etwas aussergewöhnliches vollbringst was ausser dir nur wenige schaffen. Das legen von bossen oder besitzen von irgendwelchen virtuellen Gegenständen gehört definitiv nicht dazu.
> 
> ...


Naja da kann Killercomand nicht mitreden also muss er es aufs spielen beziehen weil es sonst rauskommen könnte.


----------



## Tokenlord (20. August 2009)

Und schon ist hier ein bisschen aufgeräumt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Ocian!


----------



## Navidgirnuod (20. August 2009)

Traxa schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl einer von den "Casuals". Und? Ich bezahle das selbe wie die selbsternannten "Pro`s".
> Warum darf ich dann nicht auch das selbe erreichen? Oder soll ich etwa noch mehr bezahlen dafür das ich weniger Online bin wie so manch anderer?


das kannst du auf überall beziehen...

wenn du dir eine tageszeitung kaufst und davon nur schaffst 3 seiten zu lesen wieso musst du dann das gleiche zahlen wie jemand der die zeit hat sie bis aufs letzte wort zu verschlingen?

oder wenn du ein monatsabo im fitnesscenter buchst aber nur 2x die woche hingehst musst du doch trotzdem das gleiche bezahlen wie anderen die 5 tage hingehen (es gibt ausnahmen wo man nach besuchen bezahlt ist aber nicht der normalfall)

oder autobesitz... wieso muss man für 12 monate steuer und versicherung bezahlen obwohl man doch nur vielleicht pro tag 2 h fährt ... das ist doch total unfair gegenüber einem selbstständigen vertreter der 10 h pro tag im auto zubringt.

..FAZIT: du kannst beispiele nehmen soviele du willst. eine monatsgebühr wird pro stunde immer billiger je mehr stunden man sie in anspruch nimmt. ganz simples prinzip was garnichts mit onlinespielen zu tun hat.

DAS heisst aber NICHT! das du in den 3 Seiten der Zeitung die du liest den gleichen Informationsgehalt findest wie der der sie komplett liest, einen körper kriegst wie jemand der 5 tage trainiert oder eben zu autos fehlen mir die argumente sry.

Also bitte bezieh du und die anderen hier euch mehr auf das echte leben da es dort nicht anders läuft als hier. im Virtuellen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Und schon ist hier ein bisschen aufgeräumt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mist..ich komme zu spät ...  -.-

ach..um meinen beitrag zum thema zu leisten: "/sign..kein endgame 4 casuals!"


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Traxa schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich solche Sätze lesen muß wie "Die schlechten sollen halt unten bleiben" wächst meine Halschlagader auf ein unerfreuliches Maß an.
> Ich bin wohl einer von den "Casuals". Und? Ich bezahle das selbe wie die selbsternannten "Pro`s".
> Warum darf ich dann nicht auch das selbe erreichen? Oder soll ich etwa noch mehr bezahlen dafür das ich weniger Online bin wie so manch anderer?



Das bezahl Argument ist etwas das mich auf die Palme bringt, ihr zahlt das um spielen zu KÖNNEN! Nicht um alles zu SEHEN!.
Ihr seid die Dienstabnehmer, nicht das Unternehmen.

Wenn jemand mehr Zeit und auch Schmalz (also Wissen) reinsteckt sollte das schon belohnt werden, das heißt nicht das diese Leute alles bekommen, und die anderen nichts, aber jemand der weniger spielt, und sich zum Beispiel 0 mit der Klasse beschäftigt (also einfach drauf los skillt oder sockelt) sollte eben nicht das selbe erreichen wie die oben genannten.

Die Schere sollte vorhanden sein, aber so das für alle eine gewisse Chance besteht, wenn sich Spielerklasse B auf einmal etwas mehr reinhängt (nicht Zeit, aber vieleicht schon richtig sockel/skillt und minimal besser spielst) sollte schon mehr erreichbar sein.


----------



## Pady2468 (20. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr auch das bei aion nach einiger zeit wieder allen leuten alles hintenreingeschoben bekommen oder wird da schon ein großer abstand zu den Causals bleiben.



Nun sicher wird ncsoft das game  auch für causal player zu schneiden. würden ja auch doof da stehen da ihnen so ja der größte teil der spieler flöten geht und das is ja auch richtig so! ich mein jeder soll doch was von aion haben oder nich?

WoW hat das ganze nur nun ja in meinen augen falsch gelöst. das ganze game is einfach zu leicht geworden.

Also auch causals sollten etwas in Aion erreichen dürfen
dabei solle doch können und nicht zeit (die dabei noch immer ein wichtiger punkt bleibt! möchte ja nich wie in wow wirklich alles in poppes geschoben bekommen) an erster stelle stehen.


----------



## Ellnassil (20. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> du meinst allso das alle leute die irgendetwas handwerkliches machen oder putzen nichts gescheites in der schule hinbekommen haben also deine verdehten ansichten kann ich echt nicht ganz folgen.
> 
> zudem würdest du es nicht schaffen da dein eckel zu groß wäre auch nur in der nähe zu sein und drann zu denken das du die toileten sauber machen musst.
> 
> ...



Und wenn du mir erzählst was mich fremdes Elend angeht? Wir leben in einer Leistungsgesellschaft und ich lebe das voll und ganz aus. Wenn es jemand grad mal zum Kloputzer gebracht hat, dann respektiert ich so jemand nicht wirklich. Immer dieser soziale Bockmist von wegen jeder hat meinen Respekt verdient und jeder ist gleich...... Bullshit so isses nunmal nicht. In Bayern gibts da ein schönes Sprichwort: "Ober sticht Unter" warum sollte ich den Unter also Respektieren wenn ich in doch stechen kann.......

Ach ja in meiner Welt ist es vom ungelernten Kloputzer zum Handwerker mit Ausbildung oder gar Meisterbrief ein verdammt weiter weg, weiß nicht wie das in deiner sozialen Kuschelbärenwelt so ist.

Und was meinen Ekel angeht........ ist doch egal obs mich ekelt, ich hab was gescheites gelernt und kann mir für ein paar Euro jemand nehmen der das für mich macht weil er eben genau dieses nicht hat.


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

Pady2468 schrieb:


> Nun sicher wird ncsoft das game  auch für causal player zu schneiden. würden ja auch doof da stehen da ihnen so ja der größte teil der spieler flöten geht und das is ja auch richtig so! ich mein jeder soll doch was von aion haben oder nich?.



World of Warcraft The Burning Crusade...erst 5 Millionen, dann 7 Millionen, fast im 2Monatsabstand kam es, auf einmal 10 und dann sogar 11Millionen...und was war? 5% der Leute waren vieleicht vor den Nerfs und der Qeustabschaffung in MH/BT, 5% der Spieler haben überhaupt Sunwell gesehen, geclear noct weniger (vor den nerfs, und vor denen waren es schon 11Millioen). Es gab pro Server vieleicht 1-5 Leute welche sich einen Gladiatortitel besorgen konnten, es gab nur eine Handvoll Meleeschamanen welche es über eine 2k Wertung geschafft haben...das war absolut Casualsfreindlich! Und dennoch sind die Abozahlen in die Höhe geschossen, erst mit Wotlk sinken oder stagnieren sie, der Grund? Seid fast einem Jahr kam nicht eine einzige Newsmeldung mit 12Millionen (11Millionen war die ltzte in TBC) Spielern mehr, sobald diese Zahl erreich worden wäre, hätten sie es sofort auf allen Seiten verlauten lassen.

Aber das tun sie nicht? Warum? Weil die Zahlen trotz Casualisierung nicht mehr steigen!

Eure Argumente sind für den Arsch, tut mir leid das so direkt zu sagen, aber geanu die MÖGLICHKEIT! Etwas zu erreichen, etwas zu sehen das nur wenige sehen, aber selbst wenn dies nicht möglich ist, immernoch viel Spaß zu haben, DAS! hat Wow zu erfolgreich gemacht, jetzt haben doch meisten Leute gar keine Lust mehr überhaupt noch einzuloggen. Überall beschweren sich alle, und warum? Weil es zu einfach wird....würden nicht alle 2 Monante neue Instanzen kommen wären wohl schon viel mehr Spieler weg.


----------



## The Future (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das bezahl Argument ist etwas das mich auf die Palme bringt, ihr zahlt das um spielen zu KÖNNEN! Nicht um alles zu SEHEN!.
> Ihr seid die Dienstabnehmer, nicht das Unternehmen.
> 
> Wenn jemand mehr Zeit und auch Schmalz (also Wissen) reinsteckt sollte das schon belohnt werden, das heißt nicht das diese Leute alles bekommen, und die anderen nichts, aber jemand der weniger spielt, und sich zum Beispiel 0 mit der Klasse beschäftigt (also einfach drauf los skillt oder sockelt) sollte eben nicht das selbe erreichen wie die oben genannten.
> ...


warum wird immer darauf geschlossen das die leute die wenig spielen sich mit ihrer klasse nicht beschäftigen würden?

wenn ich wenig zeit habe und deshald nicht die inis schaffe heißt das ja nicht das ich deshalb nicht meine klasse spielen kann, ganz im gegeinteil ich könnte sogar guides über die klassen schreiben was nicht mal die viel spieler wussten und könnte zum beispiel trotzdem nicht in inis auf grund meiner zeit.


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. August 2009)

muss dem vorposter recht geben,ich hab auch net so die zeit dafür jeden tag 4-5 stunden zu spielen,na und hab ich halt dann net die Imba Rüstung wie die anderen.
Ich finds auch gut das Aion nicht so eine Casual Schiene geht,wie es andere Games gemacht haben.Wo man bei einem Boss fast einschläft und maximal 3 Tasten zu drücken hat.
Hab da so nen schönes Video gesehen wo jemand PVP gemacht hat das mit einem einzigen Makro was Random aktionen ausführte,und dennoch die Gegner einfach mal so gekillt hat.Nun so soll es ja nicht sein oder?.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> In Bayern gibts da ein schönes Sprichwort: "Ober sticht Unter" warum sollte ich den Unter also Respektieren wenn ich in doch stechen kann.......



geh mal mit den bayern weg wenn es nach den lederhosendeppen ginge dürftest du gar kein wow spielen, auch kein anderes online game, im grunde wäre alles internet verboten.


----------



## The Future (20. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Und wenn du mir erzählst was mich fremdes Elend angeht? Wir leben in einer Leistungsgesellschaft und ich lebe das voll und ganz aus. Wenn es jemand grad mal zum Kloputzer gebracht hat, dann respektiert ich so jemand nicht wirklich. Immer dieser soziale Bockmist von wegen jeder hat meinen Respekt verdient und jeder ist gleich...... Bullshit so isses nunmal nicht. In Bayern gibts da ein schönes Sprichwort: "Ober sticht Unter" warum sollte ich den Unter also Respektieren wenn ich in doch stechen kann.......
> 
> Ach ja in meiner Welt ist es vom ungelernten Kloputzer zum Handwerker mit Ausbildung oder gar Meisterbrief ein verdammt weiter weg, weiß nicht wie das in deiner sozialen Kuschelbärenwelt so ist.
> 
> Und was meinen Ekel angeht........ ist doch egal obs mich ekelt, ich hab was gescheites gelernt und kann mir für ein paar Euro jemand nehmen der das für mich macht weil er eben genau dieses nicht hat.


tja dann bist du aber leider ganz unten angelangt wenn du keine anderen leute mehr respektieren kannst.


nur eins sage ich dir sollte dein klo mal verstopft sein dann wende dich bitte nicht an leute die deine toilete entsopfen da diese menschen ja was besseres als du sind [aus ihrer sicht ] 

überhaupt glaube ich weisst du nicht wie das verdienen wirklich abläuft da du anscheinend davon ausgehst das reinigungs kräfte schlecht verdienen.


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> warum wird immer darauf geschlossen das die leute die wenig spielen sich mit ihrer klasse nicht beschäftigen würden?
> 
> wenn ich wenig zeit habe und deshald nicht die inis schaffe heißt das ja nicht das ich deshalb nicht meine klasse spielen kann, ganz im gegeinteil ich könnte sogar guides über die klassen schreiben was nicht mal die viel spieler wussten und könnte zum beispiel trotzdem nicht in inis auf grund meiner zeit.



Das habe ich nicht gesagt, ich habe gesagt UND!, ich habe selbst nur 4 Tage die Woche gespielt (3 Raids) und war im 3 besten Raid auf meinem Server, weltweit immerhin unter den Top 200, ich paushaliere nicht, ich habe sogar hier, in diesem Thread, mehrfach erklärt das Casuals keine Noobs sind, du solltest erst alles lesen bevor du Leute anpflaumst.


----------



## Ellnassil (20. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> warum wird immer darauf geschlossen das die leute die wenig spielen sich mit ihrer klasse nicht beschäftigen würden?
> 
> wenn ich wenig zeit habe und deshald nicht die inis schaffe heißt das ja nicht das ich deshalb nicht meine klasse spielen kann, ganz im gegeinteil ich könnte sogar guides über die klassen schreiben was nicht mal die viel spieler wussten und könnte zum beispiel trotzdem nicht in inis auf grund meiner zeit.



So nehmen wir an du kannst nie mehr als 1-2 Stunden zu völlig unterschiedlichen und unplanbaren Zeiten spielen (meine Definition von Casual), dann fällt schwerer Raidcontent schonmal aus wegen der Gruppenbildung weil sich wenig bis gar keine Leute finden die mit dir spielen. Ergo egal wie schwer oder leicht der Raidcontent ist du spielst ihn eh nie.

Haben wir jetzt aber einen Spieler der sagen wir 2 mal die Woche in der Lage wäre zu einer planbaren Zeit 3 Stunden zu spielen plus sagen wir 3 Stunden unregelmäßig fürs farmen. Tja dann konnte dieser den Skill vorausgesetzt (und eine Gruppe mit den gleichen zeitlichen Merkmalen) in WoW in TBC jeglichen Raidcontent sehen wenn er das denn gewollt hätte.

Wenn du die Güte hättest und deine "wenige Zeit" genauer definieren könntest dann wäre es ein leichtes dir zu sagen obs an der Zeit oder am Skill gelegen hat. Zu Skill zähle ich übrigens auch die Wahl der passenden Raidgruppe.


----------



## The Future (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht gesagt, ich habe gesagt UND!, ich habe selbst nur 4 Tage die Woche gespielt (3 Raids) und war im 3 besten Raid auf meinem Server, weltweit immerhin unter den Top 200, ich paushaliere nicht, ich habe sogar hier, in diesem Thread, mehrfach erklärt das Casuals keine Noobs sind, du solltest erst alles lesen bevor du Leute anpflaumst.
> 
> Vor allem durch Zeile 2 und 3 disqualifizierst du dich komplett, ich habe NIE, NIEMALS! auch nur einen Satz gegen Toilettenputzer gesagt.


ich habe alles gelesen jede einzelne dieser seiten mit mehr und weniger sinnvollen posts.

ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen das nicht jeder der viel spielt alles über seine klasse weiss und jemand der wenig spielt so gut wie garnichts über seine klasse weiss.


----------



## Ellnassil (20. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> tja dann bist du aber leider ganz unten angelangt wenn du keine anderen leute mehr respektieren kannst.
> 
> 
> nur eins sage ich dir sollte dein klo mal verstopft sein dann wende dich bitte nicht an leute die deine toilete entsopfen da diese menschen ja was besseres als du sind [aus ihrer sicht ]
> ...



Ich hab doch mit keinem Wort gesagt ich würde andere Leute nicht respektieren, es wäre schön wenn du die nötige Weitsicht entwickeln würdest meine Aussage nicht derartig zu verallgemeinern.

Klar wende ich mich an Leute die das machen und die werdens auch tun weil Sie das beste von mir wollen...... mein Geld.

Verdienen läuft ganz einfach ab: Du kannst etwas, daß wenig Leute können und das auch noch besonders gut........ du verdienst viel Geld.
Du kannst nur was, was so gut wie jeder kann...... tjo du verdienst nicht so viel.

Mei was wird so ne Reinigungskraft im Monat nach Hause tragen ohne Schwarzarbeit..... 2000 Brutto wenns gut läuft........


----------



## The Future (20. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ich hab doch mit keinem Wort gesagt ich würde andere Leute nicht respektieren, es wäre schön wenn du die nötige Weitsicht entwickeln würdest meine Aussage nicht derartig zu verallgemeinern.
> 
> Klar wende ich mich an Leute die das machen und die werdens auch tun weil Sie das beste von mir wollen...... mein Geld.
> 
> ...


tja je nachdem wie hoch sie ist 3000 und mehr [in dem fall gehen wir von einer höhreren position aus aber noch immer reinigungs kraft ]

und auf dein geld kann ich verzichten ganz erlich das fehlende geld würde ich meinen chef sogar von meinem lohn abgeben.


----------



## homann5 (20. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Und wenn du mir erzählst was mich fremdes Elend angeht? Wir leben in einer Leistungsgesellschaft und ich lebe das voll und ganz aus. Wenn es jemand grad mal zum Kloputzer gebracht hat, dann respektiert ich so jemand nicht wirklich. Immer dieser soziale Bockmist von wegen jeder hat meinen Respekt verdient und jeder ist gleich...... Bullshit so isses nunmal nicht. In Bayern gibts da ein schönes Sprichwort: "Ober sticht Unter" warum sollte ich den Unter also Respektieren wenn ich in doch stechen kann.......
> 
> Ach ja in meiner Welt ist es vom ungelernten Kloputzer zum Handwerker mit Ausbildung oder gar Meisterbrief ein verdammt weiter weg, weiß nicht wie das in deiner sozialen Kuschelbärenwelt so ist.
> 
> Und was meinen Ekel angeht........ ist doch egal obs mich ekelt, ich hab was gescheites gelernt und kann mir für ein paar Euro jemand nehmen der das für mich macht weil er eben genau dieses nicht hat.


Ich hoffe, daß das Posting ironisch gemeint war. Ansonsten würde dringend empfehlen, ein wenig an der sozialen Kompetenz zu arbeiten.

Zum Thema: Es muss für beide Gruppierungen Content geben, ansonten wird Aion nach ein paar Monaten genauso leer wie WAR oder AoC sein.


----------



## Traxa (20. August 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> das kannst du auf überall beziehen...
> 
> wenn du dir eine tageszeitung kaufst und davon nur schaffst 3 seiten zu lesen wieso musst du dann das gleiche zahlen wie jemand der die zeit hat sie bis aufs letzte wort zu verschlingen?
> 
> ...



Tja.. was soll man dazu sagen? Ist wohl eine Freud`sche Fehlleistung. Mir geht es nicht darum das ich ab sofort weniger "Irgendwas" zahlen will weil ich es weniger nutze, sondern darum dass jeder das Recht hat das gleiche zu bekommen fürs gleiche Geld. Und ja, ich bezahle um spielen zu dürfen. Will ich alles sehen buche ich Sightseeing. Aber das dürfen/können geht gerade am Thema vorbei.
Und das Argument "Wer weniger spielt hat keine Ahnung" von seinem Char geht in vielen Gleichungen nicht auf. Allein die Tatsache das man es als "Normalspieler" nicht regelmäßig in Instanzen und Raids schafft aufgrund der fehlenden Zeit heißt noch lange nicht das derjenige einfach mal Wild irgendwelche Knöpfe drückt nur um irgendwas zu tun.


----------



## Lexxer240 (20. August 2009)

Finde es eig. Schon Grerecht das der casual das gleiche erreichen kan wie der Pro suchti..halt  länger braucht...schließlich zahlt er das gleiche geld für das game wie jeder andere...einen Großen schwung wie du es willst hoffe ich gibt es nicht...sowas würde nämlich wieder stundenlanges zocken hervorrufen..und das bei WoW...naja sie haben halt bemerkt das von den 11 mio nicht alle alles schaffen und habens vereinfacht für die pors gibts die hero erfolge oder was weiß ich...aber im grunde soll jeder alles schaffen...was auch irgendwie der sinn. sein sollte...es sei den man will eine 2 klassen gemeinschaft...


auserdem hoffe ich doch stark das in AION es nicht so schlimm kommt wie bei WoW...ey kuck mal der hat das und das quipt boor der hat soo viel erreicht mensch der kan bestimmt super zocken...finde sowas lächerlich ...jemand am equipt status zu messen ob er spielen kan oder nicht...deshalb finde ich auch die low pvp twinks low wo mit mungo rumrennen...skill?ach stimmt nicht vorhanden.....

Auf diesen Schwanzvergleich habe ich echt null bock auch wen man durch sowas die meisten idioten begeistern kan..


----------



## Pady2468 (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> World of Warcraft The Burning Crusade...erst 5 Millionen, dann 7 Millionen, fast im 2Monatsabstand kam es, auf einmal 10 und dann sogar 11Millionen...und was war? 5% der Leute waren vieleicht vor den Nerfs und der Qeustabschaffung in MH/BT, 5% der Spieler haben überhaupt Sunwell gesehen, geclear noct weniger (vor den nerfs, und vor denen waren es schon 11Millioen). Es gab pro Server vieleicht 1-5 Leute welche sich einen Gladiatortitel besorgen konnten, es gab nur eine Handvoll Meleeschamanen welche es über eine 2k Wertung geschafft haben...das war absolut Casualsfreindlich! Und dennoch sind die Abozahlen in die Höhe geschossen, erst mit Wotlk sinken oder stagnieren sie, der Grund? Seid fast einem Jahr kam nicht eine einzige Newsmeldung mit 12Millionen (11Millionen war die ltzte in TBC) Spielern mehr, sobald diese Zahl erreich worden wäre, hätten sie es sofort auf allen Seiten verlauten lassen.
> 
> Aber das tun sie nicht? Warum? Weil die Zahlen trotz Casualisierung nicht mehr steigen!
> 
> Eure Argumente sind für den Arsch, tut mir leid das so direkt zu sagen, aber geanu die MÖGLICHKEIT! Etwas zu erreichen, etwas zu sehen das nur wenige sehen, aber selbst wenn dies nicht möglich ist, immernoch viel Spaß zu haben, DAS! hat Wow zu erfolgreich gemacht, jetzt haben doch meisten Leute gar keine Lust mehr überhaupt noch einzuloggen. Überall beschweren sich alle, und warum? Weil es zu einfach wird....würden nicht alle 2 Monante neue Instanzen kommen wären wohl schon viel mehr Spieler weg.



ja das is ja richtig
aber auch ein casual player hat sich nicht vernachlässigt gefühlt da er noch immer noch mehr zu ereichen hat. Ich hab sunwell auch nie zu gesicht bekommen da ich nur ssc und za gerade so zuende gebracht hab. aber selbst der harte weg zur BT tauglichkeit hat mir freude am spiel gemacht. Es ist ja der weg und nicht das ziel was spaß macht. aber ab wrath of the lice king is das ganze einfach zu leicht und kurzfristig geworden (zu guter loot und zu leichte bosse)
und mein kommentar ist im bezug auf --bitte kein endgame für causals-- beogen
also eigentlich deiner meinung!
Also warum du mich zitierst hab ich nich werstanden

meine meinung bleibt auch causal player sollen endgame bekommen
sicher nicht alles aber ein gewisses maß sollte es doch geben


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (20. August 2009)

Ich selbst, erreiche selbst in WoW, kaum alles clear, bin kein hardcore raider, und mir hats bc auch immer so gefallen, so blieb immer etwas "geheimnisvolles" offen, wovon ich nur geschichten lesen/hören konnte oder videos sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fands immer toll sonen ansporn zu haben... den hab ich heutzutage in wow einfach nicht mehr^^
hoffe in aion wirds ned so wie heutzutage in wow^^


----------



## pbast6 (20. August 2009)

Ich glaub langsam das The Futur das mit Absicht macht und ein Troll ist.... weil so viel Ignoranz gegenüber anderen kann nicht ernstgemeint sein. Und das ist kein Flame sondern meine Wahnemung von den Post die ich von dir gelesen hab.


----------



## Ocian (20. August 2009)

Ich mach zu, die 3 Personen bekommen gleich noch Post


----------

